# Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread



## Veit (9. Januar 2008)

Da ja mein Posting eben sofort gelöscht wurde, hier in nem gesonderten Thread nochmal ein paar Anmerkungen.
Ich finde es ja völlig in Ordnung, dass die Mods irgendwelche blöden Diskussionen im Raubfischthread abwenden wollen, aber müssen wir uns kommentarlos verarschen lassen?
Ich drücke es mit Absicht so krass aus, weil ich finde es ist ein Schlag ins Gesicht, der ehrlichen Angler und Fänger, wenn jemand völlig unrealistische Größenangaben zu einem Fisch macht und dann noch mitten im Winter (angeblich) mit T-Shirt dasteht und das alles geht einfach so durch....
Irgendwo ist ein meinen Augen eine Grenze des guten oder besser gesagt schlechten Geschmacks erreicht. Nicht jeder leichte Zweifel muss erwähnt werden, aber bei dem geposteten Zander von wollbein, dürfte wohl jedem klar sein, dass was nicht stimmt.


----------



## J-son (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Naja,

ich muss zugeben, dass der Zander nicht wirklich riesig aussieht.
Wenn ich  (Durchschnittsgrösse) aber einen Zollstock an meine Schultern halte, komme ich auf ca. 50cm Breite. Der Fänger hat eine deutlich stärkere Konstitution als ich, ich schätze da kommen nochmal 5-10cm dazu. Der Fisch wurde nicht in die Kamera gehalten, also kann man die Schulterspannweite durchaus als Anhaltspunkt nehmen, und wenn man das tut, sieht man auch dass locker 50% des Fisches über den Körper des Anglers hinausstehen...also liegt die Annahme, dass es sich tatsächlich um einen Meterzander handelt gar nicht sooo fern, sorry.
Für das T-Shirt gäbe es meines Erachtens unzählige plausible Erklärungen.

GRZ:
J@Y

PS: Dass hier einfach Sachen gelöscht und verschoben werden finde ich auch Panne.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



> PS: Dass hier einfach Sachen gelöscht und verschoben werden finde ich auch Panne


Einfach an die Regeln halten. Veit machts doch vor. Statt den Fangmeldungsthread zu zerschiessen nen Extrathread wie den hier aufmachen. 
Wo ist das Problem?
Mal drüber nachdenken hilft vielleicht.....


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Hallo Veit

Ich habe bei diesen Monster Hecht  auch nur mal nachgefragt ob dieser wieder jetzt schwimmt oder nicht.
Was daran falsch ist weiß ich auch nicht.
Jedenfalls wurde mein Posting gelöscht.|kopfkrat


----------



## duck_68 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



-Andreas- schrieb:


> Hallo Veit
> 
> Ich habe bei diesen Monster Hecht  auch nur mal nachgefragt ob dieser wieder jetzt schwimmt oder nicht.
> Was daran falsch ist weiß ich auch nicht.
> Jedenfalls wurde mein Posting gelöscht.|kopfkrat



Bei solchen Fragen brauchst Du Dich ja auch nicht wundern, 1. sind sie kpl. überflüssig und 2. führen sie extrem schnell zu ner verbalen Klopperei im Board. Da ist das Löschen noch angebrachter als irgendwo anders!!


----------



## J-son (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Das Problem liegt darin, dass NUR die Mods entscheiden was stehenbleibt. Ausserdem hat Veit - wie er selbst sagt - den Thread eröffnet, weil mal wieder jemand einen(?) Kommentar(e?) gelöscht hat.
Ich denke dass es weit ehrlicher ist, wenn man seine Kommentare dort posten kann wo sie einem einfallen, als an anderer Stelle.
Ein "Petri, lass es Dir schmecken" ist genauso Off-Topic wie ein "Petri, haste den zurückgesetzt?", wird aber nicht gelöscht/verschoben.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## fireline (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

hi@all

wenn man die 4 finger der rechten hand misst,kommt man gut auf einen meter

mfg


----------



## duck_68 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



J-son schrieb:


> Das Problem liegt darin, dass NUR die Mods entscheiden was stehenbleibt. Ausserdem hat Veit - wie er selbst sagt - den Thread eröffnet, weil mal wieder jemand einen(?) Kommentar(e?) gelöscht hat.
> Ich denke dass es weit ehrlicher ist, wenn man seine Kommentare dort posten kann wo sie einem einfallen, als an anderer Stelle.
> Ein "Petri, lass es Dir schmecken" ist genauso Off-Topic wie ein "Petri, haste den zurückgesetzt?", wird aber nicht gelöscht/verschoben.
> 
> ...



Nööö, finde es wie es gehandhabt wird schon ok, sonst wird sofort ein ganzer Fangthread total zugelabert!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Veit hat ja hier richtigerweise einen anderen Thread aufgemacht, wo gelabert werden kann....

Martin


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



> Ein "Petri, lass es Dir schmecken" ist genauso Off-Topic


und wird genauso gelöscht, wenns auffällt.


----------



## Taxidermist (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Wenn der Fänger entsprechende Körperproportionen hat,traue ich dem Fisch seinen Meter zu.
Ich bin auch ein ziemlicher "Brummer" und hab da Fotos von meinem größtem Hecht(1,18),der sieht darauf unglücklich gehalten auch ganz mickrig aus.
Es gibt Spezialisten die würden das,auf den Zentimeter errechnen,und dabei als Referrenz-Punkte vielleicht den Autoreifen nehmen.Vielleicht mal beim FBI nachfragen!Und zum TShirt,man wird ja wohl auch im Winter seine Jacke ausziehen dürfen.

Taxidermist


----------



## J-son (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> und wird genauso gelöscht, wenns auffällt.



Scheint aber einem Koch nicht wirklich aufzufallen...|rolleyes

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## schrauber78 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Bei solchen Fragen brauchst Du Dich ja auch nicht wundern, 1. sind sie kpl. überflüssig und 2. führen sie extrem schnell zu ner verbalen Klopperei im Board. Da ist das Löschen noch angebrachter als irgendwo anders!!


|good: Dem kann ich nur zustimmen.
Was den Zander angeht kann es gut sein, dass er so gross ist.

@Veit Meines Erachtens hast du mit deiner Vermutung recht, dass der Zander schon vor längerer Zeit gefangen wurde, aber Boardie Wollbein hat nicht geschreiben, dass er ihn in den letzten Tagen gefangen hat. (anders wie der Typ aus deinem Hausthread)


----------



## Sickly (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



Veit schrieb:


> müssen wir uns kommentarlos verarschen lassen?


 
Manchmal hat man hier genau das Gefühl, ich kann diesen Mod schon länger nicht mehr ganz Ernst nehmen



Veit schrieb:


> Nicht jeder leichte Zweifel muss erwähnt werden, aber bei dem geposteten Zander von wollbein, dürfte wohl jedem klar sein, dass was nicht stimmt.


Habe noch nie einen Meter Zander gesehen, wenn ich aber nochmal genau überlege wie ein Meterhecht aussieht dann ist der ein wenig zu klein...... fällt mir aber auch erst jetzt auf. Na wers nötig hat#q


----------



## Veit (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Ich kann mich noch erinnern, wie letztes Jahr mal jemand nen halbvergammelten Riesenhecht (wahrscheinlich tot am Ufer angetrieben) eingestellt hat, der dann danach noch released wurde. *gg* Irgendwo lustig, aber irgendwie auch traurig. Zumindest als Neuboardi, der einen solchen Kommentarthread nicht gleich sieht, würde ich glaub ich denken 'Sind die alle blöd, dass die nicht merken, dass sie verarscht werden?'
Der Fall bei dem gestern geposteten Zander ist natürlich bei weitem nicht so extrem. Da gehe ich zumindest soweit mit, dass ich sicher bin, dass der Fänger diesen Fisch auch wirklich selbst gefangen hat. Aber die restlichen Angaben sind aus meiner Sicht zweifelhaft. Basta! Ok, der Köder stimmt vielleicht noch.  
Was ich sagen will: Ich habe auch keine Lust auf ständige Diskussionen über Größen, Längen oder C&R im Raubfischfängethread, aber es wäre vielleicht sinnvoll derartige Kommentare zukünftig wieder in einem Extra-Thread (der nicht unbedingt bloß "Schrott-Thread" heißt) gesammelt werden, statt sie gleich zu löschen.


----------



## gufipanscher (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Hey, vielleicht sollten wir die Fangmeldung in "hier wird geschätzt" verschieben......

ich sag mal wolles zander hat 91cm bei 14pfd


----------



## Sickly (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Und zum TShirt,man wird ja wohl auch im Winter seine Jacke ausziehen dürfen.
> 
> Taxidermist


 
Deshalb würde ich ja mal gern wissen wo das Tier gefangen wurde, wir hatten vor kurzem noch -8 Grad und es geht gerade wieder auf über null hoch....


----------



## angler0507 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



J-son schrieb:


> Ich denke dass es weit ehrlicher ist, wenn man seine Kommentare dort posten kann wo sie einem einfallen, als an anderer Stelle.


 
Ein Kompromiss wäre, im betroffenen Thread zu posten, dass man an anderer Stelle einen Diskussionsthread eröffnet hat (inklusive Link zum Diskussionsfred).
Oder würde das auch gelöscht?#c


----------



## slowhand (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



Veit schrieb:


> Ich drücke es mit Absicht so krass aus, weil ich finde es ist ein Schlag ins Gesicht, der ehrlichen Angler und Fänger, wenn jemand völlig unrealistische Größenangaben zu einem Fisch macht und dann noch mitten im Winter (angeblich) mit T-Shirt dasteht und das alles geht einfach so durch....
> Irgendwo ist ein meinen Augen eine Grenze des guten oder besser gesagt schlechten Geschmacks erreicht. Nicht jeder leichte Zweifel muss erwähnt werden, aber bei dem geposteten Zander von wollbein, dürfte wohl jedem klar sein, dass was nicht stimmt.



Mann, Mann, Veit, wieso regst Du Dich denn so auf? Erstmal finde ich, wenn man mal die Hand oder sonstwas von Wollbein als Vergleich nutzt, kommt das wohl ungefähr hin mit dem Meter. Ist jedenfalls nicht "völlig unrealistisch", so wie Du meinst. Und zu dem T-Shirt: Im Hintergrund steht ein geöffnetes Auto, also bin ich davon ausgegangen, er hat den Fisch nach Hause gefahren(wie nett! Kann der kein Taxi nehmen?|bla und vielleicht gesäubert, eine Kamera gesucht, Batterien alle, weiter gesucht, vielleicht noch einen Angelkollegen angerufen, usw... Da zieht man doch irgendwann mal die Jacke aus?! Und für ein paar Fotos auch nicht wieder an...
Irgendwie bist Du komisch... Haust im Fangtrööt massig Bilder und Berichte raus, erntest immer nur Lob und Anerkennung, und jetzt fängt mal jemand einen ü1m-Zander und Du machst hier einen auf "Prinzessin auf der Erbse"...


----------



## Veit (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



angler0507 schrieb:


> Ein Kompromiss wäre, im betroffenen Thread zu posten, dass man an anderer Stelle einen Diskussionsthread eröffnet hat (inklusive Link zum Diskussionsfred).
> Oder würde das auch gelöscht?#c



Finde ich einen sehr guten Vorschlag!!!!!!:m


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



J-son schrieb:


> Das Problem liegt darin, dass NUR die Mods entscheiden was stehenbleibt. Ausserdem hat Veit - wie er selbst sagt - den Thread eröffnet, weil mal wieder jemand einen(?) Kommentar(e?) gelöscht hat.
> Ich denke dass es weit ehrlicher ist, wenn man seine Kommentare dort posten kann wo sie einem einfallen, als an anderer Stelle.
> Ein "Petri, lass es Dir schmecken" ist genauso Off-Topic wie ein "Petri, haste den zurückgesetzt?", wird aber nicht gelöscht/verschoben.
> 
> ...


 
Blödsinn, und zwar ausgemachter. Sorry, aber natürlich entscheiden die Mod´s und zwar im Rahmen der Boardregeln, wer sonst ? Demokratischer Mehrheitsbeschluß ??
Das wir nicht immer alles und sofort sehen - und vielleicht auch manches übersehen - liegt daran das wir Menschen sind. 
Grundsätzlich wird in Zukunft C&R genauso gelöscht wie C&C.

Wenn jemand an einem Bild etwas auszusetzen hat, soll er´s doch dem zuständigen Mod melden. Der kümmert sich schon drum und entscheidet nach Sachlage.

@ Veit

Das anzweifeln einer Fischgröße anhand von Bildern ist immer problematisch und meist nicht hieb- und stichfest zu wiederlegen. 
Ich lauf zu Hause auch im T-shirt rum. Auch im Winter. Und auch wenn ich mal kurz draußen bin. Das Foto ist offensichtlich nicht am Wasser gemacht, also kann das kein Indiz sein. 
Das heißt nicht, das ich für die Echtheit garantiere, das heißt, dass es mir eigentlich egal ist und ich im Zweifel immer zu einem Boardi halte. 
Und sicher wird das auch im Mod Kreis diskutiert werden.

Vom Topic abgesehen würde ich mich freuen, wenn das " der hat meinen Beitrag gelöscht " Gejammere auch hier gelöscht würde. Kanns nämlich bald nicht mehr hören.

Ralf


----------



## Veit (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



slowhand schrieb:


> Mann, Mann, Veit, wieso regst Du Dich denn so auf? Erstmal finde ich, wenn man mal die Hand oder sonstwas von Wollbein als Vergleich nutzt, kommt das wohl ungefähr hin mit dem Meter. Ist jedenfalls nicht "völlig unrealistisch", so wie Du meinst. Und zu dem T-Shirt: Im Hintergrund steht ein geöffnetes Auto, also bin ich davon ausgegangen, er hat den Fisch nach Hause gefahren(wie nett! Kann der kein Taxi nehmen?|bla und vielleicht gesäubert, eine Kamera gesucht, Batterien alle, weiter gesucht, vielleicht noch einen Angelkollegen angerufen, usw... Da zieht man doch irgendwann mal die Jacke aus?! Und für ein paar Fotos auch nicht wieder an...
> Irgendwie bist Du komisch... Haust im Fangtrööt massig Bilder und Berichte raus, erntest immer nur Lob und Anerkennung, und jetzt fängt mal jemand einen ü1m-Zander und Du machst hier einen auf "Prinzessin auf der Erbse"...


Also ich kenne ein paar Personen, denen ich so einen Fisch nicht wirklich gönnen würde, gleichwohl würde ich mir bei einer realistischen Fangmeldung einen Kommentar sparen. Aber da ich wollbein garnicht kenne und auch hier Board bisher nix auffälliges von ihm gelesen habe, hat meine "Kritik" nix mit persönlichen Abneigungen oder gar Missgunst zu tun. 
Es ist mir einfach nur aufgefallen, dass diese Fangmeldung (aus meiner Sicht) zweifelhaft erscheint ganz unabhängig von dem der sie gepostet hat. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger!!!


----------



## J-son (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



angler0507 schrieb:


> Ein Kompromiss wäre, im betroffenen Thread zu posten, dass man an anderer Stelle einen Diskussionsthread eröffnet hat (inklusive Link zum Diskussionsfred).
> Oder würde das auch gelöscht?#c



Das ist in der Tat ein guter Kompromiss...wenn ich kompromissbereiter wäre, würde ich sagen: könnte von mir sein.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Taxidermist (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

@Veit,Mir gefällt dieser neue Thread,und sollte wirklich genutzt werden seine Kommentare vorbehaltlos zu posten,ohne die Zensurkeule,die aber im eigentlichem Fangthread wiederumihre Berechtigung hat!
Bei so manchen Fangmeldungen,habe ich in der Vergangenheit auch schon meine Bedenken gehabt,vor allem wenn es um die Gewichte,von in der Angelpresse gezeigten Fischen geht.Mich würde es nicht wundern wenn so manche Rekorde aus früheren Zeiten,
nur durch ne ordentliche Bleifütterung zu Stande kam!

Taxidermist


----------



## slowhand (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



Sickly schrieb:


> Deshalb würde ich ja mal gern wissen wo das Tier gefangen wurde, wir hatten vor kurzem noch -8 Grad und es geht gerade wieder auf über null hoch....



Wollbein hat den Fang am 07.01. eingestellt, da waren bei uns in Münster +8°C. Ich bin gestern auch noch in kurzer Hose draußen rumgelaufen, soll heißen, für mich ist das Shirt kein Anlass zum Zweifel!


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



> Ein Kompromiss wäre, im betroffenen Thread zu posten, dass man an anderer Stelle einen Diskussionsthread eröffnet hat (inklusive Link zum Diskussionsfred).
> Oder würde das auch gelöscht?


Wäre nie ein Problem gewesen, hat bloss noch keiner gemacht.

Statt dessen wurde die Intelligenz und Zeit dann lieber zum meckern benutzt.

Aber jeder wie er mag - natürlich immer im Rahmen geltendes Rechtes und der Regeln.))


----------



## duck_68 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

wie groß schätzt Ihr diesen Hecht???

[URL=http://*ih.us]http://img526.*ih.us/img526/16/hecht1021pj2.jpg[/URL][/CENTER]


----------



## J-son (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Blödsinn, und zwar ausgemachter.
> Sorry, aber natürlich entscheiden die Mod´s und zwar im Rahmen der Boardregeln, wer sonst ?



Jo, nur legt Ihr im Allgemeinen die Boardregeln so aus, wie es Euch passt (wie ein Richter das Gesetz). Dieses Recht wird den Usern vorenthalten.



> [...]Das wir nicht immer alles und sofort sehen - und vielleicht auch manches übersehen - liegt daran das wir Menschen sind.
> Grundsätzlich wird in Zukunft C&R genauso gelöscht wie C&C.[...]


 
Seltsam nur, dass C&R-Kommentare seltener übersehen werden als C&C-Kommentare...



> [...]Wenn jemand an einem Bild etwas auszusetzen hat, soll er´s doch dem zuständigen Mod melden. Der kümmert sich schon drum und entscheidet nach Sachlage.[...]



Ja klar, ich sag's meiner Mama...ich bin doch keine Petze! Wenn ich'n Problem mit jemandem oder seiner Meinung habe, dann sag' ich's ihm selbst, statt das Denunziantentum in unserer Gesellschaft zu fördern.



> [...]Vom Topic abgesehen würde ich mich freuen, wenn das " der hat meinen Beitrag gelöscht " Gejammere auch hier gelöscht würde. Kanns nämlich bald nicht mehr hören.


 
Dann würde ICH mir überlegen, ob Moderator die richtige Beschäftigung für mich ist...

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## angler0507 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> die (vorhandene?) Intelligenz


 

Sorry, bin ja wahrlich kein Mod-Klopper - aber dieser Seitenhieb war echt unnötig...


----------



## xx771 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

OHOHOHOHOHOH,

also ich dachte im ersten Moment nur an eins : Fischneid!. Bei näherer Betrachtung des Bildes, bin ich mir auch nicht mehr sicher ob  da nicht die Gufi-Länge zugerechnet wurde. (  ist uns ja allen schon mal passiert )))))) )

Aber gut wer nur so nen Abgang bekommt dann BITTE!!!! Letztendlich macht er sich doch am meisten vor, oder?!?


----------



## slowhand (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



Veit schrieb:


> Also ich kenne ein paar Personen, denen ich so einen Fisch nicht wirklich gönnen würde, gleichwohl würde ich mir bei einer realistischen Fangmeldung einen Kommentar sparen. Aber da ich wollbein garnicht kenne und auch hier Board bisher nix auffälliges von ihm gelesen habe, hat meine "Kritik" nix mit persönlichen Abneigungen oder gar Missgunst zu tun.
> Es ist mir einfach nur aufgefallen, dass diese Fangmeldung (aus meiner Sicht) zweifelhaft erscheint ganz unabhängig von dem der sie gepostet hat. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger!!!



Das hört sich schon anders an als "völlig unrealistisch". Ich finde, man sollte vorsichtig sein, GERADE wenn man die Leute nicht kennt. Du weißt doch wohl auch, wie ein unglücklicher Winkel einen Fisch auf dem Foto schrumpfen lassen kann...
Ich find's halt schade, da fängt jemand den Fisch seines Lebens, will das hier mit uns teilen und wird in der Luft zerrissen. Ich könnte das ja verstehen, wie in Deinem Beispiel mit dem Hecht, der schon halb verschimmelt war, die Augen wahrscheinlich schon die Krähen geholt haben und der "Fänger" dann noch von releasen spricht. Aber in diesem Fall ist das reine Spekulation, da hättest Du erstmal per PN vorsichtig nachfragen können.
Und ansonsten gilt: Auf die Größe kommt's doch gar nicht an!|supergri


----------



## xx771 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

@ Martin Obelt

...würde sagen 98cm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fantazia (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> wie groß schätzt Ihr diesen Hecht???
> 
> [/center]


auf jeden fall über nen meter.das griffstück der speedmaster is nämlich 70cm oder so.schätze mal 110cm-115cm.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



> Jo, nur legt Ihr im Allgemeinen die Boardregeln so aus, wie es Euch passt (wie ein Richter das Gesetz). Dieses Recht wird den Usern vorenthalten.


Stimmt, ist wie bei Gericht: 
Da dürfen die Zuschauer auch nicht mitenscheiden.... 
Bei uns Richter und Beisitzer, im angelsächsischen Raum die dazu bestellte Jury (Geschworene, wie Mods sozusagen).



> Seltsam nur, dass C&R-Kommentare seltener übersehen werden als C&C-Kommentare...


Hat zwei Gründe: 
1.: Die c+r - Fraktion ist schlicht aktiver.
2.: Ist das eine persönliche Wahrnehmung Deinerseits (habe im 2007er Thread genügend c+c - Zeug verschoben, vielleicht sind die auch nur lernfähiger?).


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



			
				angler0507 schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, bin ja wahrlich kein Mod-Klopper - aber dieser Seitenhieb war echt unnötig...


Hast recht, geändert und sorry )


----------



## slowhand (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> wie groß schätzt Ihr diesen Hecht???




85cm...


----------



## Living Dead (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

1,04m


----------



## fantazia (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



slowhand schrieb:


> 85cm...


das griffstück der speedmaster hat schon 70cm oder so.


----------



## Ullov Löns (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Mensch Veit,

kann es sein, dass da einfach ein wenig "Fischneid" mitspielt? 

Uli

Achtung! Dieses Posting enthält Ironie. Für Leute die sich damit nicht auskennen, gilt, einfach schnell vergessen. Dieses Posting ist gemeint als Kritik an vorangegangenen Diskussionen und soll zeigen, wie lächerlich der häufig geäusserte Vorwurf des sogenannten "Fischneides" ist.


----------



## gufipanscher (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> wie groß schätzt Ihr diesen Hecht???
> 
> [URL="http://*ih.us"]http://img526.*ih.us/img526/16/hecht1021pj2.jpg[/URL][/center]


 

105cm, 14pfd


----------



## slowhand (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



fantazia schrieb:


> das griffstück der speedmaster hat schon 70cm oder so.



Mmhpf...na gut, dann wird das wohl nix.


----------



## SteinbitIII (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> wie groß schätzt Ihr diesen Hecht???
> 
> [URL="http://*ih.us"]http://img526.*ih.us/img526/16/hecht1021pj2.jpg[/URL][/center]


 


Schöner!!!!
Ich schätze mal so 90-95cm????


----------



## angler0507 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hast recht, geändert und sorry )


 
#6 Sorry selbstverständlich angenommen!


----------



## HEWAZA (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



slowhand schrieb:


> wie ein unglücklicher Winkel einen Fisch auf dem Foto schrumpfen lassen kann...


 
oder ein glücklicher Winkel die Fische wachsen lassen kann, wären da nur nicht immer die blöden Finger :c.

Gruß und allen einen Meterzander

HEWAZA


----------



## LocalPower (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Also zum Meterzander...wann gefangen wurde ja nirgendwo erwähnt, sich am einem Tshirt so aufzuhängen und deswegen auch gleich die Größe anzuzweifeln find ich ziemlich paranoid...

Hab das Bild mal ein wenig gefiltert und im Hintergrund ist meiner Meinung nach 1. ein Beton/Steinpfeiler zu sehn und 2. ein großer Busch oder Baum der mit Blättern vollhängt...
Von immmergrünen Gewächsen evtl. mal abgesehn, ist dieses Bild demnach nicht aus 2008 oder nicht aus unseren Breitengraden.

Zu beidem kann sich nur der Fänger äussern um weitere Spekulationen zu vermeiden.

Die Größe von 1.02m kann gut hinkommen, der Fänger hat ja eine recht kräftige Statur.


----------



## Holger (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Ich bin froh, das es diesen Extratrööd gibt.......denn ich bin ganz ehrlich, auch ich zweifle die Gewichts- und Längenangabe dieses Zanders mehr als an. Diese Milchmädchenrechnungen mit "wenn ich da die Finger und hier die Hand; und der Fänger ist ja auch 2,20 Meter groß" passen meistens eh nicht......
Mal zum Größenvergleich ein Bild von mir mit einem 87 cm Zander, der nur 11 Pfund wog.....
Und hier ein Link zu einem Bild, wo ein 101 cm Zander aus meinem Hausgewässer zu sehen ist....
Nur zum vergleichen....

http://www.bvo-emden.de/bvo_site/pages/admin/bfaenge/86Zander_Ernst_web.jpg


----------



## Sickly (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Holger, ich glaube nach deinem Bild von dem 1,01m Teil brauche wir hier nicht weiter zu diskutieren- DAS war ein Monster, der von Wolltein war ein sehr guter Zander, aber KEIN Monster von 101 cm.


----------



## IngoSuntken (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Der Bildvergleich von Holger ist sehr gut!

Man muss aber bedenken:

In einigen Vor-Postings wurde aber auch schon angesprochen, dass oftmals ein Foto nicht repräsentativ ist! Man kann einen 90er so fotografieren, dass er viel größer wirkt, andererseits kann man ihn auch so fotografieren, dass er kleiner wirkt! Hängt halt von der Perspektive ab, dem Objektiv, etc.........!

Aber trotzdem sage auch ich , dass der Zander ca. 90cm lang ist, mehr bestimmt nicht. So sehr kann eine Kamera dann doch nicht lügen! 

Gruß Ingo


----------



## duck_68 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Da seht Ihr mal. wie die Schätzungen auseinander gehen können von 85 - 115cm!! Einige lagen ja wirklich sehr nahe dran - der Hecht war exakt 102cm lang! Wenn dann noch jemand sehr große Hände hat, kann dies zusäztlich noch täuschen - wenn ich einen 75er in den ("zarten") Händen halte, sieht der aus wie bei anderen ein 55er 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## rob (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

zum weiteren vergleich hier mal ein zander mit 101 cm von der seite eines boardpartners.
http://www.thomaskubiak.de/ZaDb0706.htm

auch nicht von schlechten eltern das teil:m

aber es ist ja auch egal wie groß der fisch war.
ich denke er hat ihn letztes jahr gefangen und wollte ihn einfach im "fangfotothread" präsentieren.
denke nicht das ihm bewusst war,dass es im aktuelle raubfischfänge 08 um aktuelle fänge dieses jahres geht:q
kann ja in dem riesen geflecht vorkommen.....das ist was ich glaube.
aber eigentlich ist das alles total egal:m
petri dem fänger zum fisch anyway!
lg rob


----------



## Holger (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Man muß nun aber auch bedenken, das dieses Foto von Wollbeins Zander denkbar schlecht geknipst wurde.....viel zu viel Hintergrund, der Fänger und der Fish machen einen viel zu geringen Prozentsatz des gesamten Bildes aus.....
Trotzdem, vergleicht man das mit dem Foto des 101 cm Fisches, welches ich hier als Link reingestellt habe, muß man auch bei dem Foto sagen das es alles andere als eine Nahaufnahme ist, trotzdem kommen die Dimensionen des Zanders viel besser zum Tragen, eben weil ich mir bei diesem Fisch auch sicher bin das er die Metermarke geknackt hat. Zudem kenne ich den Fänger, zwar nicht persönlich, aber ich traf ihn schon am Wasser und weiß deshalb, das auch er keine Ministatur hat und man dies dann durchaus direkt mit Wollbeins Bild vergleichen kann.
Es geht mir nicht darum, irgendwelche Fänge madig zu machen, ganz im Gegenteil. Dickes Petri an Wollbein, denn eines steht fest: Auch wenn dieser Zander keine 101 cm hatte, so ist es trotzdem ein kapitaler Zander, den ich wie Ingo auf etwa 90 cm schätze......ein toller Fisch, so oder so ! #6


----------



## gufipanscher (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

metriger Zander muss so aussehen:

http://www.specimen-fishing-franken.de/forumpics/2005_Rothsee_12.jpg


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Und wenn man ihn noch ein Stück weiter vorhällt, sieht er auch nach 2 Meter aus ))


----------



## Holger (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und wenn man ihn noch ein Stück weiter vorhällt, sieht er auch nach 2 Meter aus ))


 

Schau mal auf die Armhaltung des Fängers, die Arme sind angewinkelt, nicht ausgestreckt......nix vorhalten oder so !!! 


Aber der Zander vom GuFipanscher gepostet ist auch extrem bullig und nicht so schlank wie Wollbeins......trotzdem sollte sich mittlerweile hier jeder sein Bild machen können, wie groß denn nun der Zander tatsächlich war.....


----------



## Fun (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Ich finde der Zander sieht auf dem Bild nicht metrig aus, ausschliesen kann ich es aber auch nicht. Auf jedenfall ist es ein guter Fatz !! Nicht jeder hält seinen Fang mit ausgestrekten Armen direkt vor die Linse


----------



## The_Pitbull (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Ein wirklich schöner Fang ich wünsch ihn noch mehr über 1m:m.Gruß Holger


----------



## Katja2401 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

@ Sundvogel

ich bezweifle das bei Veit irgend ein "Fischneid" mitspielt, warum auch?
Er fängt doch genug tolle Fische und so nen Zander wie wollbein gefangen hat,bekommt er zu *100Prozent* auch noch aus dem Wasser#6!
Ich denke somit habe ich deine Frage beantwortet?!


----------



## gründler (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

hi
Spielt nix zur Sache,aber wenn ich mir hier so einige Aventare im Forum (Bilder links) neben Post ansehe,dann blätter ich in der Angelzeitschrift und finde genau die gleichen Fische,Fotostudio sei Dank.Jeder wie er mag aber wenn ich noch den Rand vom Schneiden sehe sorry zum:v

Also gemogelt wird immer überall!
lg


----------



## slowhand (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Oh mein Gott, wie armsehlig...#d

Eines ist mal sicher: Fange ich einen kapitalen Fisch, ist er hier ganz bestimmt nicht zu sehen! Da ist ja schon fast Fremdschämen angesagt... 
Wie kann man einen schönen Fang nur so zerreden? Ach ja, ich hätte es fast vergessen, wir sind in Deutschland, dem Land der Neider...
Dann mal noch viel Spaß, ich bin raus...

@wollbein: Mach Dir nix draus, ob kapitaler Zander oder sonstiges, hat man Erfolg, kommen die Neider aus Ihren Löchern. Ist schon traurig, wenn die sonst nix zu tun haben... Armsehlig halt...


----------



## RickyMike (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



Veit schrieb:


> Irgendwo ist ein meinen Augen eine Grenze des guten oder besser gesagt schlechten Geschmacks erreicht. Nicht jeder leichte Zweifel muss erwähnt werden, aber bei dem geposteten Zander von wollbein, dürfte wohl jedem klar sein, dass was nicht stimmt.


 
Mess doch mal die Spanne vom kleinen Finger bis zu Zeigefinger, bei mir 8 cm. Auf dem Bild kannst du die Spanne mit einem Lineal messen. 
Und du wirst sehen, könnte hinhauen mit 102 cm.

Ich, an deiner Stelle würde mich .........
Grüßle
Mike


----------



## wollbein (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

*Also....nun mal zu den paar Besserwissern ! *

*Der Zander hatte genau die angegebenen Maße. Er wurde zu folgenden Zeitschriften mit einer Beglaubigung von Vorstand des ortsansäßigen Angelvereins gemeldet und von jeder kam sogar eine Urkunde : Blinker, Angelwoche (mit Bild in der Zeitschrift), Raubfisch, Fisch & Fang (mit Bild in der Zeitung).*

*Gefangen wurde er nicht 2008 das stimmt. Er wurde am 24.9.07 in der Donau gefangen um 21.00 Uhr. Es war da noch nicht kalt. Für andere wahrscheinlich schon! Kaum zu glauben, aber ich gehe heute noch mit T-Shirt raus und habe aber auch ne Jacke dabei. Bin kein Mimöschen die sich gleich bei der kleinsten Kälte sich eine Jacke anziehen müssen.*

*Er wurde schlecht fotografiert.*
*Zu dem Schlaumeier der es nicht glaubt, daß man auch bei etwas kälteren Wetter mit T-Shirt rausgehen kann :*

Wie man auf dem Foto sieht, bin ich naß geworden und habe deshalb meine "Thermojacke" ausgezogen. Bei so einem Fisch spürt man keine Kälte nicht vor freude !
Ich bin OHNE Kescher und Eimer (Wanne) zu angeln gefahren und mit so einem Fisch hatte ich ja nicht gerechnet. Deshalb hab ich meine Jacke ausgezogen und den Fisch in die Jacke gewickelt um nicht das Auto meiner Freundin zu beschmutzen !!
*Für solche Leute, die nur **** daher reden , hab ich kein Verständniss. Ich glaube die ich meine wissen bescheid.*

*Schaut euch mal die anderen Bilder, vielleicht kann man auch die letzten "Zweifler" überzeugen. *
*Die Fotos wurden mit dem Handy (Nokia N73) gemacht und ned mit der Digicam.*

*Soviel zu meinem Statement **|gr::vik:*


P.s. Danke an die, die mir glauben ! Von lügen hab ich leider nichts, denn im Stammtisch der gewissen Fischer, Jäger und andere Lügner bin ich Gewiss nicht dabei.

Mal ne Frage an Veit !! Sag mal...kann ich etwa Neid riechen oder warum kommen von dir nur so ***** Kommentare ?? Der Zander wurde Präpariert und du kannst gerne vorbei kommen und nachmessen auch die anderen die es nicht glauben !!


----------



## skatefreak (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

|good:#r 
mfg Daniel


----------



## fantazia (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



wollbein schrieb:


> *Er wurde zu folgenden Zeitschriften mit einer Beglaubigung von Vorstand des ortsansäßigen Angelvereins gemeldet und von jeder kam sogar eine Urkunde : Blinker, Angelwoche (mit Bild in der Zeitschrift), Raubfisch, Fisch & Fang (mit Bild in der Zeitung).*


wenn mans braucht|rolleyes.


----------



## wollbein (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



fantazia schrieb:


> wenn mans braucht|rolleyes.


 
Auf so einen Fisch bin ich halt stolz !! Wenn du es nicht bist...dein Fehler:vik:


----------



## rob (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

na ich hab ja recht gehabt:m

kannst auf alle fälle stolz sein,ist ja ein wunderschöner fisch!
dickes petri nochmal.
lg rob


----------



## hotte50 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



wollbein schrieb:


> Auf so einen Fisch bin ich halt stolz !! Wenn du es nicht bist...dein Fehler:vik:



da kannst Du auch zurecht Stolz drauf sein !!!! #6

und mach dir nix aus den Miesepetern hier, da quillt doch der Neid nur so heraus aus den Postings...#d


----------



## fantazia (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



wollbein schrieb:


> Auf so einen Fisch bin ich halt stolz !! Wenn du es nicht bist...dein Fehler:vik:


klar kann man auf sonen fisch stolz sein.
das bin ich dann aber für mich und muss ihn
nicht an jede angelzeitung "schicken".
von sowas halte ich halt  nix.


aber muss jeder für sich entscheiden ob er das braucht oder nicht.


----------



## fantazia (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



hotte50 schrieb:


> da kannst Du auch zurecht Stolz drauf sein !!!! #6
> 
> und mach dir nix aus den Miesepetern hier, da quillt doch der Neid nur so heraus aus den Postings...#d


och immer dieses neid gerede|supergri.also ich bin ganz sicher nicht auf andere neidisch.ganz im gegenteil.ich freu mich für andere genauso als wenn ich den fisch selber gefangen habe.sons würd ich wohl nur noch alleine angeln gehen.
sons fangen die anderen mir noch meine fische weg:q.


----------



## Pikepauly (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

@Woolbein
Nachträglich dickes Petri!
Danke für dein aufklärendes Posting.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## hotte50 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



fantazia schrieb:


> och immer dieses neid gerede|supergri.also ich bin ganz sicher nicht auf andere neidisch.ganz im gegenteil.ich freu mich für andere genauso als wenn ich den fisch selber gefangen habe.sons würd ich wohl nur noch alleine angeln gehen.
> sons fangen die anderen mir noch meine fische weg:q.



jeder zieht sich die Jacke an die ihm passt...gelle |bla:


----------



## fantazia (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



hotte50 schrieb:


> jeder zieht sich die Jacke an die ihm passt...gelle |bla:


ist doch immer so.
sagt man mal seine meinung wird man sofort als neider abgestempelt.


----------



## Master_Bown (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



Veit schrieb:


> Also ich kenne ein paar Personen, denen ich so einen Fisch nicht wirklich gönnen würde, gleichwohl würde ich mir bei einer realistischen Fangmeldung einen Kommentar sparen. Aber da ich wollbein garnicht kenne und auch hier Board bisher nix auffälliges von ihm gelesen habe, hat meine "Kritik" nix mit persönlichen Abneigungen oder gar Missgunst zu tun.
> Es ist mir einfach nur aufgefallen, dass diese Fangmeldung (aus meiner Sicht) zweifelhaft erscheint ganz unabhängig von dem der sie gepostet hat. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger!!!



Ich persönlich achte den Fang von Wolbein(petri nochmal an der Stelle!), auch wenn er noch nicht lange hier im Board ist! Offenbar scheint er etwas größer und stärker gebaut sein, als der Ein oder Andere, der auf irgendwelchen "vergleichbaren" Fotos abgebildet ist. Ich freue mich eigentlich immer wenn Jemand einen tollen Fisch fängt und ich schaue mir gerne Fotos dazu an. Ok Veit, mit dem Fangdatum muss ich dir teilweise zustimmen, dass deine Kritik berechtigt ist. Aber wie Wolbein schon erwähnte, hatte er kein Fangdatum dazu geschrieben. Vielleicht wäre er im 07er Thread besser aufgehoben gewesen (wenn der nicht schon geclosed wurde #c).

Aber in einem Punkt spreche ich dir voll und ganz dagegen und ich denke ein Großteil der Board-Community auch, aber warum kritisierst du auf eine Solche Art und Weise? 
Ich kenne eine ganze Reihe von Anglern, die in keinem Board angemeldet sind und ihre teilweise auch kapitalen Fänge gar nicht posten. Das muss nix mit ihrem Können bzw. Glück zu tun haben, was sie angeltechnisch auf dem Kasten haben. 
Ich schaue sehr gerne in Angelforen und teile Erfahrungen und Ereignisse mit Anderen, die diesem Hobby verfallen sind. Aber ich glaube die Art und Weise wie Wolbein hier "aufgenommen" wurde zeigt ganz klar was hier teilweise für eine Moral herscht und wie gegeneinander gehetzt wird (berechtigt oder unberechtigt). Und ich würde es dem Kollegen auch nicht für Übel nehmen wenn es sein letzter Post gewesen ist. 
Neid sei mal dahingestellt, das muss und sollte jeder mit sich selber ausmachen. Ein bisschen mehr Respekt würde mache entfachte Diskussion im Keim ersticken!

so long


----------



## hans albers (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

auch wenns n bisschen off topic ist.:

sagt mal, wenn ich kein angler wäre, 
und diesen thread lesen würde, 
könnte ich auf die idee kommen ,
dass angler auf jeden fall unfreiwilig einen hang
zur komik haben..:q

 105c cm ,77 cm..
etc...

 man , man,  
.. ist doch egal..
manchmal hab ich den eindruck,beim angeln gehts
nur um "wer hat den längsten"

entspanntes angeln,

hans


----------



## Ines (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



hans albers schrieb:


> dass
> angler auf jeden fall unfreiwilig einen hang
> zur komik haben..:q



Auf jeden Fall ist ein solcher Thread sehr unterhaltsam für unbeteiligte Mitleser.

Das aktuelle Hickhack finde ich gleichwohl überflüssig, den Titel "Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread" wiederum sinnvoll.

Wenn es demnächst, im Frühjahr oder irgendwann mal wieder ein paar schöne Fänge gibt, vielleicht gibt es dann ja auch wieder freundlichere Kommentare - im Sinne von "entspanntem Angeln".:m

Grüße, Ines


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Bleibt noch festzustellen, das mit einer einfachen und höflichen Frage per PN an den Fänger der Sachverhalt aufgeklärt worden wäre.
Eine Menge Peinlichkeiten wären dadurch vermieden worden.

@Wollbein 
Petri zu dem schönen Fisch

@rob
Feines Näschen|supergri

Ralf


----------



## irish pike (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Wie wäre es neben dem Fsch ein Massband abzulichten? Das Ende solcher amüsanten D|bla:iskusionen


Petri heil


----------



## IngoSuntken (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Ich denke, hier kommen einige Sachen falsch rüber! Bei Veit spielt eindeutig nicht der Neid die Rolle, sondern sein Hang zur Realität! 
Ebenso bei anderen Anglern. Ich denke, dass es den meisten Leuten hier nicht darum geht, den Fang schlecht zu machen, sondern ihnen geht es um einen ehrlichen Umgang hier im Board! 

In den vergangenen Jahren fing ich insgesamt 12 Zander von 90 bis 97cm, zudem fange ich jedes Jahr sehr hohe dreistellige Stückzahlen! ACHTUNG LEUTE, damit will ich nicht angeben, sondern nur untermauern, dass ich ein klein wenig Ahnung habe!!!
Mehr will ich damit nicht sagen! 

 Und SORRY, das Bild des "102cm-Fisches" im hängenden Zustand beweist einmal mehr, dass dieser Fisch nicht die angegebene Größe hat! Es ist ein wunderschöner Zander, aber um Himmels kein Fisch in der angegebenen Kategorie! 

Und Urkunden, Ehrungen, Angelzeitschriften hin und her:
Das diese Institutionen ein Witz sind, beweisen jährlich die Hitparaden der Zeitschriften. Klar, es sind viele schöne und ehrliche Fische dabei, aber ebenso besonders viele Fische, bei denen die Relation von Gewicht und Länge und das zugehörige Foto weit auseinander klaffen!

Ein Gespräch mit einem bekannten Redakteur einer großen deutschen Anglerzeitschrift brachte mir die Information, dass man in der Redaktion oft über Fangmeldungen herzhaft lacht und lange diskutiert, ob sie überhaupt in die Hitparade kommen. Und diese gelogenen Fangmeldungen tragen immer einen Händlerstempel!

Was sagt uns das? Wer seinen Händler gut kennt, bekommt ohne Zögern einen Stempel unter die Fangmeldung. Leider entscheidet meist nicht die Waage des Händlers, sondern die Phantasie der Fänger! Dem Händler ist es egal, ob der Fänger mal eben 10cm drauflegt! Der Firmenname steht dann sogar noch unter dem Fang in der Hitparade geschrieben, was will man mehr!? 

Frei nach dem Motto: "Sex sells", folgt man hier dem Motto:" Lenght and weight sell"

Also Leute, macht mal öfter die Augen auf und wundert euch öfter mal, wenn z.B. im Blinker oder anderen Zeitschriften mal wieder ein schlanker 90er Zander mit einem Gewicht von 16 Pfd. abgebildet ist! Leider merken dies meist nur Leute, die die Proportionen derartiger Fische einschätzen können! 
Und das sind oftmals Leute, die schon einen oder mehre große Fische gefangen haben, in diesem Falle Zander.


Und diese Kommentare, dass Deutschland das Land der Neider ist, sind völlig unpassend. Nochmal, ich verspüre hier keinen Neid, auch von anderen Kritikern dieses Fanges nicht. Vielmehr verspüre ich hier den Wunsch vieler User, nicht belogen zu werden.

Ich mache einen Vorschlag, bevor dieser Thread ausufert:

Also, es liegt ja ein Präparat des Zanders vor. Ein Foto des (Original-) Präparates mit einem (nicht manipulierten) Maßband würden doch eine große Aufklärung bringen.
Dann würde auch ich umgehend meine Meinung zurücknehmen und müsste in der Erkennntnis leben (wie andere User auch), zwei absolut unglücklichen Fotos eines 102cm-Fisches auf den Leim gegangen zu sein und bin froh, dass alle meine Fotos von großen Zander, den Fisch auch so wiedergeben, wie er in Natura war!

Nochmal zum Abschluß! Der Zander ist wunderschön, ohne Frage! Zu diesem Fisch auch meinen Glückwunsch!!!! Keine Frage!!! 

Kläre uns auf! 

Gruß Ingo

P.S.: Das hat schon fast was kriminaltechnisches hier!  Lauter Ermittler! ;-)
        Eigentlich lächerlich für ein Anglerforum, oder?
        Wenn nicht diese zwei Bilder wären..............!


----------



## Holger (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



IngoSuntken schrieb:


> Ich denke, hier kommen einige Sachen falsch rüber! Bei Veit spielt eindeutig nicht der Neid die Rolle, sondern sein Hang zur Realität!
> Ebenso bei anderen Anglern. Ich denke, dass es den meisten Leuten hier nicht darum geht, den Fang schlecht zu machen, sondern ihnen geht es um einen ehrlichen Umgang hier im Board!
> 
> In den vergangenen Jahren fing ich insgesamt 12 Zander von 90 bis 97cm, zudem fange ich jedes Jahr sehr hohe dreistellige Stückzahlen! ACHTUNG LEUTE, damit will ich nicht angeben, sondern nur untermauern, dass ich ein klein wenig Ahnung habe!!!
> ...


 

|good:|good:|good:


----------



## irish pike (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Sag ich doch


----------



## fantazia (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

würd den auch eher auf 80-90cm schätzen.aber wir sind ja eh alle nur neider|rolleyes.naja egal.....das mit dem maßband ist auf jeden fall nee gute idee:m.



und zu dem posting von ingo
|good:


----------



## Forellenzemmel (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Seh ich das wirklich richtig??? Wollbein wird der Lüge bezichtigt und soll nun Beweise antreten, damit dieses dann eventuell zurückgenommen wird... Schöne neue Welt!!!

Von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch für den tollen Fisch!

Stefan


----------



## slowhand (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



IngoSuntken schrieb:


> Ich mache einen Vorschlag, bevor dieser Thread ausufert:
> 
> Also, es liegt ja ein Präparat des Zanders vor. Ein Foto des (Original-) Präparates mit einem (nicht manipulierten) Maßband würden doch eine große Aufklärung bringen.
> Dann würde auch ich umgehend meine Meinung zurücknehmen und müsste in der Erkennntnis leben (wie andere User auch), zwei absolut unglücklichen Fotos eines 102cm-Fisches auf den Leim gegangen zu sein und bin froh, dass alle meine Fotos von großen Zander, den Fisch auch so wiedergeben, wie er in Natura war!
> ...



Er könnte ab jetzt auch immer einen Notar mit zum Angeln nehmen...


----------



## schrauber78 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Wo ich jetzt das Foto sehe, wo der Fisch vor dir hängt muss ich meine vorherige Meinung was die grösse angeht revidieren und schätze denn Fisch auf max. 80cm, denn wenn es wirklich ein Ü100 sein soll, dann müsstest du etwa 2,10 sein


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und wenn man ihn noch ein Stück weiter vorhällt, sieht er auch nach 2 Meter aus ))


Gute Anregung!

@all: Ihr solltet immer 'nen 5 jährigen oder 5 jährige die Fische halten lassen, dann sieht es noch viel imposanter aus! :m :q 

Wer ich mal machen, aber hoffentlich wächst Töchterlein nicht noch schneller als die größten Fische die ich für'n Fototermin bekomme. :g


----------



## hotte50 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

warum kann man sowas nicht einfach auf sich beruhen lassen.

jetzt wird schon ein Beweis mit  "nichtmanipulierten" Maßband gefordert.

Grotesk #d


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Ihr habt die Größe, den Ort und die Jahreszeit angezweifelt ...

der Fänger hat sich doch nun erklärt ...

glaubt es nun oder nicht ...

 warum nun das nachtreten? unwürdig für alle beteiligten ..

*laßt es doch nun endlich gut sein !!!*


----------



## hanshafen (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Hallo, 
Zu dem Thema fällt mir ein guter Witz ein.
Sagt der eine Angler zum anderen: Du, ich habe gestern einen Hecht gefangen, der war soooooooooooooooooo groß.
Der andere erwiedert: Das ist doch noch gar nichts, ich habe letzte Woche ein Fahrrad aus nem See gezogen da brannte noch das Licht.
Gekränkt sagt der erste Angler: Na gut, wenn bei Dir das Licht aus war, dann ziehe ich 30 cm ab.

In diesem Sinne. Petrie an den FängerWie groß der Fisch auch immer gewesen sein mag. Für Gesprächsstoff hat er auf alle Fälle gesorgt.


----------



## IngoSuntken (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

@ Forellenzemmel: Nicht der Lüge, sondern der schlechten Fotoperspektive, die einen an den Fotos zweifeln lassen! 

Klar, ist es traurig, was hier abläuft und man kann dem Fänger damit absolutes Unrecht tun, aber ich habe nun schon zu viele Zander gefangen und gesehen, um diesen Bildern Glauben schenken zu können! Sorry! Das ist meine Meinung, genau wie andere User hier ihre Meinung kundtun.


----------



## irish pike (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

#v#vGeiler Thread !!!!|bla:|bla:|bla:|splat2:


----------



## gründler (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

#4 Deutschland #d


----------



## Holger (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Ingo hat nur einen Vorschlag unterbreitet, um diese Mißverständnisse auszuräumen. Wollbein muß das nicht machen, aber er kann es. Da er ein Präparat von dem Fisch hat, ist das kein Aufwand.

Zudem hat Ingo wirklich genug große Zander gesehen, um so einen FIsch auch beurteilen zu können......12 Zander von 90-97 cm und Tausende von normalerer Größe sprechen da für sich.

Ich vertraue lieber meiner Intuition bzw. meinen Augen und dem Wort von Ingo, das für mich mehr zählt als irgendein Schrifstück von der Angelwoche.

Aber wir sind ja alle eh nur neidisch, vor allem wir Ostfriesen, weil wir hier niiiiiiiieeeee große Zander fangen.....

PS Wenn wir aber doch mal welche fangen die genau so groß sind, sind die aber "nur" 90 cm....|rolleyes


----------



## wollbein (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> Wo ich jetzt das Foto sehe, wo der Fisch vor dir hängt muss ich meine vorherige Meinung was die grösse angeht revidieren und schätze denn Fisch auf max. 80cm, denn wenn es wirklich ein Ü100 sein soll, dann müsstest du etwa 2,10 sein


 

Jetzt wird es langsam hinten höher als vorne !! Ab sofort werde ich es so machen, daß ich mir einen Notar ans Wasser mitnehme. Da wird mal ein Fisch gefangen, auf dem man zu recht stolz ist und dann gibts solche Beiträge !!! Ich angle seit ca. 18 Jahren und tut mir leid Leute....wir haben halt nicht solchen Gewässer, daß ich mich Jährlich mit 20 oder 30 Zander ablichten kann wo keiner kleiner ist als 70 cm ;+#q. Dann ist es wohl mein recht so einen Fisch zu posten und auszuschreiben, denn dieser ist mein erster kapitaler Zander !!! 

Noch was zu der Größe von mir weil anscheinend wird man jetzt schon an seiner Größe bestimmt |peinlich. Ich bin 1,98 m !! Zufrieden |kopfkrat:v

*Ich bin ja noch gespannt was euch noch alles Einfällt* !


----------



## IngoSuntken (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

@ gründler: Du hast mein Posting scheinbar nicht gelesen. Das hat nichts mit "Deutschland" zu tun! Aber auch gar nichts.....!


----------



## gründler (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



IngoSuntken schrieb:


> @ gründler: Du hast mein Posting scheinbar nicht gelesen. Das hat nichts mit "Deutschland" zu tun! Aber auch gar nichts.....!


 
Das ist nicht auf DICH bezogen! 

Ich habe auch schon genug Zander über 1m gefangen,habe meine Hp verlinkung rausgenommen (wo genug Zander ab 90cm) zu sehen waren, es ist besser so ohne Bilder ohne Hp.Ich weiß selber wie ein Zander ab 1m aussieht.Werde trotzdem nix dazu sagen.
lg


----------



## wollbein (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

*Nochmal zur Info !! Der Magen des Zanders war total leer . Anscheinend hätte er erst begonnen sich auf den Winter vorzubereiten !! Aber es ist ja eh wurscht, da ja wieder Meinungen kommen die dagegen sprechen. *

*Mal ne andere Frage...soll ich jetzt für die ungläubigen meine Maße ändern damit die auch Glücklich sind ( werden ) ??*

*Ich kann euch echt nicht verstehen Leute..... traurig echt !*


----------



## serge7 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Herrlich! Hol mir noch eben etwas Knabberzeug...Könnte wieder ein längerer Abend werden.:q:q

Kurz zur Sache: Ich mag nicht zu beurteilen ob der Zander 102 hat anhand der Fotos. Würde ich mir auch nie erlauben weil Fotos einfach mehrfach Täuschungen unterliegen können (Hintergrund, Körpergröße etc. etc. etc.). Wenn er nicht 102 ist, ist er aber nicht wesentlich (mehr als 10 cm) kleiner. Als Vorstand eines Angelvereins würde ich meine Unterschrift NIE irgendwo drunter setzen wo ich Falsches beglaubigen muß. Ob andere das machen entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis. Insofern würde ich wollbein zunächst mal zu diesem sehr schönen Fang gratulieren.

Sollte die Größe stimmen ist auch die Gewichtsangabe unter Bezugnhame von Korpulenzfaktoren mit unter 20 Pfund bei diesem Fisch sehr realistisch. Er ist relativ schlank. Ein Durchschnittszander dieser Größe würde so 20,5 Pfund wiegen.


----------



## irish pike (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

:lMehr!.....Mehr!.....Mehr!....Mehr!:l


----------



## wollbein (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



gründler schrieb:


> Ich habe auch schon genug Zander über 1m gefangen,habe meine Hp verlinkung rausgenommen (wo genug Zander ab 90cm)
> lg


 
*Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh da spricht ein PROFI* |sagnix|muahah:


----------



## Tommi-Engel (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Als ich das erste mal das Foto gesehen habe, schoss mir auch erst durch den Kopf: Der hat nie im Leben ein Meter. 
Aber nach genaueren Überlegen und durchsehen von meinen Fotos muss ich sagen, das ich es glaube. Sauber gefangen, nur schlecht Fotografiert.
Mein Grösster Hecht von 1,18 m sieht auf dem Foto aus wie ein knapper Meter,






Der 110 cm Hecht sieht aus wie 130 cm





under der Zander sieht auch aus ein knapper Meter...




...obwohl er nur 79 cm ist.

Der hier hingegen ist 78 cm, sieht aber aus wie ein 60er





Ihr seht also, es ist manchmal unheimlich schwierig die Länge eines Fisches anhand eines Foto abzuschätzen...

Im diesen Sinne:
Mein herzlichstes Petri zu dem Ü Meter Zander#6


----------



## duck_68 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

wie die kleinen Kinder.... bei jedem großen Zander die gleiche Schaizzze... Leute das ist PEINLICH!!!!


----------



## serge7 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

@wollbein

Da fällt mir gerade auch noch ne andere Idee ein. Wie Ingo schon sagte, wenn Du ein Foto mit Massband hier einstellen würdest könntest Du ja beweisen, daß Deine Angaben stimmen. Ich würde das nie von Dir verlangen weil man nicht seine Unschuld beweisen muß in demokratischen Staaten.

@all
Aber Vorschlag von mir: Wenn wollbein das doch macht und dabei zweifellos rauskommt, daß er Recht hatte mit der Länge dann will ich von allen die das nicht glauben wollten eine fette Entschuldigung und Abbitte hier hören.

@wollbein
Das wäre doch ein Anreiz für Dich!?|rolleyes


----------



## wollbein (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

*Danke Tommi*


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Irgendwie haben mich die Zweifel von Veit und unseren Zander-Ostfriesen ja doch ein bischen angesteckt. |kopfkrat

Mal ein paar neue Bilddaten, hab mir gerade mal ein paar Fotos angeschaut.
Von Zandern versteh ich nicht soviel (mangels Fangmenge), aber von Hechten. Und Voila, da gibts gerade so ein gut vergleichbares 138cm Fischli, und das kann ich als passend beurteilen, weil ich so einen kürzer dabei noch ein bischen kräftiger + Laichbauch auch schon letztes Jahr in der Hand hatte.

Also hier mal ineinandergesetzt, und die Schulterbreite stimmt sogar überein, der schwarze Fänger wird auch nicht soviel größer sein als der rote Fänger, das wurde schon geschrieben. Ich interpretiere mal gar nichts, seht selber: :m


----------



## The_Pitbull (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Sagt mal schrumpft ein Fisch bei der Präparrierung.Sonst würd ich Sagen Zollstock dran und Foto machen und alle haben sich wieder Lieb#h


----------



## wollbein (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Was hab ich von einer "fetten Entschuldigung" ? Meine Meinung als neuer hab ich mir schon gemacht und auch mit Ralle darüber gemailt ! So abgestempelt zu werden finde ich mehr als traurig....beschämend passt besser. Überlegt euch in Zukunft wie Ihr mit neuen umgeht denn wenn die das Lesen, werden diese sich es 3x überlegen einen Fisch reinzusetzen !#d

Glaubst du wirklich, daß alles anders ist wenn ich von jedem der ungläubigen eine Entschuldigung bekomme ?? ;+


----------



## Ullov Löns (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



IngoSuntken schrieb:


> Bei Veit spielt eindeutig nicht der Neid die Rolle, sondern sein Hang zur Realität!


 


Katja2401 schrieb:


> @ Sundvogel
> 
> ich bezweifle das bei Veit irgend ein "Fischneid" mitspielt, warum auch?
> Er fängt doch genug tolle Fische und so nen Zander wie wollbein gefangen hat,bekommt er zu *100Prozent* auch noch aus dem Wasser#6!
> Ich denke somit habe ich deine Frage beantwortet?!


 
Ich habe es jetzt nochmal vergrößert. Es war ja offensichtlich schlecht zu lesen oder schwierig zu verstehen oder beides.




sundvogel schrieb:


> Achtung! Dieses Posting enthält Ironie. Für Leute die sich damit nicht auskennen, gilt, einfach schnell vergessen. Dieses Posting ist gemeint als Kritik an vorangegangenen Diskussionen und soll zeigen, wie lächerlich der häufig geäusserte Vorwurf des sogenannten "Fischneides" ist.


 
Hier noch ein paar die Diskussion bereichernde Zitate von der letzten Woche.




Holger schrieb:


> Ich finde, jeder Angler hat das Recht hier zu posten. Im AB sind alle mit den gleichen Regeln betraut, und mit den gleichen Rechten......und keiner steht über den anderen...


 
Thomas hatte recht. Fast alle.



~Michi~ schrieb:


> Von solchen Berichten und Fotos lebt doch ein Forum nur wenn Leute immer nur kritisiert werden, wie hier wohl schon oft passiert, artet das nur darin aus das wie bereits einige schon sagten keiner mehr seine Bilder und Berichte hier einstellen wird was ergo ja wohl nicht in eurem Sinne sein kann oder?.
> 
> Ich zumindest finde es traurig das es schon so viele Leute gibt die hier bereits sagen das sie bereits schon keine Bilder mehr hier posten weil sie schon "Angst" haben müssen sich dafür zu rechtfertigen oder "zerissen" werden. Hätten diese Leute 2007 auch ihre Bilder eingestellt wäre der Raubfischthread sicher noch schöner und umfangreicher geworden...


 
Nach diesem Thread steigt die Motivation im AB seine Fische zu zeigen sicherlich sprunghaft an. Achtung, das ist wieder Ironie.



Veit schrieb:


> @ Taxidermist: Da hast du natürlich völlig recht, das öffentliche Anmachen ist Mist und auch ich habe mir vorgenommen, mir sowas im unmittelbaren Zusammenhang mit einem gerade veröffentlichen Bild zu verkneifen.


 
Gute Einstellung. Das gilt natürlich nur, wenn man selber angemacht wird. Bei anderen macht man einfach einen öffentlichen Kommentarthread auf. Das nenne ich mal eine konsequente Haltung.



Veit schrieb:


> Ganz schöner Unsinn was hier manche schreiben!
> ...
> Für mich zeugen einige Postings hier von mehr von Intoleranz und Überheblichkeit anstatt von Erwachsensein.
> Ich sehe es wie fantazia, Fehlbiss oder auch Waagemann. Eine Foto ist aus meiner Sicht eine schöne Erinnerung auch wenn es nicht von irgendnem Riesenfisch ist, ich schaue es mir auch gerne nach längere Zeit wieder an. Und so ein Thread hier wird auch niemanden davon abhalten weiter Fangfotos zu machen, allenfalls haben sich diverse Leute dadurch für mich (wiedermal) mit außergewöhnlicher Aroganz in Verbindung gebacht.


 
Vollste Zustimmung. 

Ich bewundere alle die hier in diesem Thread ihre tolerante und erwachsene Haltung deutlich gemacht haben.

Den Hinweis zukünftig mit einem Notar ans Wasser zu gehen, war wohl der konstruktivste in dier Diskussion.

Wollbein, du tust mir ein wenig leid, weil zu erwarten war, dass dein Fang zerredet wird. Worüber ich wirklich erstaunt bin, von welchen Leuten das getan wird...

Uli


----------



## serge7 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



wollbein schrieb:


> Was hab ich von einer "fetten Entschuldigung" ? Meine Meinung als neuer hab ich mir schon gemacht und auch mit Ralle darüber gemailt ! So abgestempelt zu werden finde ich mehr als traurig....beschämend passt besser. Überlegt euch in Zukunft wie Ihr mit neuen umgeht denn wenn die das Lesen, werden diese sich es 3x überlegen einen Fisch reinzusetzen !#d
> 
> Glaubst du wirklich, daß alles anders ist wenn ich von jedem der ungläubigen eine Entschuldigung bekomme ?? ;+


 
Ich glaube schon, daß das Wirkung hätte.

DU hast jetzt die Chance für die Zukunft einiges zur Besserung beizutragen... So oder so...


----------



## wollbein (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

*Hallo Uli !*

*Ich werde in Zukunft überlegen, was ich reinstelle ! Da hast du recht !*
*Das jetzt schon Bilder aufeinander gelegt werden ist der Hammer !! Leute, schön zu sehen, was euch noch alles einfällt *


----------



## Mogway96 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Von mir kommt einfach ein ehrliches Petri aus Hannover!!!

Ein echt interessanter Thread - braucht man gar kein Fernsehen mehr|rolleyes

@AngelDet

Ich denke mal, Du hast Luigi vorher gefragt, ob Du sein Foto verwenden kannst ... nicht, dass wir hier noch Diskussionen über Urheberrecht starten müssen, kann nämlich teuer werden|supergri ... und solange Du nicht die Exif-Dateien mit Brennweite, Kamera, Belichtung und Blende kennst, kann man schlicht und ergreifend mit einer (nicht sehr guten) Montage die Bilder bzw. die Fische absolut nicht miteinander vergleichen!!!


----------



## wollbein (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

*Gewiss nicht !!*
*Wenn du schon als Lügner bezeichnet wirst, dann werde ich bestimmt nicht nachgeben und sonst was machen. Jetzt können sich die Ungläubigen wieder Ihr Mundwerk zerreißen aber weißt du was mich das am ***** vorbei geht ?!*


----------



## xx771 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Also ich staune gerade dass Veit nicht antwortet!?!? Aber wahrscheinlich ist er gerade angeln, oder so??


----------



## serge7 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

@sundvogel

Mein Kompliment, mein Lieber. Sehr gut recherchiert und zusammengestellt. Ich musste sogar etwas schmunzeln...:m


----------



## hotte50 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> ,
> Also hier mal ineinandergesetzt, und die Schulterbreite stimmt sogar überein, der schwarze Fänger wird auch nicht soviel größer sein als der rote Fänger, das wurde schon geschrieben. Ich interpretiere mal gar nichts, seht selber: :m



das ist ja wohl an Peinlichkeit kaum zu überbieten.

schon mal was von Urheberrecht gehört ?


----------



## wollbein (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

*Ich werd jetzt Eintritt verlangen denn das ist wirklich Kinoreif !! Dachte nicht, daß ich mal in einem Forum für solchen Spaß sorge :m*


----------



## IngoSuntken (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

@ Martin Obelt: Also, hier werden ständig so viele gute Zander gepostet, auch diverse Zander über 90cm. Ich sehe da immer nur Gratulationen und Anerkennung. Wenn genörgelt wird, so wie beim heutigen Fall, dann das wohl seinen Grund. 
Man kann nun wirklich nicht davon reden, dass hier bei jedem großen Zander die gleich "Schaizze" passiert! Nicht einmal annähernd! 
Oder wurde z.B. dieses 94cm lange Prachtstück in irgendeiner Form kritisiert? 
Frag Dich mal ,warum? 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1758950&postcount=1


Wenn hier Diskussion aufkommen, dann nur, weil einige User es noch nicht erkannt haben, dass die C&R-Diskussionen keinen Sinn machen.

Ich erfreue mich hier gern an schönen Fotos, egal welche Fischart sie darstellen. 

Aber einige Fotos regen zum Nachdenken an und ziehen lange Threads nach sich!


----------



## gründler (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



wollbein schrieb:


> *Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh da spricht ein PROFI* |sagnix|muahah:


 
Was  war das nun???Habe ich hier einmal erwähnt das du lügst????Ich habe nicht einmal dein Namen oder Deine Persönlichkeit angesprochen.

Und zum Profi wenn es dich stimmuliert dann bezeichne mich so!


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1889874&postcount=1


----------



## skatefreak (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

omg!!! ich bin ja noch nicht sehr alt und als ich im kindergarten war kann ich mich erinnern dass es da wesentlich erwachsener zuging|rolleyes


----------



## Ullov Löns (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



serge7 schrieb:


> @sundvogel
> 
> Mein Kompliment, mein Lieber. Sehr gut recherchiert und zusammengestellt. Ich musste sogar etwas schmunzeln...:m


 
Da musste man genau garnichts recherchieren. Das sind Aussagen aus einem Thread von letzter Woche. 

Ich finde das was hier einige abziehen derartig peinlich. Man kann nur mit dem Kopf schütteln.

Wollbein tut mir einfach leid.

Uli


----------



## wollbein (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



gründler schrieb:


> Was war das nun???Habe ich hier einmal erwähnt das du lügst????Ich habe nicht einmal dein Namen oder Deine Persönlichkeit angesprochen.
> 
> Und zum Profi wenn es dich stimmuliert dann bezeichne mich so!


 
*Ich habe nicht behauptet das du mich als Lügner bezeichnest aber deine Sprüche..."Ich hab schon mehrere Zanden über 1m gefangen" Spar dir das....sei genau so stolz drauf wie ich auf meinen bin...das war halt mein ersten DICKER Zander !*

*Schade, daß sich auf deinen Beitrag mit deinen "mehreren" Zandern niemand drauf geantwortet hat.*
*Dachte, daß du damit nicht angeben willst ?? Warum schreibst du es dann rein ?*


----------



## plattform7 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Gaaaanz großes Kino wieder mal, Mädelsss... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sogar der Server wollte zwischenzeitlich nicht mehr - so peinlich ist das ganze hier |bigeyes


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



hotte50 schrieb:


> das ist ja wohl an Peinlichkeit kaum zu überbieten.


Das sehe ich so überhaupt nicht. Wer veröffentlicht und sich im Ruhme sonnen will, oder gar noch pekuniäre Vorteile einstreicht, hat für die Wahrheit gerade zu stehen. Hier geht es ja nur darum, daß von einigen sehr enthusiastischen und erfolgreichen Zanderfängern ein Zanderfangphoto über dem magischen Meter angezweifelt wurde. Und der Verdacht in der Luft liegt, daß das 10 oder 15cm zugemogelt wurden. Und das wäre peinlich. :g

Und das steht ihnen als Meinung einfach zu, anzuzweifeln das dieser Fisch überhaupt in diese Größenklasse gehört. Wenn die Differenz nicht so augenscheinlich hoch wäre, hätte sicher keiner was gesagt.

Und ich habe immerhin hier im Board schon Zandergrößenschätzungen nach Foto gewonnen, übrigens waren das 10cm weniger und ein weit beachtlicherer Fisch abgebildet. So unmöglich ist das auch nicht, denn: Pixel lügen nicht, die kann man abzählen usw.


----------



## wollbein (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Hoffentlich lesen das die jenigen und vorallem die Neuen, die vorhaben einen Fisch zu posten. An diese richte ich jetzt folgendes : Leute....überlegt es euch 3x was ihr macht :v


----------



## leopard_afrika (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Vlt. sollten mal einige hier z.B. bei wiki Begriffe wie Stolz, Neid usw. erforschen und dann wirklich mal in sich gehen! Ich kenne keinen, aber wirklich keinen, der nicht Neid, Geltungsdrang, Selbstbestätigung, Bestätigungsdrang o.ä. in sich trägt, wie man dort lesen kann, aber auch ganz normal. Man kann es aber auch übertreiben, so lange es nicht in Betrug ausartet ( hatten ja letztes Jahr so nen Fall) sollte das jeden ab einem gewissen Punkt egal sein.

P.S. Ach, eines vergaß ich! Selbst ein wohlgemeintes Petri wäre in einem Fangtröt of topic. Wollen wir so etwas wirklich???


----------



## Pikepauly (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Hi!

Ich habe leider noch nie so einen grossen Zander gefangen.

Ich habe hier aber ne ganze Menge Fotos von Hechten zwischen 80 bis knapp 115 cm und die Unterschiede die Betrachter in der Beurteilung sehen liegen bei 20 cm.


Gruss

Pauly


----------



## hotte50 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

@ AngelDet

als peinlich meinte ich eigentlich unmissverständlich diese Bildmanipulationen von dir. 

Ich empfinde das als genauso peinlich wie die Forderung nach einem "nichtmanipulierten" Maßband in einem anderen Post.

Und für urheberrechtlich bedenklich halte ich deine vorgenommen Überlagerungen der Bilder ohne das Einverständniss  der Fotografen allemal.


----------



## wollbein (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

*Carbhunter85 !! Was ich zu machen habe oder nicht, sollst du bitte mir überlassen!*


----------



## irish pike (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Besser als GZ SZ|kopfkrat
Ab sofort bereue ich nicht mehr dass ich bei meinem letzten Irlandurlaub meine Cam vergessen habe.
Frage an die Mod: starker Thread nicht wahr ? Tönt fast wie grosse Pause auf dem Schulhof der Unterstufe.

aber ich habe meinen Spass:q


----------



## fantazia (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



wollbein schrieb:


> *Ich habe nicht behauptet das du mich als Lügner bezeichnest aber deine Sprüche..."Ich hab schon mehrere Zanden über 1m gefangen" Spar dir das....sei genau so stolz drauf wie ich auf meinen bin...das war halt mein ersten DICKER Zander !*


genau spar dir das und melde den zander in jeder angelzeitschrift die es gibt:m.


nicht ernst nehmen.
aber spass muss sein|supergri.


----------



## gründler (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



wollbein schrieb:


> *Ich habe nicht behauptet das du mich als Lügner bezeichnest aber deine Sprüche..."Ich hab schon mehrere Zanden über 1m gefangen" Spar dir das....sei genau so stolz drauf wie ich auf meinen bin...das war halt mein ersten DICKER Zander !*
> 
> *Schade, daß sich auf deinen Beitrag mit deinen "mehreren" Zandern niemand drauf geantwortet hat.(und wenn ich weiß ja das es stimmt!)*
> *Dachte, daß du damit nicht angeben willst ?? Warum schreibst du es dann rein ?*


 
Meine hp stand lange genug drin so wie Tommis und viele andere hp's auch sind das nun auch alles angeber weil sie gut fangen und das hier zeigen schreiben etc.????


----------



## fantazia (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



IngoSuntken schrieb:


> @ Martin Obelt: Also, hier werden ständig so viele gute Zander gepostet, auch diverse Zander über 90cm. Ich sehe da immer nur Gratulationen und Anerkennung. Wenn genörgelt wird, so wie beim heutigen Fall, dann das wohl seinen Grund.
> Man kann nun wirklich nicht davon reden, dass hier bei jedem großen Zander die gleich "Schaizze" passiert! Nicht einmal annähernd!
> Oder wurde z.B. dieses 94cm lange Prachtstück in irgendeiner Form kritisiert?
> Frag Dich mal ,warum?
> ...


genauso siehts nämlich aus!!
von wegen jeder gute fisch wird hier platt-geredet.........
wenn sowas mal passiert denn nur wenn an der sache was faul ist oder es danach aussieht.


----------



## wollbein (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



fantazia schrieb:


> genau spar dir das und melde den zander in jeder angelzeitschrift die es gibt:m.


 
Hab ich bereits gemacht ! Wenn du Sie kaufst, dann hättest du die Bilder gesehen !! ;+


----------



## fantazia (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



wollbein schrieb:


> *So...jetzt nochmal ein Foto !! Vielleicht wird es nochmal auf ein anderes gelegt ohne zu fragen.*


auf dem foto sieht er auch nicht grösser als 80-90cm aus|supergri.


----------



## gufipanscher (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Präparat + Maßband

dass endlich schluß ist


----------



## wollbein (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Ihr könnt euch noch so das Mundwerk zerreissen ! Irgendwann werden die auch auf die ******** fallen !

Ich hab meine Zeugen die den Fisch gesehen haben und was andere darüber denken....Leute, daß geht mir sowas am ***** vorbei.

Schreibt was Ihr wollt, es wird euch niemand daran hindern.


----------



## kulti007 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

@*wollbein

auf seite 7 schreibst du dass das dein erster kapitaler zander war und auf seite 8 das du schon mehrere über ein meter gefangen hast |rolleyes|kopfkrat


*


----------



## wollbein (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

*Fantazia ! Deine Meinung Interessiert mich überhaupt nicht mehr !*


----------



## fantazia (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



gufipanscher schrieb:


> Präparat + Maßband
> 
> dass endlich schluß ist


auch dafür bin!!!
wenn ich das präperat hätte würde ich nicht zögern und den schlaubergern sofort beweisen das ich nicht gelogen hätte.


----------



## wollbein (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

*Kulti007 ! Das mit mehreren Zandern war nicht ich !!*


----------



## fantazia (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



wollbein schrieb:


> *Fantazia ! Deine Meinung Interessiert mich überhaupt nicht mehr !*


und ich glaub immer mehr das der zander keine 102cm hat.
sons hättest du uns sicher schon mit deinem präperat bewiesen das wir alle daneben liegen und der zander die angegebenen maße hat.


----------



## Katja2401 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

@Wollbein

Also, Veit hatte doch mit einem Recht und zwar das er es sich nicht vorstellen kann das du diesen Fisch um diese Jahreszeit gefangen hast.
Hättest du das mit dazu geschrieben, wäre das schon mal weg gefallen.

Mir ist das eigentlich egal, ob der Fisch nun so groß ist oder nicht, aber wieso schreibst du von dir selber, das du auch gerne die Maße für die, die es nicht glauben umändern würdest?
Bissl komisch, egal ob es Ironie war oder nicht.
Wäre ich du, dann würde ich schon aus Stolz und Recht diesen Fisch echt mit nem Maßband fotografieren, um den anderen zuzeigen das sie falsch liegen.

Und jeder kann seine Zweifel bei irgendwas haben, und da redet dann keiner sch*****, wenn es für ihn halt unglaubwürdig erscheint, das liegt alles im Auge des Betrachters(finde ich).
Und ich glaube bzw. weiß, das wenn du Veit (bei den anderen weiß ich es nicht) das Gegenteil beweißen könntest, dann würde er sich für seine "Anschuldigungen" entschuldigen, ob du das willst oder nicht!


----------



## Taxidermist (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Ich hab jetzt mal die letzten zwei Seiten nicht gelesen,aber möchte nur dazu beitragen,dass die Vermessung eines Präparates,nicht zur Ermittlung der tatsächlichen Länge des Fischs heran gezogen werden kann.
Ich bin selbst Präparator und kann euch versichern das 5cm mehr oder weniger ohne große Probleme beim Präparieren differiert werden können.Normaler Weise wird zwar eine Umrisszeichnung gemacht um die Original Größe wieder herzustellen,aber auf besonderen Wunsch ist einiges möglich.

Taxidermist

P.S.ies soll keinerlei Unterstellung meiner Seits sein,ich finde es absolut Übel das der Fänger sich hier einer Art Volksgerichtshof stellen muss,und dieses böse Spiel
noch mit macht!


----------



## irish pike (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

hihihihihihihihihihihihihih


----------



## irish pike (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt mal die letzten zwei Seiten nicht gelesen,aber möchte nur dazu beitragen,dass die Vermessung eines Präparates,nicht zur Ermittlung der tatsächlichen Länge des Fischs heran gezogen werden kann.
> Ich bin selbst Präparator und kann euch versichern das 5cm mehr oder weniger ohne große Probleme beim Präparieren differiert werden können.Normaler Weise wird zwar eine Umrisszeichnung gemacht um die Original Größe wieder herzustellen,aber auf besonderen Wunsch ist einiges möglich.
> 
> Taxidermist
> ...


 

Eine Frage an dich: wie lange dauert eine Präperation so ungefähr?


----------



## gufipanscher (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

is grad werbung oder was!?


----------



## Ullov Löns (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Es traut sich keiner mehr...


----------



## Bushmaster3k (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



kulti007 schrieb:


> @*wollbein*
> 
> *auf seite 7 schreibst du dass das dein erster kapitaler zander war und auf seite 8 das du schon mehrere über ein meter gefangen hast |rolleyes|kopfkrat*


 
auf seite 7+8 schreibt er das es sein erster grosser zander ist
wollte es auch nochma nachlesen und habe bemerkt das du dich da verlesen hast 
also augen auf bei eierkauf |bigeyes

#6


----------



## Taxidermist (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

@irishpike
Kann man so pauschal nicht sagen,dabei kann sehr wohl  einen unterschiedlichen Aufwand betreiben,als auch die verschiedenen Arbeitsschritte in zeitlichen Abständen liegen.
Insgesammt kann man von einer Arbeitszeit irgendwo zwischen 12 Stunden und drei Tagen ausgehen.


Taxidermist

P.S.:Gufipanscher,Nein,ich mache zur Zeit so wie so keine Fische!


----------



## Gummischuh (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Wollbein..........schöner Zander....PUNKT. Egal ob 90cm oder 1m. Ich würde das ganze ölige Gesabbel hier einfach ignorieren. 

@AngelDET
Wie kann man zwei Fotos miteinander vergleichen, die offensichtlich aus verschiedenen Entfernungen mit verschiedenen Brennweiten fotografiert wurden ?
Das die Überblendung nicht stimmig ist, das sieht doch'n Blinder.

Habe übrigens mal eigene Zander geschätzt. Finger gemessen und sowas. Ich lag immer unter der tatsächlichen Länge.


----------



## Bushmaster3k (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

mit 39 aktiven benutzern garantiert der best besuchte tröt immoment


----------



## Chrizzi (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



Bushmaster3k schrieb:


> mit 39 aktiven benutzern garantiert der best besuchte tröt immoment




ich seh 45

Edit: 47... konnte nicht nicht ändern, weil der Server nicht will.


----------



## Bushmaster3k (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

man merkts direkt die hälfte rausgeflogen,ich war auch mal kurz weg


----------



## Luigi 01 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



Bushmaster3k schrieb:


> mit 39 aktiven benutzern garantiert der best besuchte tröt immoment


 

Das ist auch besser, viel besser als in die Glotze schauen.

Das Karpfenforum ist ne Kinderstube |rolleyeswas hier abläuft!|supergri


----------



## Mogway96 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Ich finde es, wie auch in meinem Beitrag vorher gesagt, einfach nur 'frech' (mein anderes Hobby ist halt die Fotografie) andere Fotos zu entfremden ... sollte allerdings die Erlaubnis vorliegen, betrachtet diesen Beitrag als erledigt!!


----------



## carphunter85 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Ja, und Karpfenangler gehen normalerweise mehr ab...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



Gummischuh schrieb:


> @AngelDET
> Wie kann man zwei Fotos miteinander vergleichen, die offensichtlich aus verschiedenen Entfernungen mit verschiedenen Brennweiten fotografiert wurden ?
> Das die Überblendung nicht stimmig ist, das sieht doch'n Blinder.


Hast Du in der Schule in Geometrie aufgepaßt? Strahlensatz z.B.?
Wenn ein Objekt real und virtuell gleich groß ist, stimmt auch die Entfernung.
Weiterhin - deswegen eignet sich der Hecht als Vergleichslänge ja gerade - wird ein 19kg Fisch kaum weit vorgehalten sein, weil man froh ist dem dicht am Körper überhaupt einen Moment zitterfrei hoch zu halten, und Fotomomente dauern |rolleyes.
Es geht nur um einen Vergleich, einen ähnlichen Vergleich der den Kritikern genauso ins Auge stach. Wer solche "Rekordfotos" macht, tut einfach gut daran sowas auch mit einem Maßstab zu versehen, dann kann man es leicht auflösen und beweisen. Wo ist das Problem, gerade bei einem getöteten Fisch, diesen mit einem Zollstock zu fotografieren?

Mir persönlich ist das vollkommen wumpe, auch 90cm ist ein Klasse Fisch #6, muß jeder selber verantworten was er macht und sich selber jeden Morgen im Spiegel angucken, und wenn der Zander doch 102cm hat entschuldige ich mich selbstverständlich und behaupte das Gegenteil. :m

Mal so im Überblick gesagt: 
Ich finde es auch doof, wenn Fangfotos dauernd zerredet werden usw., alles was an Gegenkritik aufgeführt wurde, klaro.

Aber: Es kann auch kein Tabu sein, bei sehr in Auge springenden Mißverhältnissen einzuhaken, das muß schließlich auch erlaubt sein. 
Denn ansonsten würde ja beliebig gelogen werden können, nur weil es einen hehren Unangreifbarkeitsbeschluß und Unfehlbarkeit gäbe?

Insofern macht Analyse und Kriminalistik sogar Spaß, versuchen ein Stück näher an die Wahrheit zu kommen (die man eh nicht voll kennen wird.) So ein Mindpuzzle ist zumindest unterhaltsam und spannend, das kann auch keiner leugnen.


----------



## Luigi 01 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Irgendwie haben mich die Zweifel von Veit und unseren Zander-Ostfriesen ja doch ein bischen angesteckt. |kopfkrat
> 
> Mal ein paar neue Bilddaten, hab mir gerade mal ein paar Fotos angeschaut.
> Von Zandern versteh ich nicht soviel (mangels Fangmenge), aber von Hechten. Und Voila, da gibts gerade so ein gut vergleichbares *138cm *Fischli, und das kann ich als passend beurteilen, weil ich so einen kürzer dabei noch ein bischen kräftiger + Laichbauch auch schon letztes Jahr in der Hand hatte.
> ...


 







Wenn du schon mein Bild zerhackstückelst,dann schreib auch die richtige länge hin 1,34 Meter:g


----------



## Chrizzi (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Aber: Es kann auch kein Tabu sein, bei sehr in Auge springenden Mißverhältnissen einzuhaken, das muß schließlich auch erlaubt sein.
> Denn ansonsten würde ja beliebig gelogen werden können, nur weil es einen hehren Unangreifbarkeitsbeschluß und Unfehlbarkeit gäbe?
> 
> Insofern macht Analyse und Kriminalistik sogar Spaß, versuchen ein Stück näher an die Wahrheit zu kommen (die man eh nicht voll kennen wird.) So ein Mindpuzzle ist zumindest unterhaltsam und spannend, das kann auch keiner leugnen.



Wenn du so viel Spaß dran hast, dann guck mal hier: 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1873312&postcount=39


----------



## Mogway96 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



			
				Luigi schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du schon mein Bild zerhackstückelst,dann schreib auch die richtige länge hin 1,34 Meter:g



Und genau das meinte ich ... mal schauen ob ein Anwalt mit liest und der 'schlaue' AngelDet ne Abmahnung bekommt!!


----------



## gründler (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



serge7 schrieb:


> Ich sehe schon, Du hast mich verstanden...#6


 
I nei nei!!!!! I hab da keene ahnjung vo!#6


----------



## wollbein (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



Mogway96 schrieb:


> Und genau das meinte ich ... mal schauen ob ein Anwalt mit liest und der 'schlaue' AngelDet ne Abmahnung bekommt!!


 
Er hatte meine Erlaubnis *nicht* bekommen das Foto zu verwenden !!!!:v​


----------



## Gummischuh (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Hi DET|wavey:

Ein Foto ist immer mehr oder weniger verzerrt. Sowas spielt beim Strahlensatz aber keine Rolle ...soviel ich weiß.

Der Hecht befindet sich sicherlich 10...15 cm vor der Nase, wohingegen der Zander sich augenscheinlich hinter, zumindest aber unter der Nase befindet.

Wenn ich Dein Gesicht einmal mit 28 und einmal mit 70mm Brennweite aus verschiedenen Entfernungen (Weitwinkel dichter dran) fotografiere, dann sind Deine Nasen nicht vergleichbar, selbst wenn Deine Kopfbreite übereinstimmt. .....Stimmt doch, oder ?|kopfkrat
Somit kann ich auch keinem Pixel eine bestimmte Breite zuordnen und dann auf andere Bildbereiche außerhalb der Schärfeebene, oder gar einem anderen Foto vergleichen.
Allein die Vervielfachung von ungefähren Werten birgt doch schon ein beachtliches Fehlerpotenzial.

......Oder rede ich gerade Lichtjahre an Dir vorbei, ...oder noch viel schlimmer....., totalen Unsinn ?:q


----------



## versuchsangler (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Ganz großes Kino heut hier

Mir doch egal ob der Zander 102 oder 90 cm hatte.Schöner Fisch ist es allemal.
Wusste garnicht das im AB Preise für die größten Zander 2008 verteilt werden.Anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären, denn dann ist die Meßlatte für 2008 schon recht hoch gelegt und es wäre klar daß um jeden cm gekämpft wird.
Da das jedoch nicht der Fall ist sehe ich mir die Photos mit Längen und Gewichtsangaben völlig entspannt an,bilde mir dank meiner Augen ein Urteil und gut ist.
Sollte jemand der Meinung sein er muß seinem Fang ein paar cm draufschreiben dann betrügt er doch nicht mich ,sondern höchstens sich selbst.
Entweder ich glaube die gemachten Angaben oder nicht...

Und ich möchte mal den Aufschrei hier hören wenn Fische im Dreck liegen, nur weil das Maßband noch auf das Bild mußte.


Mit unverständlichen Grüssen


----------



## Fischgeier (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

@ Wollbein

Du hasst  nicht nur Wolle am Bein, 

du hast auch noch Wolle im Mund!:vik:



Fischgeier


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



			
				Luigi 01 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du schon mein Bild zerhackstückelst,dann schreib auch die richtige länge hin 1,34 Meter:g


Sorry, mein Fehler, natürlich hab ich mich vertan: 1,34m und nicht 1,38m.

Als die gedachte Längenschablone vergrößert das die Differenz sogar noch.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



Gummischuh schrieb:


> Wenn ich Dein Gesicht einmal mit 28 und einmal mit 70mm Brennweite aus verschiedenen Entfernungen (Weitwinkel dichter dran) fotografiere, dann sind Deine Nasen nicht vergleichbar, selbst wenn Deine Kopfbreite übereinstimmt. .....Stimmt doch, oder ?|kopfkrat
> Somit kann ich auch keinem Pixel eine bestimmte Breite zuordnen und dann auf andere Bildbereiche außerhalb der Schärfeebene, oder gar einem anderen Foto vergleichen.
> Allein die Vervielfachung von ungefähren Werten birgt doch schon ein beachtliches Fehlerpotenzial.
> 
> ......Oder rede ich gerade Lichtjahre an Dir vorbei, ...oder noch viel schlimmer....., totalen Unsinn ?:q


Kommt da dann sowas raus wie in deinem Avatarbild? |kopfkrat |supergri


----------



## irish pike (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

@versuchsangler

 Schon mal was von einer Abhakmatte gehöhrt ?

Auserdem, wenn das Fischlein für den Präparator bestimmt ist, spielt es irgend eine Rolle ?


----------



## gründler (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Kommt da dann sowas raus wie in deinem Avatarbild? |kopfkrat |supergri


 


Sch...... chips tüte weggeschmießen habe grööllllllllllllll!


----------



## Taxidermist (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

@Gumischuh,du hast vollkommen Recht,die beiden Bilder übereinander zu legen lassen keinerlei Größenvergleich zu.Es sind weder die Brennweiten der Objektive bekannt,noch
der Aufnahmewinkel,geschweige den der Abstand zum Objekt.Viel zu viele Unwägbarkeiten,so etwas wäre nur von Fachleuten zu analysieren.Ich wies ja schon auf Seite 2 daraufhin ,das man sich doch vertrauensvoll ans FBI wenden könne.
So sehr ich Angeldets Beträge sonst schätze und sie im allgemeinen als ausgesprochen Kompetent erachte,das war nichts!

Taxidermist


----------



## J-son (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



Fischgeier schrieb:


> @ Wollbein
> 
> Du hasst  nicht nur Wolle am Bein,
> 
> ...



Und Du...? Wolle im Schädel??
12 Postings, und nichts - aber auch GAR NICHTS - dabei, was auch nur im entferntesten mit angeln zu tun hat...ausser blöder Anmache ist wohl von Dir nichts zu erwarten.


----------



## Gummischuh (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

@DET


> Kommt da dann sowas raus wie in deinem Avatarbild? |kopfkrat |supergri


Neeee, das kommt anders zustande. Ich wollte ursprünglich meine Gummistiefel authentisch am Gewässer fotografieren. Aber wenn's heiß ist, trage ich die nicht, und wenn's Gummischuhe braucht, dann stell' ich mich nich' auf Socken innen Matsch|rolleyes.

....Und so tun als ob, das wollte ich dann auch nicht, weil ich keine Diskussion a la "_Kann doch gar nicht sein !" ..."bei 30 Grad träächt doch keiner mehr Gummistiefel" _entfachen wollte

Deshalb hab' ich mich beim Alf Poier bedient, ...weil, ...der auf dem Bild, ...das bin ja nich' ich.



Ja, ich geb's zu, ........ich hab' Euch doch getäuscht


----------



## Tommi-Engel (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



J-son schrieb:


> 12 Postings, und nichts - aber auch GAR NICHTS - dabei, was auch nur im entferntesten mit angeln zu tun hat...


 
Da hatt er allerdings recht....|kopfkrat

edit: Vieleicht ist das ja wieder so ein Unruhestiffter von der Peta?


----------



## versuchsangler (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



irish pike schrieb:


> @versuchsangler
> 
> Schon mal was von einer Abhakmatte gehöhrt ?
> 
> ...



Immer noch mit unverständlichen Grüßen


----------



## Blink* (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

32 minuten meines Lebens, hat mich dieser Thread bisher gekostet |supergri


----------



## Pikepauly (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Entspann Dich!
Jetzt ist das Schlimmste vorbei!


----------



## Lemmingx (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

ich stell mir grad vor wie alle auf den Neu Laden Button des Browsers hämmern um als erster die nächste Antwort in der Luft zerreissen zu können |supergri


----------



## gründler (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Entspann Dich!
> Jetzt ist das Schlimmste vorbei!


 
Worum ging es hier nochmal|kopfkrat 
Wahr wie Stille Post!

Angefangen hat es mit einem Foto und längen Angaben|bigeyes

Dann wurde die Wurzel berechnet|bigeyes|bigeyes

Dann kam Fotostudio und Fotographen|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes 

Und nu|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|kopfkrat


----------



## Pikepauly (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

@Gründler
Angefangen hat alles mit Veits Extra-Thread.

Irgendwie hat das Parallelen mit dem Thread von Veits Freundin.
Der ist auch so schön abgegangen.


----------



## Huntemann (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Und nu is vorbei, denke es reicht auch langsam :g


----------



## Ullov Löns (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Moin Ines,

war nett gestern...

Uli


----------



## Ines (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Ach ja, Uli. Hast mich entdeckt. Ich bin ja auch kein "Geist", im Gegensatz zu dir.

Ja, fand ich auch.

Ines


----------



## serge7 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Entspann Dich!
> Jetzt ist das Schlimmste vorbei!


 
Genau! Ich möchte deshalb diese Minute der Muße nutzen, um mich einmal recht herzlich für den großen Unterhaltungswert der letzten Stunden zu bedanken.

Ganz ganz großes Tennis, Kameraden.#6


----------



## serge7 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Irgendwie hat das Parallelen mit dem Thread von Veits Freundin.
> Der ist auch so schön abgegangen.


 
Wo ist der? Bitte um link...#h


----------



## Pikepauly (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Diese Harmonie plötzlich??

@Serge7

Musst mal bei Katjas Beiträgen suchen, sind ja nicht Viele.


----------



## Ullov Löns (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



Ines schrieb:


> Ach ja, Uli. Hast mich entdeckt. Ich bin ja auch kein "Geist", im Gegensatz zu dir.
> 
> Ja, fand ich auch.
> 
> Ines


 
Ja nun, der Geist saß dir ja mehr als zwei Stunden ungefähr Wollbeins Zanderlänge gegenüber. Um nicht OT zu werden...


Uli


----------



## Ines (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Ich meinte das anders.

(zum OT - Ich bin gespannt, ob dein Wurster Freund mir jetzt wieder PNs schickt...)


----------



## Ullov Löns (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



Ines schrieb:


> Ich meinte das anders.
> 
> (zum OT - Ich bin gespannt, ob dein Wurster Freund mir jetzt wieder PNs schickt...)


 
Mein Wurster Freund??? PNs??? Ich bin gerade ein Stück weit desorientiert.

Uli


----------



## Holger (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Von all den Leuten, die mit dem Degen auf Ingo, Fantazia,Veit und auch mich losgehen, möchte ich mal wissen, wieviele große Zander über 80, beziehungsweise 90 cm diese gesehen haben, und zwar in natura, nicht in der Angelwoche oder im Blinker ?

Mir scheint nämlich, das so mancher ein Problem hat, Fische objektiv zu beurteilen.....eben aus Mangel an Originalvergleichen. Ich meine damit niemand im Speziellen, aber ich bin sicher das nicht alle, die uns das Dynamit jetzt um die Ohren hauen, wirklich mitreden können....sei es drum, hier darf jeder Mal seinen Senf dazu geben. |rolleyes

@ Wollbein

Sicher wurdest du hier hart angegangen, ob nun zu Unrecht oder auch nicht.....faktisch gesehen wirst du aber auch zugeben müssen, das selbst unter Berücksichtigung deiner Körpergröße keines der Fotos auf einen Ü Meter Zander schließen lässt......das bedeutet nicht, das er es nicht ist. Würdest du da nicht auch zweifeln ? Klar, auf diese Frage kommt natürlich ein "Nein", wer pisst sich schon ans eigene Bein ? 

Deine Aussagen "hey ihr Neuen, überlegt euch ja hier nen Fisch zu posten" sind Käse.....das AB als großes Anglerforum hat eine Menge User, die sich intensiv mit ihrem Hobby beschäftigen und durchaus auch mal nachforschend oder kritisch sein dürfen. In jedem anderen Forum wäre der Zander in Länge und Gewicht auch angezweifelt worden, ganz bestimmt.....

Niemand fordert von dir einen Gegenbeweis, in dem du das Präparat mit Maßband fotografierst. Du hast auf der einen Seite genug Leute, die dir die Daten des Zanders abkaufen, da wir in einer Demokratie leben wirst du aber auch anderen wie den o.g. Leuten zugestehen dürfen, das eben nicht so hinzunehmen. 

Dazu stehe ich, denn so wie du zu 100 % versicherst das er 102 cm hatte stehe ich zu meiner Aussage, das er die nicht hat.


----------



## Ines (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Na gut. PN


----------



## Pikepauly (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

@Holger
Wenn Du mich meinst viel Spass!
Habe ausdrücklich gesagt, keinen Ü 80 Zander. Ne Menge von 75 bis 80, aber keinen Ü 80 cm.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Holger (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Holger
> Wenn Du mich meinst viel Spass!
> Habe ausdrücklich gesagt, keinen Ü 80 Zander. Ne Menge von 75 bis 80, aber keinen Ü 80 cm.
> 
> ...


 

Nein Pauly, ganz sicher nicht. 

Wenn du schon viele Zander 75 - 80 cm gefangen hast, kannst du auch Fische die größer sind realistisch einschätzen.

Aber ich vermute bei dem ein oder anderen, das gewisse Grundvoraussetzungen nicht gegeben sind, um hier ohne Restrisiko behaupten zu können "klar hat der Fisch nen MeterUndZwo".....|rolleyes


----------



## Ullov Löns (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



Holger schrieb:


> Aber ich vermute bei dem ein oder anderen, das gewisse Grundvoraussetzungen nicht gegeben sind, um hier ohne Restrisiko behaupten zu können "klar hat der Fisch nen MeterUndZwo".....|rolleyes


 
Ja Holger, da hast du recht. Zweifel wird es da wohl geben. Aber darum geht es hier wohl garnicht oder?

Wäre schön, wenn du bei deinem nächsten Zander ein Maßband daneben legst und dann hoffen wir mal alle, dass das Maßband nicht manipuliert ist...


----------



## Pikepauly (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

@Ines und Uli!
Ihr lasst auch keine Gelegenheit aus!


----------



## Ines (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Genau, darauf habe ich gewartet! Du bist doch sehr verlässlich, Gerrit!

:l Ines


----------



## Pikepauly (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Ihr seid auch sehr verlässlich,
Schön!


----------



## Ullov Löns (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Dieses zerreden von Fangmeldungen, rum kritisieren an Fotos, doofe C&R- und C&C Kommentare kann man auch lassen. Man muß das nicht öffentlich diskutieren und jemanden an den Pranger stellen. 

Irgendjemand hat hier neulich so schön geschrieben.

Wer war das noch? Moment, mir fällt es gleich wieder ein...


























































Achja!



Veit schrieb:


> Da hast du natürlich völlig recht, das öffentliche Anmachen ist Mist und auch ich habe mir vorgenommen, mir sowas im unmittelbaren Zusammenhang mit einem gerade veröffentlichen Bild zu verkneifen.


 
Uli


----------



## Pikepauly (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Schön!


@Holger

Alles klar!


----------



## Holger (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Ich nehm nen Zollstock, wo ich ein Holzglied rausschneide, und die getrennten Glieder wieder miteinander verbinde......|supergri Alter Trick, um Tischler wahnsinnig zu machen...|rolleyes

So wird sogar aus diesem hier ein 90er....:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Ich weiss, warum ich meine Fische fast nie wiege und messe. Weils mir nicht um Rekorde geht, sondern ums Angeln. Wobei das in jüngeren Jahren auch noch anders war bei mir, muss ich zugeben.

Obwohl ich inzwischen Waller bis fast 2 Meter gefangen habe, ist meine schönste Wallererinnerung der "Kleine" mit 1,15m - den hab ich aber an einer Rute mit 2 - 12 Gramm WG gefangen (und landen können!) ))

Meine persönliche Meinung zum hier veröffentlichten Zander:
Ich glaube das.
Es gibt heutzutage so viele einfache Möglichkeiten in so vielen guten Bildbearbeitungsprogrammen, dass es kein Problem wäre, einen Fisch schnell mal um 10 oder auch mehr% zu strecken.

Man sieht ganz klar, dass der Fisch direkt am Körper gehalten und kein Stückchen vorgehalten wird. 

Dazu Masse und Körpergröße vom Fänger, könnte also hinkommen.

Wenn aber Fotos "schönen" so einfach ist, wird jeder der bescheixxenn will, lieber das machen oder machen lassen lassen, als sich der Gefahr aussetzen, in solchen Diskussionen zerissen zu werden.....

Mir gefallen die ganzen Fotos mit den weit vorgstreckten Fischen eh nicht, eine Unsitte die von den Zeitschriftenfotografen übernommen wurde.

Kein Wunder, dass man heute kaum mehr sicher sein kann, wie groß ein Fisch wirklich ist.

Sachen wie Brennweite etc. wurden ja schon angesprochen, da bin ich kein Profi und kanns nicht beurteilen.

Gelernt hab ichs aber in meiner "Angelzeitschriftenzeit" auch, wie man einen Fisch ins Bild setzen soll. 

Möglichst formatfüllend mt wenig Hintergrund, schön weit vorhalten und am besten etwas von unten fotografieren - schon wird aus einem pfündigen Rotauge ein einem 5 - Kilo- Karpfen vergleichbarer Fisch.

Traurig in meinen Augen, dass sich immer mehr Angler davon anstecken lassen.

Mir persönlich sind ehrliche Fotos lieber.

Würden das alle machen, würde es sicher auch weniger Diskussionen geben.

Bloss gut, dass es im Anglerboard nicht wie in Zeitschriften für die dicken Fische Preise gibt, das würde ein Hauen und stechen geben......


----------



## Pikepauly (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

@Thomas 9904
Ich hab schon mal mit diversen Bilbearbeitungsprogrammen rumexperimentiert.
Erschreckend was da möglich ist.
Wenn da ein Profi rangeht, kann er sicher 20 cm mogeln, ohne das es auffält.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Sach ich doch )
Und wenn jemand bescheixxen wollte, würde er doch mit Sicherheit diesen einfacheren Weg gehen......

Sieht man doch, dass das Foto nicht "gestellt" ist, um den Fisch größer erscheinen zu lassen.

Man kann nie in Menschen reingucken, aber auf eines kann man sich eigentlich immer verlassen. 
Der Mensch wird immer den einfachsten möglichen Weg gehen. Und der wäre in diesem Fall gewesen (noch ganz ohne Fotomanipuation):

Bisschen näher ran, bisschen von unten fotografieren und bloss ein bisschen vorstrecken - und keiner hätte den Meter plus x nicht geglaubt...

Beispiel: 
Der hatte "nur" 85 cm und ist nicht weit vorgestreckt, dazu etwas von unten fotografiert mit ordentlich Tele (ich selber 1,87m):


----------



## J-son (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich weiss, warum ich meine Fische fast nie wiege und messe. Weils mir nicht um Rekorde geht, sondern ums Angeln. Wobei das in jüngeren Jahren auch noch anders war bei mir, muss ich zugeben.
> 
> Obwohl ich inzwischen Waller bis fast 2 Meter gefangen habe, ist meine schönste Wallererinnerung der "Kleine" mit 1,15m - den hab ich aber an einer Rute mit 2 - 12 Gramm WG gefangen (und landen können!) ))
> 
> ...




|good:...da sind wir tatsächlich mal einer Meinung.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Ines (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Ja, da trifft doch wieder der alte Spruch zu:
"Ein Bild lügt mehr als tausend Worte".
Doch wozu dann noch Fotos posten im Board?

Irgendwie ufert das Fotoszerreden dann doch dahin aus, dass alle Fotoveröffentlichungen sinnlos werden. 

Und damit geht so viel Spaß verloren!

Denn ich gucke mir gerne schöne Fangbilder an. Und ab und zu, wenn ich mal Glück habe, halte ich auch gerne mal einen Fisch in die Kamera.
Wäre schade, wenn der Spaß daran ganz verlorenginge.

Ines


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



> Irgendwie ufert das Fotoszerreden dann doch dahin aus, dass alle Fotoveröffentlichungen sinnlos werden.


Kommt immer drauf an, wie man/frau drauf ist und warum jemand Bilder einstellt.

Wer mit Bildern seine Profilneurose befriedigen will, wird sicher eher keine mehr einstellen, wer einfach andere an seinem Glück teilhaben lassen will, der schon.

Sinnlos also nicht unbedingt, nur manchmal anstrengend )

Und jetzt geh ich schlafen.
Benehmt Euch weiterhin so, dass ich morgen früh nicht ab hier nur noch Beiträge löschen muss ))


----------



## Veit (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Tut mir leid, von mir bekommt der Fänger keine Entschuldigung, denn auf dem zweiten Bild wirkt der Fisch noch mickriger. Aber davon abgesehen, kam mir nach dem Lesen seiner Beiträge auch noch ein alter Spruch in den Kopf: "Getroffene Hunde bellen am lautesten" oder so ähnlich ging der. Ich gönne ihm den Fisch voll und ganz aber bei der Größe bleibe ich nach wie vor sehr skeptisch. Würde ihn zwischen 80 und 90 cm schätzen.
Aja, habe mir im vergangenen Jahr ALLE Ausgaben von Fisch und Fang, Rute und Rolle, Angelwoche und Blinker gekauft. Kann mich im Moment nicht erinnern, eines dieser Bilder schonmal irgendwo gesehen zu haben schon garnicht mit den angebenen Größenangaben, dann wäre es mir wahrscheinlich erst recht in Erinnerung geblieben. Will jetzt nicht meine Hand ins Feuer legen, dass ich mich nicht doch irre, hab aber auch keine Lust die ganzen Zeitschriften zu durchsuchen... Und wie Ingo schon sagte, ist auch in der Fachpresse nicht alles Wahrheit was gedruckt wird. Papier ist geduldig.
Ohne Frage habe ich mich noch vor einigen Tagen dafür ausgesprochen nicht alle Fangpostings zu zerreden ect., aber ich wenns für mich sehr nach Unehrlichkeit stinkt, ist wie schon eingangs erwähnt auch irgendwo eine Grenze erreicht. 
Ich kann und will nicht beweisen, dass der Fisch keine 1,02 m ist. Dazu ist auch der Fänger nicht verpflichtet, jedoch hätte ich es mit seinen Möglichkeiten (Präparat) bereits getan. 
Mein persönlicher Eindruck, dass jemand versucht mich zu verar...en hat sich nach wollbeins Postings eher verstärkt. Wieso hat er uns denn ein zweites Bild präsentiert, wo der Fisch noch kleiner wirkt statt das von mehreren geforderte Bild des angeblichen Präparats nebst Zollstock?! Ich finde das einfach alles sehr seltsam und genau das wollte ich hier kundtun. Und da können einige mich jetzt noch so sehr kritisieren oder mir groteskerweise gar Fischneid vorwerfen (nur so zur Info: ich hab selbst schon ein paar "eindeutige" Meterfische gefangen, wenn auch nicht bei der Fischart Zander), ich stehe zu meiner Meinung und würde einen solchen Thread auch wieder eröffnen. Wird mir zwar nun sicher wieder von einigen als Uneinsichtigkeit ausgelegt, aber seis drum...
Bei einem glaubwürdigen Beweis hätte ich mich definitiv in aller Form entschuldigt, aber den gab es nicht, wiegesagt aus meiner persönlichen Sicht. Dass es andere nicht so sehen ist mir klar, aber damit finde ich mich ab.


----------



## Dennert (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Der Zander ist zwischen 70 und *maximal* 75cm groß - mehr nicht |rolleyes

Das Foto ist auch noch nicht mal schlecht oder unvorteilhaft, der Fisch wurde nach vorne gehalten (sieht man ja am dicken Unterarm, dessen Länge bei den meisten ausgewachsenen, durchschnittlich großen Menschen so zwischen 30-33cm vom Ellenbogengelenk bis zum Handgelenk beträgt) und gut vor der Kamera postioniert.
Wenn dieser Fisch 1m lang ist, muß der Fänger 3m groß sein. Möglich ist alles


----------



## fantazia (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



Veit schrieb:


> dass jemand versucht mich zu verar...en hat sich nach wollbeins Postings eher verstärkt. Wieso hat er uns denn ein zweites Bild präsentiert, wo der Fisch noch kleiner wirkt statt das von mehreren geforderte Bild des angeblichen Präparats nebst Zollstock?!


man veit ist doch ganz klar.wollbein hat kein zollstock:q:q:m


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt wie hier einige abgehen...

Ich stimme veit voll zu: Dieser Fisch ist auch meiner Meinung nach nie einen Meter lang. Und schon garnicht 1,02m...|bla: #d Zumindest diesem Foto nach! Als ich das Foto im Fangthread gesehen habe konnte ich mir einen Kommentar verkneifen, wie hier schon mehrfach aufgeführt "wers braucht..." 

Veit hat dafür einen Thread aufgemacht - um dem OT zu entgehen, gute Idee also im Grundsatz -  und hat seine Zweifel deutlich dargelegt. Viele (erfahrene) Angler teilen die Skepsis bezüglich der Angaben, und das zusätzlich eingestellte Bild verstärkt den Eindruck, das die Angaben "geschönt" sind meiner Meinung nach noch. |uhoh:


Mich wundert die Reaktion des Fängers. Ich denke mal da der Fisch entnommen wurde hätte ich Wert darauf gelegt ein ordentliches Bild zu bekommen, in dem man die Größe des Fisches deutlich erkennt. Wenn ich einen zander dieser (angeblichen?) Größe fangen würde müsste da auch auf dem Bild jeder sagen: Jo, der hat 1,02m - mindestens! Mit diesem Bild wäre ich als Fänger selber nicht zufrieden. Wenn ich das dann einstelle muss ich mit solchen Reaktionen rechnen - entwerde sage ich dann einmal was dazu (Ihr könnt mich alle, ist so groß, Fertig!), oder ich mache das bild mit Präparat und Zollstock! Dann entschulfigen sich alle die den falschen Eindruck hatten und fertig!

Muss man nicht machen, würde mir aber logisch erscheinen. ;+

Aber dennoch ein sehr schöner Fisch. Glückwunsch zum Fang, egal wie groß er jetzt wirklich war! Ich hoffe für Dich 1,02m, aber ehrlich gesagt glaube auch ich nicht dran. #h

Jetzt aber auf jemandem rumzuhacken der einfach nur etwas ausspricht was vermutlich sehr viele beim Anblick des Fotos gedacht haben scheint mir nicht in Ordnung! Der optische Vergleich mit vielen anderen Fotos ist hier ja doch extrem, mit dem 1,34er Hecht würde ich den Vergleich garnicht machen, aber eben mit anderen Zander-Pix, und dann waren da Zandrinos von 1,25m dabei... Und zwar nicht weil sie einer vorhält, sondern einfach weil sie so groß sein müssten wenn der hier 1,02 hat...#t

Aber bitte lasst uns ein bisschen lieb zueinander sein, Köpfe einschlagen bringt auch nix... |krach:

CU Stefan


----------



## Holger (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Auf einer der ersten Seiten des Trööts habe ich einen 87er von mir mit Bild gepostet, um eine Längenrelation herzustellen......

Erst gestern spät Abends sah ich auch das 2. Bild von Wollbein, wo er den Fisch längs einarmig hält, und nun bin ich mir noch sicherer das der Fisch im Leben nicht 102 cm hatte. Als Vergleich auch von mir ein Bild, ebenfalls von diesem 87er Zander, längs gehalten (und nicht vorgehalten).....

PS Ich bin nicht 1,98 Meter, aber ich bin knapp 1,90 Meter und auch kein Hungerhaken....|rolleyes


----------



## Sickly (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Guten Morgen!

also ich muss schon sagen diese Fotomontage von Det ist echt das peinlichste was ich je gesehen habe!

Ansonsten würde auch ich bei meiner Meinung bleiben das es ein toller Zander war der aber keinen 102 cm lang ist. So viel kann ein Bild nicht lügen.


----------



## uwe gerhard (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



gufipanscher schrieb:


> metriger Zander muss so aussehen:
> 
> http://www.specimen-fishing-franken.de/forumpics/2005_Rothsee_12.jpg


 
ja, und das auch mit angewinkelten Armen....so kenne ich das auch.
Leider habe ich erst einmal in meinem Leben einem über 1m live gesehen, aber bei allem Respekt, das der andere da einen Meter haben soll, sorry, das ist unmöglich.Dann müsste der Fänger ja 2,40 m groß sein#h
Wenn der 90 hat ,ist er groß. Ich schätze ihn auf ca 85cm. Wie übrigends einige Profi-Angler hier auch.Und die haben schon einige Meterzander gefangen.die Fotos von denen sehen auch so aus wie das hier oben.
Trotzdem ein herrlicher Fisch, petri dazu.
Gruß
Uwe.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

...wie schwer soll der denn gewesen sein...???


----------



## Living Dead (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> ...wie schwer soll der denn gewesen sein...???



24,5 pfund


----------



## Holger (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> ...wie schwer soll der denn gewesen sein...???


 

Der von Wollbein ?
19 Pfund und 400 Gramm, also fast doppelt so schwer wie der 87er, von dem ich zwei Pics eingestellt habe. Denn der wog 11 Pfund.
Wenn man die beiden Bilder vergleicht, kann man glaub ich nachvollziehen warum einige User hier konkrete Zweifel anmelden an Wollbeins Daten.


----------



## Hackersepp (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Mir ist es eigtl egal, wie groß der Fisch ist. EIn großer Zander ist es aufjedenfall. 
*Der Fänger selbst hat seine Angaben zu verantworten.*
Falls es eine falsch angegebene Größe sein sollte, hat er in diesem Thread deutlich gemerkt, zu was es führt.

Vllt. tut man ihm auch Unrecht. Ich selbst kenne Fotos, von denen man nie glauben würde, dass der fIsch entsprechend groß oder auch klein ist. Das ist in manchen Fällen extrem schwer zu beurteilen.

Es kommen immer wieder solche Betrügereien vor.
Wenn diese eindeutig belegbar sind, stelle ich mir jedesmal die Frage ,was dìe jeweilige Person damit bewirken will. 
Solche Angler sind mir sprichwörtlich ein Dorn im Auge. Ich hasse solch unglaublichen Relationen, sowie Übertreibungen.


----------



## GALLA (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

MOIN MOIN!!
164 Beiträge zu einem Fang!!!! *

                                              WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*


----------



## duck_68 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Kinners, jetzt fangt doch nicht wieder von vorne an, der Thread dreht sich schon doch dauernd im Kreis.... Es ist ein schöner Zander und Schluss.....


----------



## Angler1968 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Kinners, jetzt fangt doch nicht wieder von vorne an, der Thread dreht sich schon doch dauernd im Kreis.... Es ist ein schöner Zander und Schluss.....


 

Bin völlig deiner Meinung#h


----------



## stefanwitteborg (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

...also da der Zander ja bei den gr. Angelzeitungen angemeldet wurde müßte er auch in den Hitparaden auftauchen...

...dies tut er nicht...

...eigentlich egal, aber wenn schon denn schon|bla:...


----------



## Wasserpatscher (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch!*

Ihr habt den "Mutter-Thread" mal so eben locker aus dem Stand überholt! 

#r


----------



## stefanwitteborg (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

...ja ist doch schön:g...


----------



## Honeyball (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

mann Stefan,
Du weißt vielleicht wie lang 4 Minuten sind, aber 'nen Meter einschätzen???#h

Also wenn ich da an unsere Hitraköhler denke, wirkt der Zander eher wie'n Köderfisch.

Aber entscheidend ist doch nicht die Länge oder Breite des Fisches...
Oder, wie unser letztmonatiges Boardferkel so schön sagte:
_groß muß er nicht sein, dick muß er nicht sein. Schmecken muß er_ :m


----------



## Raabiat (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

das wird sich hier im AB wohl nie ändern|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## RickyMike (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



Honeyball schrieb:


> _groß muß er nicht sein, dick muß er nicht sein. Schmecken muß er_ :m


 

Taaatüüüüüütataaaaa usw.usw.
Shit, wem kann ich jetzt die Verbaleentgleisung melden ????????

An dieser Stelle nochmals, ich an woblein seiner Stelle, würde mich auch nicht dazu hergeben, Präparat mit Meterband ein zustellen. Das könnte ja auch zeredet werden.

Was ich aber in aller deutlichkeit sagen muss, "TE, prima du schaffst es eine Gemeinschaft mit einer einfache Behauptung, ob Wahr oder Lüge, auf den Kopf zu stellen. Wär dich kennt braucht mit Sicherheit keine Feinde mehr"


Wie hat man früher gesagt, "Mach erstmal vor Deiner eigenen Haustür sauber, dann kannste gerne auch zu mir zum Fegen kommen"

An einige andere, lasst Euch nicht anstecken von solchen Missmachern, morgen könnte Er Euren Fang kaputt machen und Euch als Lügner hinstellen.

Grüßle
Mike


----------



## Honeyball (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

@RickyMike
Du glaubst doch wohl nicht, dass der gleiche Satz ein zweites Mal in die Wahl kommt  :m


----------



## RickyMike (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Doch, wenn er von Dir kommt schon !!!!! Ätsch....:q

Grüßle
Mike


----------



## WallerKalle04 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



Honeyball schrieb:


> mann Stefan,
> Du weißt vielleicht wie lang 4 Minuten sind, aber 'nen Meter ein einschätzen!
> 
> 
> Der kanns auch nicht lassen, glaub wir müssen mal zusammen angeln gehen!#6


----------



## bassking (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

*WO BLEIBT DEN NUN DAS BILD VOM PRÄPARAT ?*

Ich denke, wenn das zwischen 95 und 102 WÄRE, müssten sich hier einige Profi´s ganz schön strecken...

Bassking.


----------



## Honeyball (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Du weißt doch, dass das Frotzeln immer dazu gehört, Kalle....
Und der Stefan musste in Norge sich mit drei Dortmundern die Hütte teilen und hatte bestimmt nicht weniger Spass als wir...
Wenn mal wieder ein Boardieangeln oder so hier stattfindet und ich nicht gerade unterwegs bin, treffen wir uns ja vielleicht mal...

Aber jetzt driften wir ins |offtopic
also lassen wir das lieber


----------



## Pikepauly (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

@Bassking

Sehr schön bemerkt!
Das könnte sehr peinlich werden.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Dennert (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

So ein Präparat bekomme ich, wenn ich damit unbedingt was beweisen wollte, schon irgendwo her. 

Es ist einfach lächerlich. Der Fisch hier hätte nicht mal nen Meter, wenn ne Straßenwalze drüber weggerollt wäre!


----------



## Holger (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Bassking
> 
> Sehr schön bemerkt!
> Das könnte sehr peinlich werden.
> ...


 
Wird es aber nicht, da zum Glück nicht alle hier mit Scheuklappen durchs AB klicken....



@ Dennert
Mit der Walze hätte was.......dann wär es zumindest ein ziemlich guter Butt ! :vik:


----------



## Veit (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



Dennert schrieb:


> So ein Präparat bekomme ich, wenn ich damit unbedingt was beweisen wollte, schon irgendwo her.



Richtig! Und da ihm der Vorschlag mit dem Präparat ja gestern bereits mehrfach gemacht wurde und statt einer klaren Ansage dazu nur etliche Postings im schlechten Stil von ihm kamen, wäre es auch bloß -sagen wir mal- sehr überraschend, wenn jetzt aufeinmal das Präparat doch noch auftauchen würde.


----------



## IngoSuntken (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

An alle Kritiker der Kritiker! 

Wir "102cm-Infragesteller" wollen nichts kaputtreden und haben keinerlei Interesse daran, einen schönen Zander auf herablassende Art und Weise zu kritisieren! 

Ich wiederhole mich in diesem Thread jetzt: Wo war den unsere Kritik bei unzähligen anderen großen Fischen hier im AB? Richtig, nirgendwo war dort Kritik zu finden! Alle Fische wurden mit Hochachtung beglückwünscht. 

Und ich frage nochmals: Warum kam da keine Kritik???
Wer 1 und 1 zusammenzählt, kommt (meistens) auf 2 und wer gute und ehrliche Fotos und Angaben sieht, ohne daran zu zweifeln, würde nicht einmal im Traum an Kritik denken!


----------



## Wasserpatscher (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Ich persönlich finde es ja schaissegal (ich weiß, wie das eigentlich geschrieben wird, und ihr wisst, weshalb ich das nicht so schreibe), ob der 89, 99 oder 102 Zentimeter lang ist. 

Mich kann ein Angler mit einer gut erzählten Fanggeschichte (und nur wahre oder offensichtlich erfundene Geschichten sind gut, von wenigen Ausnahmen abgesehen), einem interessanten Photo oder am besten gleich beidem beeindrucken, aber nicht mit der Waage oder dem Metermaß. Wenn es jemand braucht, etwas dazu zu erfinden, ist das für ihn selbst am bedauerlichsten, und er wird jedenfalls nicht lange Freude dran haben! Wenn andere umgekehrt jemandem die Freude am tollen Fang (zu Recht? zu Unrecht?) verderben, weil sie den Angaben des Fängers misstrauen, dann ist das eher schlechter als besser: Was soll also das ganze Geschiss hier?


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Wasserpatschers Posting gefällt mir )


----------



## jerkfreak (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Eieiei war des ez anstrengend und hat des lang gedauert, den ganzen Thread ez durchzulesen!!!

RESPEKT!!!


----------



## bassking (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

*PRÄPPARAAAAAAAT !*

*Zügich´ jetzt-* sonst schalte ich meine Anwälte ein*...*

Bassking


----------



## The_Pitbull (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Wollbein Maßband Präparrat Foto kann doch nicht so schwer sein oder?


----------



## fantazia (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



The_Pitbull schrieb:


> Wollbein Maßband Präparrat Foto kann doch nicht so schwer sein oder?


naja kann es schon:q.


----------



## The_Pitbull (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

 jo lol


----------



## ~Michi~ (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Äh... |rolleyes

Ich denke mal nicht das er noch ein Bild seines Präparates einstellen wird.

1. Wieso "muss" er sich rechtfertigen, entweder man glaubt ihn oder halt nicht. Ich muss auch sagen das ich beim ersten Blick auf das Foto auch gedacht habe was der soll Ü1m sein. Aber da ich mal davon ausgehe das er uns nicht verarscht glaub ich ihm das mal.

2. Wurde doch jetzt auch schon mehrfach gesagt das ein Präparat sowieso nich die original Größe haben muss sondern auch ein paar cm unterschied aufweisen kann.

3. Sind einige Leute ja jetzt auch schon wieder auf dem Trip nen Präparat kann man sich ja überall besorgen.

Also was sollte es ihm bringen nen Präparatfoto einzustellen ausser noch mehr auf die Fresse zu bekommen? |rolleyes


----------



## The_Pitbull (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Die 5cm Unterschied werden wir ihn schon glauben dann.


----------



## Schuschek (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



~Michi~ schrieb:


> ..............
> 2. Wurde doch jetzt auch schon mehrfach gesagt das ein Präparat sowieso nich die original Größe haben muss sondern auch ein paar cm unterschied aufweisen kann.
> ............


 
Hi Michi, das stimmt! Es wurde geschrieben das es auch ohne weiteres um einige cm vergrößert werden kann. Demzufolge müsste es dann die 1,02m mindestens haben. |wavey:


----------



## Pikepauly (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Löst aber nicht das Problem mit dem gekauften oder geliehenem Präparat.
Wenn Woolbein es jetzt einstellt, würde ihn wieder jemand anmachen.
Deshalb wird er es nicht reinstellen.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## gufipanscher (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

wer hat den pott?

ich setz 5€ auf wollbein


----------



## serge7 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Ich überweise 5 € an wollbein wenn er hier das gewünschte Präparat-Foto hier einstellt und dat Dingen wirklich 1,02 m lang ist.:m


----------



## The_Pitbull (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

5 dagegen:m


----------



## Pikepauly (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Ich wollte ihn besuchen, weiss aber nicht wo er wohnt??


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Ich wollte ihn besuchen, weiss aber nicht wo er wohnt??





wollbein schrieb:


> ... Sag mal...kann ich etwa Neid riechen oder warum kommen von dir nur so ***** Kommentare ?? Der Zander wurde Präpariert und du kannst gerne vorbei kommen und nachmessen auch die anderen die es nicht glauben !!


Das würde ja Sinn machen, die Einladung hat er ja schon ausgesprochen. :m


----------



## Tommi-Engel (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Ich möchte noch mal mein Posting in Erinnerung rufen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1889849&postcount=98
*Und jetzt mal eine Frage....und ich bitte um ehrliche Antworten:*
Würdet Ihr mir glauben, das der Zander (unteres Bild) 78 cm hatte, wenn ich hier neu im Board wäre????

edit: vor allen Dingen, wenn man ihn mit dem darüber vergleicht, der gerade mal 1 cm grösser war?


----------



## jkc (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



serge7 schrieb:


> Ich überweise 5 € an wollbein wenn er hier das gewünschte Präparat-Foto hier einstellt und dat Dingen wirklich 1,02 m lang ist.:m



Ich glaube wenn Ihr ne chance habt, dann nur mit einer guten, digitalen Spiegelreflxe mit Weitwinkel...


----------



## Pikepauly (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

@Tommi Engel
Würde ich, weil ich genau so ein bescheidenes Bild von einem Endsiebziger Zander auch habe.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> *Und jetzt mal eine Frage....und ich bitte um ehrliche Antworten:*
> Würdet Ihr mir glauben, das der Zander (unteres Bild) 78 cm hatte, wenn ich hier neue im Board wäre????


Aber hallo, die beiden sehen ziemlich gleich LANG aus, selbst wenn der vom Rücken her sehr schmal wirkt.

Außerdem sitzt Du zwangsläufig immer ziemlich gleich weit von deiner Kamera weg :m, da läßt es sich auch gut schätzen. Auch die beiden Hechte unterscheiden sich sichtbar erheblicher als die Anzahl der Pixelstrecke. Ich hatte sogar zuerst die Erklärungszeile falsch zugeordnet und wollte schon fast was schreiben


----------



## Pikepauly (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

@Det
Ich weiss, aber nicht wo er wohnt weils nicht im Profil steht.
Wird aber doch wohl jemand in der Nähe wohnen bei 42 Tsd. AB Membern.


----------



## honeybee (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Ich finde es beschämend, wie manche Angler hier reagieren und VERLANGEN, das Wollbein Beweise erbringen soll.

Es gleicht ja schon einem Wettkampf, wenn man hier  Fische reinstellt......die meisten, die größten die schwersten und alles Notariell beglaubigt am besten.

Man kann es echt übertreiben Leute #d


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Ich möchte noch mal mein Posting in Erinnerung rufen:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1889849&postcount=98
> *Und jetzt mal eine Frage....und ich bitte um ehrliche Antworten:*
> Würdet Ihr mir glauben, das der Zander (unteres Bild) 78 cm hatte, wenn ich hier neue im Board wäre????


 
Ne du ... niemals .. #d

der ist höchstens 102 cm


----------



## Tommi-Engel (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Außerdem sitzt Du zwangsläufig immer ziemlich gleich weit von deiner Kamera weg


 
Das stimmt jetzt nicht ganz...:q
Das eine ist mein Sportboot, das andere meine Angelnußschale....:m


----------



## Tommi-Engel (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ne du ... niemals .. #d
> 
> der ist höchstens 102 cm


:q:q:q


----------



## Blauzahn (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



honeybee schrieb:


> Ich finde es beschämend, wie manche Angler hier reagieren und VERLANGEN, das Wollbein Beweise erbringen soll.
> 
> Es gleicht ja schon einem Wettkampf, wenn man hier  Fische reinstellt......die meisten, die größten die schwersten und alles Notariell beglaubigt am besten.
> 
> Man kann es echt übertreiben Leute #d



Hallo Jana,
es geht doch schon längst nicht mehr um Wahrheit oder Unwahrheit des Hollbeinzanders bzw. dessen eigentliche Größe, es geht nur noch um Befindlichkeiten....
Ich stimme Dir zu, dass es langsam  beschämend ist wie sich hier tlw. geäussert wird....
aber es ist wie im richtigen Leben, 
packst Du in Deutschland ein Problem an und willst etwas ändern, scheiterst Du nach kurzer Zeit an Intolleranz, Egoismus und  Lobbyismus.
Da nehmen wir Angler uns nicht aus, da die Bühne des AB so stark frequentiert wird, eigentlich auch logisch.
Ein Abbild unserer Gesllschaft  quer durch alle Schichten die man sich denken kann, oder von denen man glaubt gehört zu haben...
Spätestens nach dem Auftauen der Gewässer verbunden mit  dem Ende der Raubfischschonzeit, wird sich die Aufregung darum legen und alle haben sich wieder lieb. 

Grüße


----------



## fantazia (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

ich finde es eher beschämend wie manche einen hier verkackeiern wollen.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Nun wie siehts aus?
Es sind gerade 23 User hier, da wird doch wohl ein *ja* oder *nein* drin sein...


----------



## Malte (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

.jein.


----------



## Blauzahn (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Nun wie siehts aus?
> Es sind gerade 23 User hier, da wird doch wohl ein *ja* oder *nein* drin sein...




*ja* / *nein*

Zutreffendes bitte ankreuzen |supergri


----------



## gründler (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Also so auf ersten Blick sage ich um die 75cm, wenn ich's nicht wüste!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Da hier kaum vernüftigen Antworten zustande kommen, antworte ich mal für die meisten von Euch:
Nein, Ihr würdet mir das nicht glauben... 

Ich warscheinlich aber auch nicht, wenn ich nicht gelernt hätte das Fotos manchmal so verdammt unvorteilhaft sein können...


----------



## The_Pitbull (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Ich sag Präparrat und Maßband und alle haben sich wieder Lieb:m


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Da hier kaum vernüftigen Antworten zustande kommen, antworte ich mal für die meisten von Euch:
> Nein, Ihr würdet mir das nicht glauben...
> ...


 
Sagte ich doch :vik: ..

Habe ich jetzt was gewonnen? |bigeyes


----------



## Tommi-Engel (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Sagte ich doch :vik: ..
> 
> Habe ich jetzt was gewonnen? |bigeyes


Ja hast Du:
Du darfst alle meine 2330 Postings durchlesen.....:m
|wavey:


----------



## Schuschek (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Ja hast Du:
> Du darfst alle meine 2330 Postings durchlesen.....:m
> |wavey:


 
Und was ist mit den restlichen 100?


----------



## Schuschek (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Ups.... total verlesen!


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Ja hast Du:
> Du darfst alle meine 2330 Postings durchlesen.....:m
> |wavey:


 
Solange ich nicht als Preis eine "Zander-Präparat-Messung" durchführen darf, ist mir das recht .. ...


----------



## Tommi-Engel (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



Schuschek schrieb:


> Ups.... total verlesen!


 
Nö, ich hatte mich vertan, habs aber schnell verbessert...:q


----------



## Tommi-Engel (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Solange ich nicht als Preis eine "Zander-Präparat-Messung" durchführen darf, ist mir das recht .. ...


 
Ne, mit einen Zander-Präparat kann ich ich nich dienen, ich habe nur Fotos...


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=117484


----------



## camilos (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Mein Gott, Jungs! Dieser Thread ist ja wirklich mit das armseligste, was ich in meinen wenigen Anglerjahren gelesen habe!

Einst muss man sagen, wenn der Fänger den Fisch richtig schöööööön vooooorgestreckt in die Kamera gehalten hätte, wie einige Fänger dieses und anderer Foren es zu machen pflegen (so, dass teilweise ein 30 cm Barsch Dimensionen eines 80 cm Fisches annimmt :q:q:q - extreme Vorhalting, wird das in Neudeutsch genannt), hätte er alle Zweifel im Keime ersticken lassen können.

Gut, dass er es nicht gemacht hat, so hat er einigen Menschen die Möglichkeit gegeben, sich so richtig lächerlich und armselig hier in diesem Thread zu präsentieren... #d

Danke Wolli! Wolli for President! #6

Ist der Fisch jetzt 100 cm groß oder doch "nur" 95 oder doch "nur" 80? Ich sage nur eins: WHO THE F*CKING CARES?


----------



## serge7 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



honeybee schrieb:


> Es gleicht ja schon einem Wettkampf, wenn man hier Fische reinstellt......*die meisten, die größten die schwersten* und alles Notariell beglaubigt am besten.


 
Das war unter Männern auch schon vor 300.000 Jahren so. Und wird auch in 300.000 Jahren noch so sein.

Es sei denn ihr Frauen habt uns bis dahin komplett verweichlicht und "fettisch" gemacht...:q


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=117484


 
hast jetzt wirklich geschickt gemacht


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

das wird bestimmt der längste Thread aller Zeiten :q


----------



## jerkfreak (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Na das der die "Raubfischfänge `07" oder sonstige knackt, will ich aber mal sehn! Da müssen einige hier aber noch fleisig arbeiten und in die Tasten haun...!

Wobei, zuzutraun wäre es so manchem...!


----------



## versuchsangler (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



-Andreas- schrieb:


> das wird bestimmt der längste Thread aller Zeiten :q




Ach ich denk bis zum Ende der Schonzeit ist dat Ding verschwunden(ob Laichdorsch hier drin landet bleibt abzuwarten, dauert ja nicht mehr lange bis die Zeit reif ist) und wird pünktlich mit den ersten Fangphotos von irgendjemanden wieder hochgeholt.
Bin nur mal gespannt wer das dann sein wird.


----------



## Holger (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

@ Tommi

Bei den beiden Bildern mit Zandern, die du eingestellt hast, finde ich schon das die gut zu schätzen sind.....

Den größer wirkenden hätte ich auf 85 cm geschätzt, den kleiner wirkenden auf Mitte 70 cm. Ein verschätzen von 5 cm ist ja noch Toleranz....:q

@ all

Da auch Wollbein sich hier nicht mehr gemeldet hat, kann man wohl sagen das sich ab jetzt alles hier nur noch wiederholt. Schlimmer wie bei RTL 2 hier....

Jetzt werden natürlich einige sagen, er meldet sich hier nicht mehr weil wir bösen, bösen Kritiker ihn vertrieben haben.....ich hab da meine eigene Theorie.

Wie dem auch sei, ob nun User mit oder ohne Scheuklappen vorn Augen, jeder hat seine Meinung zu dem Fang. 

Nur immer mit dem Neid-Faktor zu argumentieren ist ein bisserl armselig.....mittlerweile hat sich hier ja herauskristallisiert wer die Daten anzweifelt, und da ich die Fänge dieser Leute inkl. mir kenne, kann ich diesen Vorwurf ohne Zweifel von den Leuten und eben auch meiner Person abweisen.....

Ab und an über den Tellerrand zu schauen, nicht alles immer so zu schlucken wie es einem präsentiert wird, ist nicht gleich immer Neid, nein, manche nennen es sogar Realitätssinn. |bigeyes


----------



## bassking (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Hört´ endlich auf zu sabbeln, Jungs...wir woll´n doch Alle nur Dasselbe:






*PRÄÄÄÄÄ--PAAAAA--RAAAAAAAAAT !!!!*

Also das kann ja wohl nicht so schwer sein - son Foddo von nem notgeschlachteten Formalinmonster- odda ?

Zügig jetzt.

Bassking.


----------



## bike44rot (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



bassking schrieb:


> Hört´ endlich auf zu sabbeln, Jungs...wir woll´n doch Alle nur Dasselbe:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vielleicht ist einfach nur die Digitalkamera kaputt.

#h Thomas


----------



## Dennert (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



honeybee schrieb:


> Ich finde es beschämend, wie manche Angler hier reagieren und VERLANGEN, das Wollbein Beweise erbringen soll.
> 
> Es gleicht ja schon einem Wettkampf, wenn man hier Fische reinstellt......die meisten, die größten die schwersten und alles Notariell beglaubigt am besten.
> 
> Man kann es echt übertreiben Leute #d


 
Mich wundert, dass gerade Du dich hier mokierst.
Ich kann mich noch sehr genau an einen Thread in einem anderen Board erinnern.
Dort hatte ein Angelkumpel von mir einen unvorteilhaft fotografierten echten 80cm Zander ins Netz gestellt, dessen Längenangaben angezweifelt wurden. Du warst die Erste, die Fotos zum Größenvergleich gepostet und den Fang angezweifelt hat.
Die Sache klärte sich zum Glück schnell auf, indem jemand den entscheidenden Tip gab:
"eine Hand breit sind immer noch 10cm oder evt. etwas mehr"


na, dämmerts!?


Egal, es läuft momentan in die Richtung "Straft die Ungläubigen"
von daher hat sich das Ganze hier eh erledigt. Ich zumindest werde hier nicht den (Schein)heiligen raushängen lassen und Fakern noch huldigen.
Wenn mich jemand an meiner Haustür versucht zu betrügen, sage ich auch nicht:
Oh, er wußte bestimmt nicht, dass da im Kleingedruckten 2-Jahresabo stand, als er mich um die Unterschrift für die Zustellung des kostenlosen Magazins bat.


----------



## Veit (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



Dennert schrieb:


> Mich wundert, dass gerade Du dich hier mokierst.
> Ich kann mich noch sehr genau an einen Thread in einem anderen Board erinnern.
> Dort hatte ein Angelkumpel von mir einen unvorteilhaft fotografierten echten 80cm Zander ins Netz gestellt, dessen Längenangaben angezweifelt wurden. Du warst die Erste, die Fotos zum Größenvergleich gepostet und den Fang angezweifelt hat.
> Die Sache klärte sich zum Glück schnell auf, indem jemand den entscheidenden Tip gab:
> ...


|good:


----------



## Slotti (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

uiuiui...


ich will mal versuchen ein paar Fakten zusammenzufassen.

Kurz nachdem Luigi01 im Raubfischthread sein Monster Hecht hergezeigt hatte kam dann folgendes posting von Wollbein

	 		 			 				 					Zitat von *wollbein* 

 
_Hi !
Also...ich probier es nochmal und versuch mein Bild reinzumachen |supergri

Nochmal.....Mein nächster Zander :m Länge 1,02m, 19 Pfund 400gr. Gefangen auf neonroten GuFi 12,5 cm :vik::vik::vik:​_

ohne Bild....

irgendwie ist das Posting mitlerweile auch aus dem Raubfischthread gelöscht oder irre ich mich da?

Auf nachfragen von ein paar Boardies wo denn das Bild sei hat er dann das Bild eingestellt auf dem er dann in T-Shirt und braungebrannt einen Zander in die Kamera hält. Später gibt er dann noch folgendes zu:


wollbein schrieb:


> *Gefangen wurde er nicht 2008 das stimmt. Er wurde am 24.9.07 in der Donau gefangen um 21.00 Uhr. *



Somit hatte der Zander im 2008er Thread eigentlich schon nichts verloren..


Bei uns gibts ein Sprichwort... wer einmal lügt dem glaubt man nicht... 


Das dann jemand denkt, da will uns jemand vergackeiern ,kann ich dann doch irgendwie gut nachvollziehen..


----------



## gründler (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Ach soll jeder so wie er meint

Nur be*******n sollte eigentlich nicht sein,wenn es so sein sollte!


----------



## LocalPower (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



The_Pitbull schrieb:


> Ich sag Präparrat und Maßband und alle haben sich wieder Lieb:m



Sag mal, haben Nickname und Avatar irgendwas mit der Penetranz zu tun, mit der du hier Maßbandfotos von irgendeinem dämlichen Präparat forderst?
Selbst wenn _Wollbein_ hier so ein Foto einstellten *würde*...es gäbe die nächsten 20 Seiten in diesem Thread die dieses Foto und _Wollbein _weiterhin zerpflücken und wahrscheinlich auf dem Präparatfoto und dem Fangfoto Pixelwerte vergleichen um sich weiterhin als Pseudodetektiv den Mund zu zerreissen.

Ich versteh nicht, wie man sich an sooooo lange mit solchen Nichtigkeiten beschäftigen kann. Wenn ihr Langeweile habt, geht einfach angeln!


----------



## Toni_1962 (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Die Art, wie eine Person hier teilweise angegangen wird, ist diskussionslos unakzeptabel. 
Und die Größe des Zanders ist auch belanglos ...

aber:

Jedoch von der Sache her ist schon zu überlegen, 
ob es nicht sinnvoll ist, darauf zu achten, dass 
in einen aktuellen Fangthread von 2008 auch aktuelle Fänge eingestellt werden.

Und ob es wirklich so glücklich ist, im Januar 2008 einen Fisch als "mein nächster Zander" einzustellen, der in der Tat aber schon September 2007 also einige Monate vorher, gefangen wurde.

Diese Diskussion und Überlegung hat dann mit Neid und Missgunst nichts zu tun und auch nichts mit Kindergartenmentalität, sondern dient, um ernstgemeinte Threats zu wahren, damit diese nicht ihren Sinn und ihre Intention und damit ihre Berechtigung verlieren ! #h


----------



## Pelznase (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

peinlicher thread - kann da nur zustimmen. wenn man sich mal überlegt aus welcher ambition der thread hier gestartet wurde und warum hier auch gepostet wurde.
ist aber auch wirklich beängstigend für einen selbst, wenn andere leute glauben könnten, ein nicht 1m langer zander könnte einen meter haben.


----------



## serge7 (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



LocalPower schrieb:


> Ich versteh nicht, wie man sich an sooooo lange mit solchen Nichtigkeiten beschäftigen kann. Wenn ihr Langeweile habt, geht einfach angeln!


 
Schonzeit!:q


----------



## LocalPower (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



serge7 schrieb:


> Schonzeit!:q



Falscher Wohnsitz würd ich dann mal sagen  |muahah: 

Zudem hat so ein Ansitzangeln auf Weißfisch und Barsch bei 10 Grad und Sonnenschein doch auch was nettes |rolleyes


----------



## Ines (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



LocalPower schrieb:


> Zudem hat so ein Ansitzangeln auf Weißfisch und Barsch bei 10 Grad und Sonnenschein doch auch was nettes |rolleyes



Genau, ich würde hier jetzt bald gerne mal ein paar *nette* Kommentare zu den nächsten Barsch- und Weißfisch-Postings lesen (da es hier um Raubfisch geht, Weißfische bitte nur, wenn sie sich besonders "räuberisch" verhalten).
Es muss ja nicht immer Zander sein, der hier kommentiert wird!

Ines


----------



## LocalPower (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

War ja nur nen Vorschlag in der Schonzeit trotzdem angeln zu gehn, und sollte kein Aufruf sein hier Güsterfangfotos einzustellen. Zumindest nicht im Raubfischthread ...obwohl sone dicke Brasse regulär auf nen Spinner gehakt...hat ich auch schon mal. Zählt das?


----------



## Pikepauly (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

@Local Power
Damit machst Du den nächsten Thread auf wo einer verhauen wird.
Ganz so peinlich wirds aber wohl nicht.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Tilo (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Is ja Alles ganz lustig zu lesen.

Nur nochmal zum Vergleich, dieser hatte 80cm und ist ähnlich gehalten  







Es passiert schon mal dass Fische schlecht getroffen werden, hatte ich auch schon, aber wenn man sich in diesen Größenordnungen von ÜMeter bewegt, kann man sich nicht wirklich mehr so verschätzen. Also ob Präperat hin oder her, für mich hat der niemals nen Meter oder ÜMeter.

@Honeybee: du bist ja genau die Richtige, die sich hier zu Wort meldet


----------



## fantazia (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



Tilo schrieb:


> @Honeybee: du bist ja genau die Richtige, die sich hier zu Wort meldet


tja scheinheilige welt.ist doch meistens so.selber nicht besser  aber dann ein auf heiligen engel machen|rolleyes.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Naja, der ist schon weit vorgehalten - aber geschickt fotografiert.


----------



## Tilo (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Jo, ist nen schönes Foto geworden, aber er war ja auch nur 80 und nicht ÜMeter .

Grüße Tilo


----------



## olafson (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

hallo all, habe bis jetzt nur mitgelesen, aber nun möchte ich  da nen anderen aspekt mit einbringen. und zwar: die länge an sich ist sowieso schwer zu schätzen, mich stört nun mal dem zander seine statur. der ist mir nicht "bullig" genug für ü.1 meter zander. 
ich habe schon einige ü 80 gesehen, auch life. und die wirkten alle mehr oder weniger wie ein "bulle" bullig halt. auch wenn ich die gewichtsangabe so lese: wo bitte hat der zander bei der "figur" 10 kilo??? kann sein daß ich mich auch täusche, dann würde ich auch sagen, Wollbein belehre uns bitte besseres wenn du es kannst
mfg olafson


----------



## honeybee (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



Dennert schrieb:


> Mich wundert, dass gerade Du dich hier mokierst.
> Ich kann mich noch sehr genau an einen Thread in einem anderen Board erinnern.
> Dort hatte ein Angelkumpel von mir einen unvorteilhaft fotografierten echten 80cm Zander ins Netz gestellt, dessen Längenangaben angezweifelt wurden. *Du warst die Erste, die Fotos zum Größenvergleich gepostet und den Fang angezweifelt hat.*
> Die Sache klärte sich zum Glück schnell auf, indem jemand den entscheidenden Tip gab:
> ...



Naja ganz so wie Du es schreibst war es wohl nicht.  Solltest vielleicht nochmal nachlesen.
Ich habe nämlich den Thread rausgekramt und dieser war vom 8.12.2006. 
Das war das 1. mal, das ich mich zu so einem Thema überhaupt äußerte und ich habe mich in dem betreffenden Thread bei Tilo dort öffentlich entschuldigt.

Folgendes Zitat stammte von Veit


> .....kam ja immerhin eine Entschuldigung. Hoffe doch sehr die Sache ist damit nun erledigt.



Scheint wohl doch nicht erledigt zu sein......zumindest für Euch.|rolleyes

Für mich war das am 10.12.2006 bereits erledigt, nachdem ich mich bei Tilo entschuldigte und nun könnt Ihr euch ein neues "Opfer" zu Nachtreten suchen.


----------



## Tilo (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Entschuldigung wurde ja auch angenommen, aber besser ist dann nicht Andere hier wegen gleichen Dingen anzuprangern

Übrigens ist der Fisch von Wollbein sicher ein schönes Exemplar und verdient ein dickes Petri, und ob ich nun gaube ob er den Meter hatte oder nicht, ist doch für den eigentlichen Fänger nicht relevant, denn nur er allein weiß es genau, ich vestehe nur nicht, warum er sich jetzt ewig rechtfertigt. Ist doch egal was wir glauben, dann doch eher die Einstellung, glaubt doch was ihr wollt.

Es geht auch nicht um Neid oder Ähnliches, nur veralbern lässt sich ja auch keiner gerne. Wie auch immer, soll der Fänger sich über seinen Fang freuen, wie groß er auch immer war, auf jeden Fall ist es ein wunderschöner Zander, so oder so.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



Tilo schrieb:


> Entschuldigung wurde ja auch angenommen, aber besser ist dann nicht Andere hier wegen gleichen Dingen anzuprangern.


 
Mannomann, seid ihr verstockt! Sie hat daraus gelernt! Warum sollte das einigen hier nicht auch gelingen? Wenn keiner eine Dummheit beim Namen nennen dürfte, bloss weil er sie selbst mal gemacht hat, wären wir alle sehr schweigsam!


----------



## bassking (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Schade, dass ich den Zander von wollbein nirgendwo mehr finden kann- habe nämlich eine recht zuverlässige Methode, die tatsächliche Länge anhand des Bildes abzuschätzen- Werkzeug habe ich gerade da.

Also freundlicherweise bitte nochmals den quergehaltenen Fisch einstellen !

Bassking.


----------



## Veit (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

@ honeybee: Für uns war und ist die Sache absolut erledigt, wir waren nur sehr erstaunt über deine Äußerungen in diesem Thread, hast du doch damit unfreiwillig Erinnerungen an die Geschichte von damals hervorgerufen. Aber ich denke, das brauchen wir nun nicht weiterauszuführen.


----------



## LocalPower (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



bassking schrieb:


> Schade, dass ich den Zander von wollbein nirgendwo mehr finden kann- habe nämlich eine recht zuverlässige Methode, die tatsächliche Länge anhand des Bildes abzuschätzen- Werkzeug habe ich gerade da.
> 
> Also freundlicherweise bitte nochmals den quergehaltenen Fisch einstellen !
> 
> Bassking.



Auf die Methode bin ich ja mal gespannt, ohne weitere Informationen zu Aufnahmebedingungen (Brennweite, Blende, Abstand zum Objekt oder irgendwelche Fixpunkte anhand dessen man einen Bildmasstab berechnen könnte)
Das Bild hab ich noch, denk aber nicht das ich das wieder einstellen darf |kopfkrat


----------



## Slotti (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

is doch letztlich schnurz piep egal wie groß der Zander war, durch diverse andere falsche Angaben hat er sich doch schon selbst unglaubwürdig genug gemacht und da er wohl den endgültigen Beweis nicht erbringen kann/will sind das sowieso alles nur wieder Spekulationen die zu nichts führen.

Grüße Slotti


----------



## froggy31 (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Oh Mann Leute,
habe auf Seite 9 dieses Threads echt geenug gehabt, wie kann mann sich nur so lange über so unwichtiges Zeug auslassen.
Wenn ich Zweifel hab an einer Fangmeldung dann denke ich mir meinen Teil und spare mir das "Petri" zu posten, fertig.

Und ich frage mich nach langjähriger Boarderfahrung wirklich ob man überhaupt noch seine Fänge melden soll, weil es hier soviele Idioten gibt die immer ein Haar an der Sache finden.
|krach:

Nervig echt und jetzt streitet euch mal schön weiter....#d


----------



## Case (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



froggy31 schrieb:


> Oh Mann Leute,
> habe auf Seite 9 dieses Threads echt geenug gehabt, wie kann mann sich nur so lange über so unwichtiges Zeug auslassen.
> Wenn ich Zweifel hab an einer Fangmeldung dann denke ich mir meinen Teil und spare mir das "Petri" zu posten, fertig.
> 
> ...



Eigentlich ist der Kindergarten noch nicht mal 'nen Beitrag wert....

und ich weiß, den hier hätt' ich mir auch sparen können.

Case


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Nochmal was, und das mache ich ganz offiziell:

Laut § 4 (2) Boardregeln sind bestimmte Umgangsregeln mit Beiträgen festgelegt, die alle hier mit ihrer Teilnahme akzeptiert haben und sich außerdem dran zu halten. Da betrifft die hier von jemanden freiwillig eingestellten Beiträge, Bilder und deren Verwendung innerhalb des AB.

§ 5 (1) scheint in einigen Hirnen auch nicht angekommen zu sein - Umgangsformen der untersten Schiene.

Und: ich muß mich von einem xxxxxxxxx alias Absender wollbein nicht per mail beleidigen oder anpupen lassen. :g 
Die Entartung dieser von ihm gestarteten und zu verantworteten Geschichte ist sowieso unfassbar. 

Dann noch was interessantes, und klar zu stellen: "Zander-Ostfriese" ( Veit und ...) war wohlwollend positiv für den Z-Enthusiasmus gerade wie man es bei Holger lesen kann gemeint, für Holger, Ingo usw., das war hoffentlich 'rüber gekommen (oder nicht, dann jetzt ).

Interessant ist, daß sich wollbein davon angesprochen gefühlt hat. Ist er anonymerweise genau in der gleichen Region (?), dann wären die Beweisvorschläge von Ingo ja einfach umzusetzen gewesen. Laut Telefonbuch gibt es etliche Handvoll xxxxxxxx in der Region.


----------



## hotte50 (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

@ AngelDet

meinst Du nicht das eine öffentliche "zur Schaustellung" des Klarnamens von Wollbein ungeeignet ist.....

....um hier deinen Frust abzubauen ??? #d#d#d


----------



## Gummischuh (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Hat eigentlich schon jemand die Staatsanwaltschaft eingeschaltet ?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Ob Klarnamen weiß ich nicht, Mailname aber über Domain AB. Ich weiß nur daß das unangenehme Dimensionen annimmt und ich mich arg bremsen muß zu sagen wie ich das finde. Und das eine weitere Eskalation in der AB-Offizialisierung damit unabwendbar ist. 

Und genau wie Veit es vermutet hat und treffend beschrieben hat "der Hund offenbar zu recht getreten wurde", denn anders finde ich für das Verhalten keine Erklärung und an irgendeiner Rücksichtnahme bin ich nicht mehr interessiert. 

Ich sag jetzt lieber nicht was ich am liebsten mit so jemand täte ... :g


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



Gummischuh schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schon jemand die Staatsanwaltschaft eingeschaltet ?


Die des Boards ja. 

Im Reallife würde es eh keiner verstehen, da es nicht um Geld geht.


----------



## hotte50 (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ob Klarnamen weiß ich nicht, Mailname aber über Domain AB.



egal wie.....so etwas macht man nicht.

Das ist unterste Schublade...


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Nu reichts aber mal langsam, jetzt wirds ja nur noch persönlich.
Dass das immer sein muss....


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Wegen eines guten Hinweises nachgedacht und wieder geöffnet:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1894177&postcount=171

Sobalds hier wieder persönlich/beleidigend etc. wird, werden die entsprechenden Posts gnadenlos gelöscht. Wenn dann einer meint, über die eine oder andere Löschung hier diskutieren zu müssen: Verwarnung.

Bitte also alle Diskutanten sich an diese Spielregeln zu halten.


----------



## Breamhunter (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wegen eines guten Hinweises nachgedacht und wieder geöffnet:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1894177&postcount=171



Dann darf ich ja auch mal was sagen|supergri
Mir ist es eigentlich egal, welche Größen hier angegeben werden. Muß der Poster mit sich selbst ausmachen. Ich werde  das weder anzweifeln noch bestätigen. Ist ja nun auch mehr oder weniger Glück oder Zufall, ob nun ein 70er oder ein Meter Hecht/Zander den Köder zuerst entdeckt.  Ich persönlich freue mich über einen gejerkten 60er Hecht in unseren Sch...Vereinsgewässern mehr als einen geschleppten Meter in Irland oder einen Boddenhecht#h


----------



## frummel (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

heftig was hier so abgeht.. man man..
mir egal ob der fisch nen meter vollgemacht hat oder veit neidisch sein soll..
PETRI an alle...

und nun ab ans wasser


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Es gibt ja einige Statements, die sowas wie "Blödsinn, Egal, Kindergarten" usw. sagen. 
Ist ja auch jedens Recht auf so eine überblicksmäßige Meinung.

Man kann die Sache aber auch anders etwas mehr auf den Punkt bringen:
*Wie egal ist egal?*

Ist es gleichfalls egal, ob eine Schnur 0,20 oder 0,30 oder 0,40mm dick ist? Zeichnet es nicht gerade das Streben und die Diskussionen aus, das um Maßhaltigkeit und Objektivität gerungen wird? Macht es überhaupt noch Sinn Fischmaße anzugeben und  Größen als Erfolg zu sehen, wenn es egal ist und beliebige Etiketten dran gehängt werden können?

Wenn man die persönlichen Faktoren (die die die beteiligten Personen betreffen) mal wegläßt und womit ich alle Diskutanden :g dringend bitten möchte:

Ist es angemessen nach Exaktheit und Angemessenheit zu streben, oder ist es anders herum gar verwerflich? 

Sollen alle die Exakt-Fetischisten in Zukunft den Egal-Sagern auf ihre Fragen und Zweifel sagen: "Ist doch egal?" :m


----------



## RickyMike (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Ich finde es gut, das vom Neidveit der Thread weiter besteht.

Ändert aber nicht an der Tatsache, das der Zander 1,02 als auch 1,22 sein könnte. 

Hätte Woblein mit dem Neid gerechnet, hätte er doch 1,22 draus machen sollen, dann hätte im jeder, wenn er kleinlaut gesagt hätte "ups, hab mich verschrieben, war doch blos 1,02 lang" aber wirklich jeder, geglaubt dat dat Vieh 1,02 lang ist. 
So einfach könnte man Neider zufrieden stellen.
Schade das sich woblein nicht mehr zu Thema äussert. Obwohl, ich kann Ihn verstehen.

Gruß an alle Neider



|wavey:


----------



## Veit (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



RickyMike schrieb:


> Ich finde es gut, das vom Neidveit der Thread weiter besteht.
> 
> Ändert aber nicht an der Tatsache, das der Zander 1,02 als auch 1,22 sein könnte.
> 
> ...


Offenbar scheinst du dir meine Beiträge in diesem Thread nicht richtig durchgelesen, sonst wüsstest du, dass ich ihn nicht aus Neid eröffnet habe, sondern NUR weil mich die Unglaubwürdigkeit dieser Fangmeldung sehr gestört hat. 
Wie oft habe ich anderen Boardis, die schöne Fische gefangen haben und glaubwürige Größenangaben dazu angegeben haben, ein Petri gewünscht und mich für sie mitgefreut. Warum sollte ich nun aufeinmal neidisch auf eine Person sein, die hier zuvor ne handvoll Beiträge gepostet hat und mir zuvor völlig unbekannt war? Die Erklärung wirst du wohl schuldig bleiben, weil es keine gibt...#q


----------



## Luigi 01 (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



RickyMike schrieb:


> Ich finde es gut, das vom Neidveit der Thread weiter besteht.
> 
> Ändert aber nicht an der Tatsache, das der Zander 1,02 als auch 1,22 sein könnte.
> 
> ...


 
Wer richtig lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil! Trifft leider bei deiner Aussage zu diesen Thema nicht zu!#d

|peinlich


----------



## Veit (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

So isses Luigi! Du bist doch das beste Beispiel, dass das was RickyMike da geschrieben hat, einfach bloß großer Unsinn ist.
Dein Hecht hat meiner Meinung nach zweifellos die angebenen Maße und es ist zugleich einer der Größten, die ich bisher hier im Board (und auch überhaupt) gesehen habe. Ein klasse Fisch, zudem ich dir als Fänger auch an anderer Stelle bereits völlig neidlos gratuliert habe.


----------



## WickedWalleye (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Es ist mir egal, ob und wie oft das jetzt schon gesagt wurde.

Aber das ist niemals ein Meterzander. Das kann man drehen und wenden, wie man möchte. So ungünstig kann man garnicht fotografieren.

Wohl kann man sich darüber streiten, ob der 80 oder 90cm hat, aber einen Meter hat der einfach nicht. Ist nicht drinne. Nada. Auch nicht wenn das foto die ungünstigste Perspektive der Welt hat. Man muß meiner Meinung nach schon echt Probleme mit dem räumlichen Vorstellungsvermögen haben, wenn man es nur für möglich hält, daß der Fisch die besagte Größe haben soll. #c Das zweite Foto sagt ja wohl alles, der Fänger ist bestimmt keine 2,10m groß.

Verstehe auch nicht, warum der Fänger nicht einfach den Gegenbeweis postet, wo es doch so einfach wäre diese ganze Diskussion zu beenden. 

Muß man doch mal sagen dürfen, ohne gleich des Fischneids etc. bezichtigt zu werden. Denn darum geht es hier doch: Hat er oder hat er nicht. Ich sage definitiv NEIN und würde sogar drum wetten. Man könnte auch ne Umfrage daraus machen "Haltet ihr es für möglich, daß dieser Fisch +1m groß ist?". Ich halte es schlicht für gelogen.


----------



## Holger (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



RickyMike schrieb:


> Ich finde es gut, das vom Neidveit der Thread weiter besteht.
> 
> Ändert aber nicht an der Tatsache, das der Zander 1,02 als auch 1,22 sein könnte.
> 
> ...


 
Ja klar, 122 cm......es sieht doch unter normalen Umständen ein blinder mit Krückstock das der Zander keine 102 cm hatte, aber die Taktik von vornherein 20 cm drauf zu schlagen ist natürlich sehenswert......
Das Wort "Neidveit" klingt zugegebenermaßen lustig, da Wortspiel, es entbehrt aber jeder Grundlage. Neid war sicher nicht der Grund, warum Veit diesen Thread eröffnet hat. Und hätte er es nicht gemacht, dann hätte ich es getan. Denn so eine offensichtliche Verarsche kann man nicht tolerieren, Veit & Ich zumindest nicht.
Da wir beide das AB und deren Member schätzen, ist ein Betrug an diesen inakzeptabel. Das im Land der Duckmäuser immer die auf die Fresse kriegen, die sich trauen was zu sagen, damit muss und kann ich leben.
Aber Neid zu unterstellen ist unbegründet. Ich fange genug wunderschöne Fische, die den pauschalen 20 cm Aufschlag nicht nötig haben. Und auch Veits Angelvita spricht für sich.


----------



## Dart (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



Holger schrieb:


> Das Wort "Neidveit" klingt zugegebenermaßen lustig, da Wortspiel, es entbehrt aber jeder Grundlage. Neid war sicher nicht der Grund, warum Veit diesen Thread eröffnet hat.


Veit könnte bei den meisten seiner Fangmeldungen mit Pic noch ganz locker 10-15cm dazu mogeln, das würde ihm jeder abnehmen. Zum Glück hat er das nicht nötig#6
Wie oft werden im Jahr Meterzander gemeldet, und wie oft in einem Jahrzehnt Zander über 120cm???
Greetz Reiner


----------



## saarländer 24 (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Hallo, 
lange habe ich hin und her überlegt ob ich hier überhaupt irgendwas poste. Naja, mir drängt sich eigentlich nur die Frage auf warum muss eigentlich immer dieser "Schwanzlängenvergleich|krach:" sein??
Ein Angler ist doch nicht besser oder schlechter wenn sein Fang ´n paar cm u. kg mehr oder weniger hat. 
Wenn die Motivation zum Angeln aus Rekorddenken und Selbstdarstellung resultiert sollte man doch einfach nochmal darüber nachdenken ob man das richtige Hobby hat. 
Ich für meinen Teil schau mir sehr gerne Bilder und Berichte von Fängen an und werd das auch weiter tun. Sollte dann mal wieder einer übertreiben, sei´s an Masse oder Klasse, hake ich das für mich unter " zu kurz geraten :q" ab und gut ist.....

mfg


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

@RickyMike
Sowas von |peinlich Veit so zu bezichtigen, zumal das mehrfach klar gestellt wurde.



Holger schrieb:


> Das im Land der Duckmäuser immer die auf die Fresse kriegen, die sich trauen was zu sagen, damit muss und kann ich leben.


Haste genau erkannt! #6

Man sieht ja genau in diesem Thread, welche Leute die Gelegenheit nutzen um persönlich zu werden, "endlich mal können sie auch" usw. usw.

Ich finde dies auch persönlich interessant - aber anders, vor allem merkt man sich natürlich die Namen :g, wer gehört in welche Gruppe. #c
Die immer gleich alles auf Neid oder auf eine persönliche Retourkutsche applizieren sind leider erstaunlich häufig. 
Unfähig an der Sache sich auszulassen, Kameradschaftlich zu denken, ein Thema zu akzeptieren, sinnige kritische oder beurteilende Postings zu schreiben, Diffamieren unterlassen. Sind ja sehr unterschiedliche Beiträge, und viele sagen auch berechtigtes.
Mental krankes Deutschland, daher mental krankes Anglerdeutschland? |kopfkrat

Egal, davon lasse ich mir das Angeln nicht vermiesen, und es gibt immer noch Leute von denen man was lernen kann und wo der Informationsaustausch die Sache (=Angelthema) weiterbringt! #6 #6


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

@ RickyMike und saarländer 24,

da Veit seine Ambition zu diesem Thread schon mehrfach dargelegt hat und Ihr trotzdem
mit diesen Neid bzw Schwanzvergleichposting um die Ecke kommt zwängt sich mir der 
Verdacht auf, dass Ihr es garnicht verstehen wollt sondern durch Eure Formulierungen
etwas ganz anderes bezwecken wollt.


----------



## WickedWalleye (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



saarländer 24 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> lange habe ich hin und her überlegt ob ich hier überhaupt irgendwas poste. Naja, mir drängt sich eigentlich nur die Frage auf warum muss eigentlich immer dieser "Schwanzlängenvergleich|krach:" sein??



Tja, für manche scheint dieser Vergleich in der Tat sehr wichtig zu sein. Was man mitunter an der Tatsache feststellen kann, daß manch einer es sogar nötig hat sich bei "seiner" Länge ein paar cm dazuzudenken. #d

Mich stört das an sich überhaupt nicht. Es ist nur ziemlich peinlich für denjenigen und damit für mich höchst amüsant, wenn einige Wenige den höchst offensichtlichen "Betrug" als solchen erkennen und das auch äußern. Ich kann zumindest nichts Schlechtes daran finden. Der Poster hat sich das ja selber eingebrockt. Ich glaube kaum, daß sich von denen, die sich hier mehr oder weniger ungläubig gezeigt haben (inkl. mir) auch nur einer zu Wort gemeldet hätte, wenn für Sie die Sache nicht schon anhand der beiden Bilder ziemlich eindeutig wäre. Wenn jemand einen Fisch 5cm größer macht, dann wird kaum einer etwas sagen (können), aber bei einer derartigen Diskrepanz zwischen Bild und angeblicher Länge braucht man sich einfach nicht wundern, wenn manch einer seine Zweifel äußert. Das lässt sich imo auch nicht mehr mit Brennweite, Blende, Perspektive oder sontwas erklären. 

Und die "Ist doch ein toller Fisch, ist doch egal wie groß"-poster kann ich verstehen, möchte aber mal entgegnen, daß dem Fänger selbst die Länge ja alles andere als egal zu sein scheint, sonst müßte er ja diesbezüglich nicht beschxxxxen, oder?


----------



## saarländer 24 (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Nochmal ein kurzes Hallo, 
soweit ich das sehe habe ich meinen Kommentar zum Raubfischfängethread sehr allgemein gehalten. Sicher hab ich niemanden persönlich angegriffen oder beleidigt. Das läge mir fern. 
Trotzdem ist das so wie ich´s geschrieben habe meine Meinung. 

Kommentare sind doch dazu da seine ganz eigene Sicht durch die eines anderen zu erweitern und aus diesem vielleicht anderen Blickwinkel eine Sache zu betrachten. Darüber nach zu denken und vielleicht zu neuen Schlüssen zu kommen oder seine eigene Meinung bestärkt zu sehen.

in diesem Sinne

mfg


----------



## Tilo (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



RickyMike schrieb:


> Ich finde es gut, das vom Neidveit der Thread weiter besteht.
> 
> Ändert aber nicht an der Tatsache, das der Zander 1,02 als auch 1,22 sein könnte.
> 
> ...


 
Wie sinnlos ist denn dieser Beitrag, man wird doch wohl nochmal was schreiben/sagen dürfen wenn man sich von einem User verschaukelt fühlt, ohne gleich als Neider zu gelten. Komisch nur dass bei vielen anderen Fangmeldungen von Ausnahmefischen solche Diskussionen nicht entstehen, da hat dann auch keiner das Gefühl verschaukelt zu werden. Es scheint ja Menschen zu geben die kann man nach Belieben verarschen und merken es nicht mal. Sollte wohl mal nen 40er Zander posten und hinschreiben er war nen Meter, mal sehen wer mir das dann glaubt und mir nen dickes Petri wüscht, dann sieht man mal wen man hier so alles offensichtlich und eindeutig verschaukeln kann .

Nix für ungut, aber dieser Beitrag kann nicht ernst gemeint sein.


----------



## fireline (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Beispiel:
> Der hatte "nur" 85 cm und ist nicht weit vorgestreckt, dazu etwas von unten fotografiert mit ordentlich Tele (ich selber 1,87m):




dei buidl passt perfekt @thomas

deine 4 finger san 2,1-2,2 cm breit (gemessen bei den gelenken),der hecht is ca 18,2 cm lang,dann komm ich auf ca 83cm (2,1cm) und 87cm (2,2cm),des is wurscht wie weit du den fisch von dir weg hältst (die fingerbreite wächst mit dem fisch),des stimmt 100% mitm zander vom wollbein

mfg


----------



## Gunnar. (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

@Saarländer,


> soweit ich das sehe habe ich meinen Kommentar zum Raubfischfängethread sehr allgemein gehalten.


Aha , der Schw.anzvergleich Vorwurf ist natürlich ganz allgemein.Und ganz allgemein werden die Ersteller von Bericht und Foto so von dir lächerlich gemacht. Und überhaupt , erst mokierst du dich über diese Leute und dann am Ende deines Beitrages schreibst du das du dir gerne Fangberichte und Bilder anschaust. Ja was denn nun?


> lange habe ich hin und her überlegt ob ich hier überhaupt irgendwas poste


Anscheinend hast du nicht lange genug überlegt. Vor allem nicht "ob " sondern "was" du postets.


----------



## Dennert (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> @RickyMike
> Sowas von |peinlich Veit so zu bezichtigen, zumal das mehrfach klar gestellt wurde.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Klasse Beitrag!
Es ist wirklich erstaunlich, wie verlogen hier teilweise argumentiert wird. Die "Opfer" (das sind die Leute, die hier hinters Licht geführt werden sollten, es aber bemerkt haben), werden nun in die Täterrolle gepreßt. 

Offensichtlich nehmen es Einige hier mit der Wahrheit nicht so genau, bzw. ist allem Anschein nach dieses Wort für sie ein weit dehnbarer Begriff. Diejenigen haben sich ja jetzt geoutet, da sollte man beim nächsten Beitrag evt. doch mal überlegen, ob das, was diese Leute immer so schreiben vielleicht ab und zu mal kritisch hinterfragt werden sollte #h






Ok, also können wir uns ab jetzt schön die Taschen volllügen, ist ja nicht so schlimm!
Und wenns mal jemandem auffällt - dann ist er nur neidisch


----------



## serge7 (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



fireline schrieb:


> dei buidl passt perfekt @thomas
> 
> deine 4 finger san 2,1-2,2 cm breit (gemessen bei den gelenken),der hecht is ca 18,2 cm lang,dann komm ich auf ca 83cm (2,1cm) und 87cm (2,2cm),des is wurscht wie weit du den fisch von dir weg hältst (die fingerbreite wächst mit dem fisch),des stimmt 100% mitm zander vom wollbein
> 
> mfg


 
Dem kann man zustimmen.


----------



## bassking (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Aha- dann ist also der Zander von 102cm. zweifelsfrei als fake identifiziert- von den Experten.

Glückwunsch- wie sich das Fähnchen doch dreht...Ungewißheit gibt es wohl nicht mehr...plötzlich...alles haut auf den Verbrecher drauf- ohne 100% Gewißheit.

Nennt man wohl Vorverurteilung( hier Nachverurteilung,hehe).

Angel Det- ich wollte Dir zurückschreiben- leider macht mein Postfach "Terror".

An der Überprüfung bin ich weiterhin interessiert- kannst Du das Bild (Quergehaltener Fisch) nicht hier nocheinmal einstellen?


Wenn nicht, mail ich Dir noch meine e-mail vom Rechner meines Bruders- der (Rechner) spinnt nicht, so wie Meiner.

Tschö.

Bassking.

P.S: ICH wäre auf einen Meterzander schon neidisch- vielleicht ist man das ja umsomehr, wenn man genuge Küchenfische gefangen hat und sich an eine gewisse "durchgehende Aufmerksamkeit " gewöhnt hat....

Man kann den Leuten nur vor den Kopf gucken.

Treibt Ihr mal weiter die Sau durch´s Dorf..wenns schmeckt...


----------



## serge7 (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



bassking schrieb:


> Aha- dann ist also der Zander von 102cm. zweifelsfrei als fake identifiziert- von den Experten.


 
Das hast Du messerscharf erkannt.



bassking schrieb:


> Glückwunsch- wie sich das Fähnchen doch dreht...Ungewißheit gibt es wohl nicht mehr...plötzlich...alles haut auf den Verbrecher drauf- ohne 100% Gewißheit.
> 
> Nennt man wohl Vorverurteilung( hier Nachverurteilung,hehe).


 
Das ist Unfug.



bassking schrieb:


> P.S: ICH wäre auf einen Meterzander schon neidisch- vielleicht ist man das ja umsomehr, wenn man genuge Küchenfische gefangen hat und sich an eine gewisse "durchgehende Aufmerksamkeit " gewöhnt hat....
> 
> Man kann den Leuten nur vor den Kopf gucken.
> 
> Treibt Ihr mal weiter die Sau durch´s Dorf..wenns schmeckt...


 
Das ist noch größerer Unfug.


----------



## Dennert (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



bassking schrieb:


> Treibt Ihr mal weiter die Sau durch´s Dorf..wenns schmeckt...


 
die ist doch schon längst geschlachtet bzw. präpariert |rolleyes


----------



## bassking (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Ich hatte seinerzeit ein Bild vom Fänger und Zander in einer Zeitschrift gesehen- längs gehalten der Fisch.

Erster Gedanke: zu Klein dafür.

Unsicherheit gibt es aber trotzdem- NIEMAND kann nach wie vor die wahren Ausmaße kennen- es hat nämlich KEINER hier persönl. einen Zollstock angelegt- ODER ?

Was man sagen KANN ist, dass Zweifel an der Länge bestehen- zu dieser Fraktion gehöre ICH auch.

Was man NICHT sagen kann, ist, dass dieser Fisch ZWEIFELSFREI ein Fake ist.

Dazu fehlen die nötigen INFORMATIONEN.

Ich GLAUBE auch, dass die Länge zu großzügig bemessen ist- WEIß es aber nicht- verurteile deshalb nicht- sondern habe einfach das Abmessen des Präparates gewünscht...

Man kann nur schätzen- der Rest ist GROBER UNFUG.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Mit Photoshop könnt ihr jeden Fisch beliebig vergrößern und verkleinern - wenn schon das Vorhalten etc nicht ausreicht. Wer sich angesichts dieser 1001 Möglichkeiten noch ernsthaft aufregen will - bitte!

Ich wiederhole mich: Es muss ein Schaißgefühl sein, einen Fisch im (öffentlichen) Fangbuch stehen zu haben, den man eigentlich nicht gefangen hat. Es muss aber auch ein Schaissgefühl sein, einen Fisch in Zweifel gezogen zu haben, der tatsächlich so groß war wie angegeben. 

Ich will weder das eine noch das andere ausprobieren. Deshalb werde ich Größen- oder Gewichtsangaben nie (sag niemals nie?) anzweifeln. Allerdings würde ich einen offensichtlich gefakten Fisch einfach ignorieren. 

Davon abgesehen bleibe ich dabei - das Erlebnis macht den Fisch besonders, nicht seine Größe, nicht sein Gewicht. Über eine nicht erzählte, falsch erzählte, schlecht und schlampig erzählte Fangstory kann ich mich viel mehr aufregen als manche über diese wurstige P....länge zwischen Dichtung und Wahrheit.


----------



## J-son (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> [...]diese wurstige P....länge zwischen Dichtung und Wahrheit.



Ich bitte Dich!!
Manche unterstellen dem Fänger hier eine Differenz von 20 cm zwischen Dichtung und Wahrheit...Du musst zugeben, dass das für eine P....länge alles andere als wurstig ist!
Aber mal im Ernst: Fireline und auch andere haben hier schon den ein oder anderen Anhaltspunkt dafür gegeben, wie man die tatsächliche Länge des Fisches wenigstens annähernd nachvollziehen kann. Ich bin fast sicher, dass keiner der lautstarken Kritiker sich bis jetzt die Mühe gemacht hat, das auch mal auzuprobieren. Sonst müssten die Stimmen eigentlich leiser werden.


GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Ullov Löns (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Wie lang ist er denn annähernd?

Uli


----------



## J-son (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Wie lang ist er denn annähernd?
> 
> Uli




Wer jetzt?|muahah:


----------



## Chrizzi (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Wie lang ist er denn annähernd?
> 
> Uli



Tatütata Boardferkel 01/2008 lässt grüßen :q


----------



## Pikepauly (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Also wollt ihr das wirklich wissen?


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Mal´n Versuch.

Wie lang ist der Hecht ??


----------



## Pikepauly (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

75 cm.


----------



## J-son (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Ziemlich genau 80 cm (Tendenz steigend), ausgehend von etwa 2 cm pro Finger.

GRZ:
J@Y

Edit: hab mich sehr peinlich verrechnet, deshalb auf 80 cm geändert.


----------



## flori66 (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

85cm...


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Danke, das reicht schon. So in der Größe hätte ich ihn auch geschätzt, wäre ich nicht dabeigewesen und hätte nur dieses Bild gesehen
Hätte der Fänger dieses Foto eingestellt und dabeigeschrieben, dass der Hecht 106 cm hat, wer hätte es geglaubt ?? Wie gesagt ich war dabei und hab selbst gemessen.

Hätte er dieses Foto eingestellt, wären wohl nur die verdienten Glückwünsche gekommen. Es ist ein und derselbe Fisch, im Abstand von wenigen Sekunden in unterschiedlicher Haltung fotografiert.

Das beweist, dass ein Foto nix beweist.


----------



## Veit (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

@ Ralle: Mit dem letzten Bild haste den besten Beweis erbracht, dass wollbein uns beschwindelt.  Denn ziemlich ähnlich hält er den Zander da auch drauf und er sieht trotzdem wie ein gut 70er aus.

@ all: Aber an alle anderen die noch weiter rumdiskutieren wollen und über die Größe des Zanders diskutieren. Orientiert euch doch mal an den Tatsachen. Der Fisch, der ja angeblich an alle Angelzeitungen geschickt wurde, taucht in keiner Rekordliste der Ausgaben des vergangenen Jahres auf und das ist problemlos nachprüfbar.


----------



## serge7 (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



Veit schrieb:


> @ all: Aber an alle anderen die noch weiter rumdiskutieren wollen und über die Größe des Zanders diskutieren. Orientiert euch doch mal an den Tatsachen. Der Fisch, der ja angeblich an alle Angelzeitungen geschickt wurde, taucht in keiner Rekordliste der Ausgaben des vergangenen Jahres auf und das ist problemlos nachprüfbar.


 
Doch. In der Ausgabe 1/2008 vonn Rute&Rolle ist der drin. In der F+F, Ausgabe 10 oder 11/2007 hab ich ihn auch gesehen...


----------



## The_Pitbull (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Also doch 1,02m|bigeyes


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

@Veit

Es ging mir nicht darum, den Zander von Wollbein zu verteidigen. Ich kann nicht beurteilen wie groß dessen Fisch wirklich war. 
Ich wollte nur deutlich machen, wie gefährlich es ist, eine Längenangabe anhand eines Fotos als wahr oder unwahr einzustufen. Ich denke, dass ist gelungen. 

Ralf


----------



## Holger (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

@ Det 
Klasse Beitrag !

@ Veit
Richtig, nirgendwo taucht dieser Fisch auf. Möglicherweise, weil er noch nicht mal irgendwo offiziell gewogen wurde.


Ansonsten, an die Kritiker und Wollbein-Jünger:
Wir reden hier von einem Zander, der angebliche 102 cm hat........nun lasst euch dieses Wort "Zander" zusammen mit der Zahl "102 cm" mal durch den Kopf gehen, aber laaaaangsam....
Ein Zander von 90 cm ist ein absolut kapitaler Ausnahmefisch, ein Brocken wie ihn selbst gute & erfahrene Zanderangler an guten Gewässern ihr Leben lang vielleicht nicht fangen. Eben weil sie sehr selten sind. 
Wir reden hier jetzt über einen Zander, der nochmals rund 10 cm mehr haben soll.......ich weiß nicht wer von den ganzen Leuten hier, die keinerlei Zweifel an der Größe hegen, sich dem Zielfisch Zander intensiv verschrieben hat, aber ansonsten müssten diese Leute wissen was für ein absoluter Ausnahmefisch ein Zander ist, der die Metermarke knackt. 
Vergleichbar mit einem Hecht von + 125 cm, eben ein Fisch der wahrscheinlich nie mehr im eigenen Leben von einem selbst getoppt wird.
Wer einmal einen solchen Bullen von über 90 cm in natura gesehen hat, unabhängig ob als Fänger oder als Mitangler sollte sehr wohl wissen, welche Proportionen ein solcher Zander hat. Hier wurden bereits mehrere solcher Fische gepostet, um einen fairen Vergleich zu gewährleisten.
Unabhängig von Statur & Größe des Fängers lässt sich anhand dieser Vergleichsbilder sehr gut erkennen, das mit Wollbeins Maßen einfach was nicht stimmen kann. 
Ich würde auch nie sagen, der Fisch ist sogar unter 90 cm, weil ein Bild immer ein bisserl täuschen kann, unbestritten. Aber es kann mich nicht so täuschen, das ich diesem Zander 102 cm attestiere. 
Die hat er einfach nicht, und dafür leg ich meinen Hund ins Feuer....|rolleyes


----------



## The_Pitbull (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Ist ja gut Holger brauchst ja nicht gleich blöder Hund sagen.


----------



## serge7 (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es ging mir nicht darum, den Zander von Wollbein zu verteidigen. Ich kann nicht beurteilen wie groß dessen Fisch wirklich war.
> Ich wollte nur deutlich machen, wie gefährlich es ist, eine Längenangabe anhand eines Fotos als wahr oder unwahr einzustufen. Ich denke, dass ist gelungen.
> 
> Ralf


 
Ich kann es natürlich auch nicht 100%ig  sagen. Nach Sammlung der in der abgelaufenen Woche bis heute zusammengenommenen Indizien meine ich aber, daß die Wahrscheinlichkeit, daß dieser Zander nicht über 1m war sehr hoch ist. Ansonsten gebe ich Dir Recht was die Beurteilung anhand von Fotos anbelangt. Habe ich wesentlich weiter vorne ja auch schonmal gesagt.

In einigen Zeitschriften war der Fisch allerdings drin mit den selben Angaben, die hier im AB auch gemacht wurden. Insofern hätte dann jemand etwas Falsches attestiert (Gerätehändler und Vereinsvorstand). Was davon zu halten ist (wäre) könnte man ja auch mal diskutieren...


----------



## Holger (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Naja, Kai, du weißt was davon zu halten ist.....nämlich gar nix. Das Händler solche Betrügereien aber mitmachen, ist eher die Regel wie die Ausnahme. 
Folgende Situation: Händler A lebt von den Anglern und vor allem von den Angeltouris, die am See B angeln. Denn die kaufen ihre Köder bei ihm ein, und div. Zubehör. Nun ist See B aber recht fischleer und man hört kaum Fangmeldungen.
Die Gastangler werden weniger.....da tut so ein großer Zander als Werbung doch gut....meist findet nach solchen Fischen ein Zulauf für den Händler statt, der eingeplan ist. Die Tackledealer wollen auch Penunzen verdienen, ist eben so.


----------



## RickyMike (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

@All,
hab mal gegoogelt was man unter Neid versteht.

"Unter *Neid* versteht man das ethisch vorwerfbare, gefühlsmäßige Verübeln der Besserstellung konkreter Anderer. Ähnlich, aber ungebräuchlicher ist der Begriff *Missgunst*. Fehlt es am ethischen Vorwurf, spricht man auch von Unbehagen gegenüber Überlegenheit, die man selber gerne hätte und nicht zu erreichen vermag. Will man Neid rechtfertigen, so ist eher von einem Streben nach Gleichheit die Rede"
soviel dazu.

Bei Veit entschuldige ich mich hiermit für den "Neidveit".
Das war daneben. Sollte an der Stelle ein Wort/Buchstabenspiel sein, wie auch einer richtig erkannt hat.
Das Güßle an alle Neider nehm ich hiermit auch zurück und auch dafür ein "Entschuldigt Bitte", da ist der Gaul mit mir durch gegangen.



Grundsätzlich gehe ich aber nicht von meiner Meinung ab, wenn der Woblein sagt der Zander ist 1,02 m lang, dann glaub ich ihm das. Wenn einer das in Frage stellt, soll doch Bitte derjenige der es in Frage stellt, eindeutig beweisen das der Fisch keinen 1,02 m lang ist. 

Bei uns in Deutschland muss man nicht seine Unschuld beweisen, sondern man muss jemanden die Schuld beweisen. 

Das ist es was mich so aufregt, da kommt einer daher und bezichtig jemanden der Lüge, ohne eindeutige Beweise.

Also meine Bitte an Veit, Beweis doch Bitte eindeutig das der Zander keine 1,02 m lang ist. 

Grüßle
Mike


----------



## stefanwitteborg (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

...hier geht´s wieder schon wieder ab...
...keiner von uns wird es in irgendeine Richtung beweisen können...

...ich finde aber auch das er nicht die angegebene Größe hat...


----------



## serge7 (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



Holger schrieb:


> Naja, Kai, du weißt was davon zu halten ist.....nämlich gar nix. Das Händler solche Betrügereien aber mitmachen, ist eher die Regel wie die Ausnahme.
> Folgende Situation: Händler A lebt von den Anglern und vor allem von den Angeltouris, die am See B angeln. Denn die kaufen ihre Köder bei ihm ein, und div. Zubehör. Nun ist See B aber recht fischleer und man hört kaum Fangmeldungen.
> Die Gastangler werden weniger.....da tut so ein großer Zander als Werbung doch gut....meist findet nach solchen Fischen ein Zulauf für den Händler statt, der eingeplan ist. Die Tackledealer wollen auch Penunzen verdienen, ist eben so.


 
Beim Händler geb ich Dir recht (win/win Situation). Was ist mit dem Vereinsvorstand? Hierzu kann ich nur sagen, daß ich einen Betrug niemals attestieren würde wenn ich Vorstand wäre. Wenn ich an den Vorstand meines Vereins denke dann glaube ich, würde der das auch niemals unterschreiben. 

Traurig genug also, daß im Falle wollbein das dann wohl doch jemand gemacht haben müsste...Was sind (wären) wir tief gesunken in Deutschland...


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



RickyMike schrieb:


> @All,
> hab mal gegoogelt was man unter Neid versteht.
> 
> 
> ...


 

Respekt, das finde ich Klasse.#6


----------



## Holger (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

@ RickyMike
Respekt für die Entschuldigung, das zeugt von Größe. #6


Was das beweisen angeht, ist das natürlich schwer. Du hast Recht, Wollbein ist nicht in der Pflicht, es selber beweisen zu müssen. 
Aber wir "Anzweifler" haben nicht die Möglichkeit dazu, wie auch ? Es geht mir auch nicht darum, es anderen zu beweisen. Ich für meinen Teil bin mir zu 99,9 % sicher ob meiner eigenen Meinung. Die zwänge ich keinem auf, da ich keine Beweise dafür erbringen kann. Ich denke aber weiterhin, das jeder der schon mal einen Zander ähnlicher Größe gefangen oder live gesehen hat, selber gut einschätzen kann was von den angeblichen 102 cm zu halten ist. 
Beenden kann diese Diskussion nur Wollbein selbst, eben mit dem gemessenen Präparat. Das ist aber nur ein an ihn herangetragener Wunsch gewesen, er ist dazu ja nicht verpflichtet, und da er hier eh nicht mehr schreibt wird sich auch in der Hinsicht nix ergeben. Zumindest rechne ich da nicht mit.


@ Kai
Nein, das würde ich unserem Vorstand auch nicht zutrauen. Das würde ich aber nicht pauschal auf jeden Verein übertragen, schwarze Schafe kanns immer geben. Letztendlich weiß aber auch keiner, ob der tatsächlich neben dem Händler auch vom Vorstand vermessen und gewogen wurde.


----------



## Taxidermist (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Ich möchte noch mal allen Wahrheitsfindern hier mitteilen,das ein Präparat zur Ermittlung
der ursprünglichen Fischgröße nicht herangezogen werden kann!
Es ist durchaus möglich,mit etwas Aufwand einen Fisch in der Größenordnung von ca.
90cm um bis zu 10cm zu strecken,das Ergebnis ist zwar ein schlechtes Präparat,da 
hiebei die Proportionen verändert werden.Das ist bei Hechten wegen ihrer weicheren
Haut ganz einfach zu bewerkstelligen,aber auch beim Zander machbar.
Ich wiederhole dies hier noch einmal,da immer wieder das Argument kommt,man müsse
ja nur das Präparat vermessen,um die Wahrheit heraus zu finden!

Taxidermist


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Mir isses immer noch wurscht:

Hätte der Fänger beschissen, aus welchem Grund auch immer: traurig
Hätten die Zeugen gelogen: traurig
Wäre der Fänger zu Unrecht hier angemacht worden: traurig
Die, die sich über sowas echauffieren können/müssen: traurig

Aber immerhin Leben in der Bude ))


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mir isses immer noch wurscht:
> 
> Hätte der Fänger beschissen, aus welchem Grund auch immer: traurig
> Hätten die Zeugen gelogen: traurig
> ...


 
Thomas #h, ganz so einfach und ganz so undifferenziert darf man es aber auch nicht sehen.

Warum: (dazu ziertiere ich mich mal selbst )



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Die Art, wie eine Person hier teilweise angegangen wird, ist diskussionslos unakzeptabel.
> Und die Größe des Zanders ist auch belanglos ...
> 
> aber:
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



> Jedoch von der Sache her ist schon zu überlegen,
> ob es nicht sinnvoll ist, darauf zu achten, dass
> in einen aktuellen Fangthread von 2008 auch aktuelle Fänge eingestellt werden.


Wenn die Mods dann noch jede Fangmeldung auf Datum, Größe, Gewicht etc. kontrollieren sollen, müssten wir ein paar Leute anstellen, das Forum dann auch kostenpflichtig machen, um das dann überhaupt noch finanzieren zu können - nö, glaube nicht dass das sinnvoll und gewünscht wäre.

Zudem hat ein Forum eine "Selbstreinigungskraft" (wenngleich mir bei der Selbstreinigung zumindest teilweise ein anderre Ton angenehm wäre, siehe hier).


----------



## RickyMike (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



			
				Holger;1896552[SIZE=2 schrieb:
			
		

> Beenden kann diese Diskussion nur Wollbein selbst, eben mit dem gemessenen Präparat. Das ist aber nur ein an ihn herangetragener Wunsch gewesen, er ist dazu ja nicht verpflichtet, und da er hier eh nicht mehr schreibt wird sich auch in der Hinsicht nix ergeben. Zumindest rechne ich da nicht mit.[/size]


 
Genau das ist der Punkt, es kommt nicht darauf an ob der Zander 102 hat oder nicht, mir jedenfalls, sondern darf ich jemanden der Lüge bezichtigen ohne den Beweis anzutreten das er lügt.

Davon abgesehen was passiert wenn der Woblein das Präparat vermisst und anschließend mit Bildern einstellt. 

1. Der kann aber gut mit Photo... umgehen, schaut mal der macht aus einem 70 cm Zander einen der 102 cm hat ???

Er beweist das es stimmt, wie auch immer !

2. Okay der Zander hat die 102 cm, aber mal ehrlich woblein, wo kann man sich den Ausleihen, würde auch gern mal so einen Fake einstellen ???

Er beweist das er ihn selber gefangen hat !

3. Also gut, der Zander hat 102 cm, du hast Zeugen das du ihn gefangen hast, aber gelogen haste trotzdem, weil der wurde in 2007 gefangen !!!! 
und Ätsch jetzt haben wir doch noch recht.

Also ich verstehe Woblein vollkommen das er sich nicht mehr äussert. 
Am Rande bemerkt, ich bin kein Wobleinjünger, ich kenn den noch nicht einmal, ob er lügt oder nicht, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Was ich aber sehe ist,
es sollte sich jeder gut überlegen, wenn er einen Ausnahme Fisch hat, den hier einzustellen würde ich auf jedenfall nicht machen. 

Güßle
Mike


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Oder einfach nur "großer Zander" (respektive jede andere Fischart) hinschreiben..

Oder beim Foto gleich das Maßband mit anlegen )

Oder sich einfach nicht davon beeinflussen lassen...


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn die Mods dann noch jede Fangmeldung auf Datum, Größe, Gewicht etc. kontrollieren sollen, müssten wir ein paar Leute anstellen, das Forum dann auch kostenpflichtig machen, um das dann überhaupt noch finanzieren zu können - nö, glaube nicht dass das sinnvoll und gewünscht wäre.
> 
> Zudem hat ein Forum eine "Selbstreinigungskraft" (wenngleich mir bei der Selbstreinigung zumindest teilweise ein anderre Ton angenehm wäre, siehe hier).


 
sagte doch nicht, dass es MODS sein sollen #d ..sondern eigentlich genau das Gegenteil... 

es ist eben die Selbstreinigungskraft, die hier funktioniert, auch wenn der Ton z.T. undiskutabel war/ist ... aber auch der Ton gegenüber denen, die eben nachgewiesener Weise berechtigt (zumindest bezüglich des Zeitpunkt des "aktuellen Fangs") angezweifelt haben ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Naja, ob was berechtigt ist oder nicht, wird in solchen Diskussionen auch immer diskutabel und letztlich ungeklärt bleiben (nettes Wortspiel ))

Immer unberechtigt ist es aber in meinen Augen, wenn der Ton entgleist - da kanns dann 100 mal argumentativ richtig sein.

Auf jeden Fall bin ich froh dass wir da keine "Hitparaden" etc. führen und kontrollieren müssen ))


----------



## WickedWalleye (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



Holger schrieb:


> Ansonsten, an die Kritiker und Wollbein-Jünger:
> Wir reden hier von einem Zander, der angebliche 102 cm hat........nun lasst euch dieses Wort "Zander" zusammen mit der Zahl "102 cm" mal durch den Kopf gehen, aber laaaaangsam....
> Ein Zander von 90 cm ist ein absolut kapitaler Ausnahmefisch, ein Brocken wie ihn selbst gute & erfahrene Zanderangler an guten Gewässern ihr Leben lang vielleicht nicht fangen. Eben weil sie sehr selten sind.
> Wir reden hier jetzt über einen Zander, der nochmals rund 10 cm mehr haben soll.......ich weiß nicht wer von den ganzen Leuten hier, die keinerlei Zweifel an der Größe hegen, sich dem Zielfisch Zander intensiv verschrieben hat, aber ansonsten müssten diese Leute wissen was für ein absoluter Ausnahmefisch ein Zander ist, der die Metermarke knackt.
> ...



Klasse Posting!


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Naja, ob was berechtigt ist oder nicht, wird in solchen Diskussionen auch immer diskutabel und letztlich ungeklärt bleiben (nettes Wortspiel ))


 
Wortspiellose Antwort :

Für mich ist es *nicht diskutabel*, ob in einem Thread "aktuelle Raubfischfränge 2008" auch Fänge aus Sept. 2007 eingestellt werden und als nächster Fang ausgegeben werden.
Aber du kannst gerne über die Berechtigung des Wortes "aktuell" und "2008" philosophieren 
und wenn du mich dann diesbezüglich von "Ungeklärtheit" und "Diskutabilität" überzeugt hast,
dann hast du mich auch über die Nichtberechtigung der Threads hier im Board überzeugt


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Der Thread hat eine Berechtigung, nur der Ton mancher nicht.


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der Thread hat eine Berechtigung, nur der Ton mancher nicht.


 
Jetzt sind wir dakor ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Siehste, so einfach geht das..


----------



## Tilo (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Alles hin oder her, fest steht doch, dass der Fänger schon sehr wiedersprüchliche Aussagen zum Fang und den Umständen gemacht hat, und darunter leidet einfach seine Glaubwürdigkeit.
Und ob ihr nun irgendwelche schräg gehaltenen Finger hier ausmesst oder Ähnliches, irgendwas ist und bleibt faul an dieser Sache. Wie lang er auch immer war, ist eigentlich egal, jedoch hat in den wenigen Wortmeldungen von Wollbein seine Glaubwürdigkeit massiv gelitten.


----------



## Holger (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

@ Rickymike
Ich würde hier jederzeit schöne Fänge einstellen im AB. Ich stelle zwar längst nicht jeden Fisch ein, aber wenn es richtig Schöne sind wie der 91er Esox vom Samstag, dann wohl. 
Nur weil bei einem Foto eines Zanders, das in Verbindung mit den angegeben Daten mehr als diskussionswürdig ist, einige das auch tun, muß man es nicht gleich so verallgemeinern als würde jeder Fisch im AB schlecht gemacht.
Das Gegenteil ist der Fall, man bekommt bei schönen Fischen ein Petri von den anderen, fair und ohne Mißgunst.
Ein "Petri" hat Wollbein auch von den Leuten erhalten, die nicht an die kolportierten 102 cm glauben. Denn es war auf jeden Fall ein schöner Zander, unbestritten.


----------



## RickyMike (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



Holger schrieb:


> @ Rickymike
> Ich würde hier jederzeit schöne Fänge einstellen im AB. Ich stelle zwar längst nicht jeden Fisch ein, aber wenn es richtig Schöne sind wie der 91er Esox vom Samstag, dann wohl.


@Holger,
Um so einen geht es ja auch nicht, sondern um Ausnahme Fänge. Wenn du einen Hecht mit 145 cm einstellen würdest, ich denke dann wäre es schon ein Problem. Wäre der Zander von Woblein 98 cm, würde wahrscheinlich auch keiner was sagen.



Eine kleine Geschichte am Rand, als OT. 

Es erinnert mich an ein Königsangeln an der Biggetalsperre, vor über 30 Jahren. Neben mir hat ein Jugendlicher geangelt der relativ unerfahren war. Er hat mit Pose gefischt. Der Stopper war ungefähr bei 1,5 Meter, das Blei war auf dem Hacken drauf, irgendwie war noch eine Made dran. Ich hab mir das so angeschaut und hab versucht im die Sachen zu richten (mein Setzkescher war schon gut gefüllt und ich war mir sicher auf den 1 Platz zu landen, da kann man ja mal helfen) der Sportkamerad, wir waren gleich alt, meinte "nö las mal, mach ich beim nächsten mal rausschmeissen, jetzt ess ich erstmal was". Okay, kann mir ja egal sein. Keine 5 Minuten später geht der Schwimmer ab, Sportsmann schlägt an und läuft gleichzeitig 3 Meter nach hinten. Er hatt dann einen Karpfen von ca. 3 - 4 KG gefangen. Der, gerade der, Neuling, keine Ahnung vom angeln, Beköderung total verkehrt, einen Anschlag wo man einen Hai mit geschlitzt hätte, fängt in 1,5 Meter Tiefe einen Karpfen, Ups. Naja, ich hab halt den zweiten gemacht. 
Damals bin ich innerlich fast abgedreht, aber ich hab es als ansporn genommen und im folgendem Jahr hatte ich das doppel geschaft, König und Vereinsmeister.


Grüßle
Mike


----------



## gründler (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



Holger schrieb:


> Naja, Kai, du weißt was davon zu halten ist.....nämlich gar nix. Das Händler solche Betrügereien aber mitmachen, ist eher die Regel wie die Ausnahme.
> Folgende Situation: Händler A lebt von den Anglern und vor allem von den Angeltouris, die am See B angeln. Denn die kaufen ihre Köder bei ihm ein, und div. Zubehör. Nun ist See B aber recht fischleer und man hört kaum Fangmeldungen.
> Die Gastangler werden weniger.....da tut so ein großer Zander als Werbung doch gut....meist findet nach solchen Fischen ein Zulauf für den Händler statt, der eingeplan ist. Die Tackledealer wollen auch Penunzen verdienen, ist eben so.


 

hi
Betreibt hier ein Angelladen schon seid 3 Jahren,in einer großen Angelzeitschrift gibt es die Rubriken=Länder was beist wo,da stehen dann Fangberichte vom jeweiligen Gewässer wo der Händler Gastkarten für verkauft +3€ Schreib-bearbeitungsgebühr.
So steht dauernd drin wie toll es doch beißt und was für große Stückzahlen gefangen werden.Ihm rennen sie die Bude ein wegen Gastkarten und Material,und die Zeitschrift macht auch noch mit,obwohl schon mehrere Beschwerden der Redaktion gemeldet wurden.Aber so ist das halt,Geld regiert die Welt!
Ach ja und beißen so wie es da steht,wenn das man so wäre! 
lg


----------



## Holger (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

@ RickyMike
Klar ist ein 91er Esox kein Ausnahmefisch, aber auch kein Alltäglicher. Was ich aber mit meinem Posting generell meinte ist lediglich, das es im AB keineswegs von Neidern und Schlechtmachern wimmelt, sie sind klar in der Unterzahl. Und das tolle Fische hier entsprechend gewürdigt werden habe ich schon oft genug erlebt. Eigentlich immer......jeder kann hier seinen Fang posten, ob Zander von 40 cm oder 100 cm. Nur sollten die angegeben Maße auch zum Fisch passen, sonst ruft es eben auch Kritiker auf den Plan. Und das zu Recht, denn niemand lässt sich gern ver...en.

Zu deiner Story:
Nett zu lesen, finde allerdings nicht das sie zum Thema passt.


@ Gründler
Ja, diese "was beißt wo" in der Angelwoche, die mal ein Freund von mir die BILD der Angler getauft hat......
Diese Fangmeldungen sind sowas von aktuell......da lach ich immer herzlich drüber......und das was du hier beschreibst, verwundert mich nun gar nicht. Ein Händler sieht letztendlich auch nur seinen Gewinn, und der muß stimmen.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



RickyMike schrieb:


> @Holger,
> Um so einen geht es ja auch nicht, sondern um Ausnahme Fänge. Wenn du einen Hecht mit 145 cm einstellen würdest, ich denke dann wäre es schon ein Problem. Wäre der Zander von Woblein 98 cm, würde wahrscheinlich auch keiner was sagen.



Verstehe ich nicht. Bei 98cm hätte ich genauso gesagt das der Fisch kleiner ist...

Luigi ist der aktuelle Beweis das hier kein Neid auf den herausragenden Fang herscht. Dem haben wir alle gratuliert, weil es einfach ein geiler Fisch ist. Vermutlich werde ich nie so einen Kapitalen fangen, aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt... Und ich gönne es ihm! Auch wenn ich nicht nachweisen kann wie groß der Hecht ist, ich glaube es, weil alles schlüssig und glaubwürdig ist! Nur wenn er jetzt 1,80 dran geschrieben hätte, dann hätte ich auch bei diesem Fisch gestutzt...





RickyMike schrieb:


> Eine kleine Geschichte am Rand, als OT.
> 
> Es erinnert mich an ein Königsangeln an der Biggetalsperre, vor über 30 Jahren. Neben mir hat ein Jugendlicher geangelt der relativ unerfahren war. Er hat mit Pose gefischt. Der Stopper war ungefähr bei 1,5 Meter, das Blei war auf dem Hacken drauf, irgendwie war noch eine Made dran. Ich hab mir das so angeschaut und hab versucht im die Sachen zu richten (mein Setzkescher war schon gut gefüllt und ich war mir sicher auf den 1 Platz zu landen, da kann man ja mal helfen) der Sportkamerad, wir waren gleich alt, meinte "nö las mal, mach ich beim nächsten mal rausschmeissen, jetzt ess ich erstmal was". Okay, kann mir ja egal sein. Keine 5 Minuten später geht der Schwimmer ab, Sportsmann schlägt an und läuft gleichzeitig 3 Meter nach hinten. Er hatt dann einen Karpfen von ca. 3 - 4 KG gefangen. Der, gerade der, Neuling, keine Ahnung vom angeln, Beköderung total verkehrt, einen Anschlag wo man einen Hai mit geschlitzt hätte, fängt in 1,5 Meter Tiefe einen Karpfen, Ups. Naja, ich hab halt den zweiten gemacht.
> Damals bin ich innerlich fast abgedreht, aber ich hab es als ansporn genommen und im folgendem Jahr hatte ich das doppel geschaft, König und Vereinsmeister.



Ok, und wenn Du jetzt den Fang gesehen hättest, fest überzeugt bist das der Karpfen etwa 3-4kg hat und am Schluß nach dem - nicht öffentlichen - wiegen plötzlich 8kg da stehen und Du 6kg hast, dann bleibst Du ruhig, weil man kann das ja nicht so genau abschätzen und Du glaubst prinzipiell erst mal alles, warum sollte auch jemand die Unwahrheit sagen? |kopfkrat

Is klar... #d

Ende vom lied für mich: Toller Fisch, dieser Zander, aber kein 1,02m-Monster

Der Hecht ist ein Monster! Da glaube ich die Daten sofort, scheint mir schlüssig!

Aber dennoch: Petri an beide, tolle Fische! Es geht nicht immer drum den größten zu haben, die Fänge sind beide super! Aber es wäre eben schön wenn man nicht versucht sie noch weiter zu schönigen, wie es eben meiner Meinung nach bei einem der Beiden passiert ist. Und das war wohl nicht Luigi! :m


----------



## Mogway96 (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Schön, dass der Umgangston wieder freundlich wird ... liegt bei einigen vielleicht an der beginnenden Schonzeit#6

Und auch, wenn es vom Thema ein wenig abweicht: Ich find es blöd, dass sich hier 'Kollegen' ein Copyright in die Unterschrift bauen (obwohl es kein (c) in Deutschland gibt) und dann so feist sind und Fotos von anderen Boardies verändern .... vielleicht sollte man das als Mod auch im Auge haben, obwohl sie schon genug zu tun haben, keine Frage!!!


----------



## RickyMike (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



Holger schrieb:


> Was ich aber mit meinem Posting generell meinte ist lediglich, das es im AB keineswegs von Neidern und Schlechtmachern wimmelt, sie sind klar in der Unterzahl.
> 
> Dem kann ich nur zu 100% zu stimmen, und das ist gut so !!!
> 
> ...


----------



## olafson (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Aber dennoch: Petri an beide, tolle Fische! Es geht nicht immer drum den größten zu haben, die Fänge sind beide super! Aber es wäre eben schön wenn man nicht versucht sie noch weiter zu schönigen, wie es eben meiner Meinung nach bei einem der Beiden passiert ist. Und das war wohl nicht Luigi! :m[/quote]


noch nicht mal das, 
das ganze hat mitm neid aber gar und gar nichts zu tun.
man soll die anderen nicht für doofer halten als sie sind, basta!!!
mfg olafson

übrigens sag ich es meinem chef auch, warum dann nicht hier?


----------



## RickyMike (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Verstehe ich nicht. Bei 98cm hätte ich genauso gesagt das der Fisch kleiner ist...
> 
> Was ich nicht wirklich glauben kann, wenn der Veit das gesagt hätte, würde ich ihm das glauben. Er hat den Fred eröffnet, nicht du. Merk gerade das ich mir an dieser stelle untreu werde. Ich möchte dich nicht der Lüge bezichtigen sondern ich denke einen Fred zu eröffnen ist was anders als zu Hause vor dem Computer zu sagen "Nee der ist kleiner". Also das du die 102 cm nicht glaubst, das nehme ich Dir natürlich ab.
> 
> ...


 
Grüßle
Mike


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



Mogway96 schrieb:


> Und auch, wenn es vom Thema ein wenig abweicht: Ich find es blöd, dass sich hier 'Kollegen' ein Copyright in die Unterschrift bauen (obwohl es kein (c) in Deutschland gibt) und dann so feist sind und Fotos von anderen Boardies verändern .... vielleicht sollte man das als Mod auch im Auge haben, obwohl sie schon genug zu tun haben, keine Frage!!!


Sag mal kannst Du lesen oder nur schreiben?
So langsam frag ich mich ja was da für ein Sieb wirksam ist, man kann anscheinend so ausführlich schreiben wie man will, reicht nicht. #q
Lese bitte erstmal die Boardregeln, notfalls ganz langsam, mehrmals oder lasse sie Dir erklären, notfalls mal beim Mod nachfragen, usw.

Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen AB, innerhalb AB und sozusagen intern *und* dem extern, das ist der Rest der Welt. Innerhalb AB sind Sachen erlaubt, die mit dem Rest der Welt problematisch ist. Nichts desto trotz gibt es beides sowie verschiedene Interaktionen.


----------



## Mogway96 (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Lese bitte erstmal die Boardregeln, notfalls ganz langsam, mehrmals oder lasse sie Dir erklären, notfalls mal beim Mod nachfragen, usw.
> 
> Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen AB, innerhalb AB und sozusagen intern *und* dem extern, das ist der Rest der Welt. Innerhalb AB sind Sachen erlaubt, die mit dem Rest der Welt problematisch ist. Nichts desto trotz gibt es beides sowie verschiedene Interaktionen.



Ich hab sie mir vorlesen lassen *prust ... und bevor es ganz OffTopic wird, lass ich es lieber ... verstehen würdest Du es eh nicht!! Schließlich ging es hier schlicht u. ergreifend auch um Benimm .... aber lassen wir das lieber .... #d

Nur noch soviel - einmal muss ich noch ändern:

Der 'Größenvergleich' durch die Veränderung der Bilder mag ja einen gut gemeinten Ursprung gehabt haben ... obwohl man dazu die Kameradaten wie Blende, Brennweite u. vor allen Dingen Kamera kennen müsste - wie schon einmal erwähnt - und diese Kenntnis war wohl nicht vorhanden. Über die Umsetzung lässt sich wiederum auch streiten - ich persönlich fand sie grottenschlecht, selbst auf die Schnelle. Und Anglerboard intern oder extern - es gibt hier in Deutschland ein Urheberrecht, kein Copyright - und das solltest Du Dir evtl. mal vorlesen lassen (meinetwegen langsam oder schnell) - demnach darfst Du ohne Genehmigung des Rechteinhabers keine Veränderungen am Foto vornehmen - das ist Fakt!! Falls Du noch Fragen hast, bitte per PN!!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



Mogway96 schrieb:


> Und Anglerboard intern oder extern


Genau das ist eben nicht egal, weil die ganzen Sachen um Verwertung etc. nicht greifen.


----------



## Veit (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

@ RickyMike: Entschuldigung ist angenommen.

@ all: Ich denke wir können noch ewig weiterdiskutieren und spekulieren. Selbstverständlich kann keiner außer dem Fänger selbst einen Beweis erbringen, wie groß der Zander nun wirklich war.
Ich werde mich auch hüten, klipp und klar zu sagen, er hat bei den Größenangaben defintiv gelogen, bin mir aber ziemlich sicher, was ja viele erfahrene Angler hier offenbar ähnlich sehen. Die Diskrepanz zwischen Größenangaben und Bildern war aus meiner Sicht so extrem, dass ich diesen Thread eröffnet habe um eben dies auch mit den anderen Boardis zu diskutieren.

Aber das habe ich nun oft genug gesagt, ich denke wir drehen uns mittlerweile im Kreis und ich hoffe, dass nun allmählich wieder Ruhe einkehrt.


----------



## Ullov Löns (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Wieso Ruhe? Ist doch ein toller Thread, der dem Board insgesamt viel gebracht hat. Hier kann man doch noch viele Fotos und Fänge ausführlich diskutieren. Vielleicht ist ja demnächst auch mal einer von deinen dabei.

Uli


----------



## Veit (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist ja demnächst auch mal einer von deinen dabei.



Das bezweifle ich!:g


----------



## stefanwitteborg (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

@holger...ich glaub wir stellen nach dem Wochenende hier mal nen 150cm Hecht und nen 75ziger Barsch rein...
...kann schön langweilig hier geworden...|bla:


----------



## Holger (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> @holger...ich glaub wir stellen nach dem Wochenende hier mal nen 150cm Hecht und nen 75ziger Barsch rein...
> ...kann schön langweilig hier geworden...|bla:


 

Der 105 cm Zander auf deinem Avatar war aber auch schon sehr gut...kaum zu toppen.  #6 :vik:


----------



## HEWAZA (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



Holger schrieb:


> Der 105 cm Zander auf deinem Avatar war aber auch schon sehr gut...kaum zu toppen. #6 :vik:


 
Kann garnicht sein #q hat höchstens 104cm kann man ja an den Fingern kennen.|supergri|supergri|supergri

Sorry musste sein...

Gruß
HEWAZA


----------



## Wasserpatscher (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Ich werde ab jetzt jedenfalls immer etwa 30% aufschlagen auf meine Angaben - wenn ich meine Finger mit diversen Anglerwurstfingern vergleiche...


----------



## Holger (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

 





Easy_1978 schrieb:


> So, ich bin nun wieder zurück von der Insel Rügen.
> Gleich am 01.01.2008 wollte ich es wissen, doch nach 2 1/2 Stunden bei rauher See musste ich ohne einen einzigen Kontakt und ziemlich durchgeroren aufgeben.
> Am 09.01.2008 dann der nächste Versuch. Zusammen mit meinem Schwiegervater und einem Freund machten wir uns los um Hechte zu fangen. Die erste Stunde war ziemlich frustrierend, es war zwar ein herlicher Tag, doch es gab keinen Biss. Also erstmal Frühstückspause und dann ging es weiter. Dann knallte es auf einmal permanent.
> Da ich jedoch einiges von Euch gelernt habe , verzichtete ich darauf, meine Fische gaffen zu lassen und versuchte meine Landehilfe oder Handlandungen. Die ersten zwei habe ich so auch wieder verloren, ohne Sie im Boot zu haben. die anderen vier konnte ich landen und zum Ärger meiner Mitstreiter wieder behutsam in die Freiheit entlassen. Es lagen abschließend trotzdem sehs Hechte im Boot, von 85 cm bis 1,15 m alles dabei. Ich konnte meinen Schwiegervater zwar noch überreden, einen kleinen 64 wieder in die Freiheit zu entlassen, da ich diesen entgegen seinem Willen mit der HAnd gelandet hatte, aber alle anderen wurden gegafft und da macht das releasen dann nicht mehr all zu viel Sinn.
> ...


 


Seit wann ist es denn unüblich auf Rügen, große Hechte zu releasen ? DAS wäre mir persönlich jetzt neu ? #c
Und seit wann gafft man Fische, die soviel wiegen das man sie getrost einarmig heben kann ? #t


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



Holger schrieb:


> Und seit wann gafft man Fische, die soviel wiegen das man sie getrost einarmig heben kann ? #t


Mal zur Erinnerung @all: 
Hechte kann man sehr gut durch den Unterkieferbogen = die dünne Unterhaut gaffen und dann sehr wohl wieder gut zurücksetzen.


----------



## Holger (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Det, klar das Gaffen funzt auch, ohne dann die Fische wie in diesem Fall abschlagen zu müssen. 
Aber am schonendsten für die Fische ist nun mal die Handlandung, oder eben ein Kescher (am Besten mit gummiertem Netz). 

Spielt aber nur eine Rolle, wenn man auch beabsichtigt die Hechte zu releasen.|rolleyes


----------



## Ullov Löns (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



Veit schrieb:


> Das bezweifle ich!:g


 
Das freut mich sehr, dann wird es ja anders als im letzten Jahr. Da war ja durchaus der eine oder andere kommentarbedürftige Post dabei, der hier prima reingepasst hätte

Na dann schauen wir mal...


Uli


----------



## Veit (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Ach sundvogel, für deine ironische teils auch zynische Ader bist da ja nun mittlerweile bekannt, aber glücklicherweise stehst du damit öfters mal allein da. #6
Und keine Sorge, sollte es tatsächlich mal eine Fangmeldung meinerseits geben, die jemand für kommentarwürdig hält, werde ich ganz schnell ausreichend Leute mobilisieren, die den Kritikern, den Wind aus den Segeln nehmen.:q

Nun solls aber gut sein und ich beende hiermit den Dialog von dir.


----------



## Ullov Löns (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Das war weder ironisch noch zynisch. Wenn es dich jetzt so getroffen hat, dass du persönlich werden musst, dann ist das wohl weniger ein Problem von mir.

Uli


----------



## Pikepauly (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

@Veit

Was soll das jetzt bedeuten, daß Du Leute mobilisieren kannst?
Willst Du Leute mit zum Angeln nehmen die hier bezeugen sollen, daß Du an einem Abend 3 50 cm Zander fängst??

Das glauben wir Dir auch so.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Veit (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

@ Pikepauly: Nein, es geht um jene Leute, die irgendwie immer das berühmte Haar in der Suppe finden oder es zur Not reinwerfen. Denen kann man halt meistens allein garnicht, ihre Grenzen aufzeigen.


----------



## Pikepauly (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

@Veit

Schon klar!
Den Sundvogel solltest Du da aber vieleicht nicht unbedingt dazuzählen.


Wenn Du hier ein kritisches Auge, auf z. Bsp. Woolbeins "Megazander" hast, solltest Du das anderen auch zugestehen.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Den Sundvogel solltest Du da aber vieleicht nicht unbedingt dazuzählen.


Die "Fangdömanen" sind doch eigentlich klar getrennt, da kann es gar keine Mißverständnisse geben! :m

habt euch lieber lieb und lernt was voneinander, gibt immer noch genug. #g |smlove2:
Uli ist ja auch mal so blöde wegen Verwechselung der Rutenhandteillänge zum 90er Fisch angemacht worden, manche sich das einfach nicht vorstellen konnten oder wollten, das war richtig saublöd. |rolleyes

Und wer wirklich mal zweifelsfrei einen Rekordfang bildlich dokumentieren will, der sollte wirklich zum Zollstock-Bild (o.ä.) greifen, das gibt einfach die entspanntere Situation hinterher.


----------



## Veit (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

@ Pikepauly: Das war völlig allgemein und wertfrei gemeint.:q 
@ AngelDet: Ich muss zugeben, du hast wie so oft recht!


----------



## Ullov Löns (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Uli ist ja auch mal so blöde wegen Verwechselung der Rutenhandteillänge zum 90er Fisch angemacht worden, manche sich das einfach nicht vorstellen konnten oder wollten, das war richtig saublöd. |rolleyes
> 
> Und wer wirklich mal zweifelsfrei einen Rekordfang bildlich dokumentieren will, der sollte wirklich zum Zollstock-Bild (o.ä.) greifen, das gibt einfach die entspanntere Situation hinterher.


 
Det, die Trutte hatte keine 90, schön wärs, sondern "nur" 70. Die 90er ist erst im März dran.:vik:

Schön das du im LMF angekommen bist. Du bist in letzter Zeit so beängstigend moderat.:k

Uli


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Du bist in letzter Zeit so beängstigend moderat.:k


Ich muß meine Kräfte einteilen   - und dabei so viel vor.

In der Frage der optimalen Forellenspinnrute kann sowieso nur sinnige Maßstäbe und ein Praxisvergleich was bringen,
dazu sind letztlich die Unterschiede gar nicht mehr so riesig und diskutiert wurde genug.


----------



## Pikepauly (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Ihr seid ja süss!

Ich glaub es nicht: Stella Uli und Red Arc Det in inniger Umarmung.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Als wenn Du nicht schon genug Jokes in den letzten 24h  geschossen hättest .... |splat2:


----------



## Pikepauly (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Ist doch gut!
Diese Stressphase hat mir gar nicht gefallen.


----------



## Peter K. (9. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zu den Zandern.

Der dicke Zander ist total voll mit Laich, ich hoffe der durfte wieder schwimmen?


----------



## serge7 (9. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Peter K. schrieb:


> Der dicke Zander ist total voll mit Laich, ich hoffe der durfte wieder schwimmen?


 
Ich hoffe nicht, der blutet doch schon aus den Kiemen...


----------



## Peter K. (10. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Serge

Ja das stimmt, wenn der schon blutet ist es fast zu spät, kommt natürlich drauf an wo die Wunde ist.

Aber Fakt ist, dass der voll mit Laich ist.


----------



## SebastianHH (10. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



paul188 schrieb:


> Nach dem Erfolg von gestern , bin ich heute früh noch mal am Wasser gewesen.Der zweite Wurf brachte auch gleich einen 52cm Zander. Keine 20 min. später wieder Biss und diesesmal konnte ich dann einen sehr schönen und fetten Zander landen:k. Danach fing ich noch einen ca.35er Zanderchen und bekam noch einen Fehlbiss und das wars. Die 2.5 Stunden heute , haben sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt.
> 
> Gruß Paul.


 
Hoffe der Zander hat seine Freiheit zurückbekommen?
Der Hat viele Nackommen im Bauch.


----------



## schakal1182 (10. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Könnt ihr damit vielleicht mal aufhören?
Das ist nicht Sinn und Zweck dieses Threads...


----------



## Peter K. (10. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Das hat mehr Sinn als dein sinnloser Post..


----------



## crocodile (10. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ sebastianHH

wie erkennst Du, dass es ein rogner ist? 

nur ne frage, den sinn des releasens kenne ich und bin auch einer, der lieber was zurücksetzt...


----------



## Schuschek (10. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Jungs zu den Fängen!

Kann Interessant werden, ich hole mal Bier und Chips


----------



## schakal1182 (10. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Dankeschön, Tommi.

dacht ich bin der einzige den das stört.

andererseits wird das doch gleich eh alles gelöscht. :m

Nur könnte man den Mods auch die Arbeit ersparen.

(sorry Ralle dass ich jetzt nochmal offtopic geschrieben habe... #t)


----------



## serge7 (10. März 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Dann wollen wir diesen Trööt mal wieder ein bisschen aufwärmen...

Aktueller Diskussionsstand aus dem Trööt "aktuelle Raubfischfänge": Sinn und Unsinn von Fangen und Zurücksetzen laichreifer Fische bzw. augenscheinlich verletzter Fische.

Bitte um Beiträge.#h


----------



## serge7 (10. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Yo...die Diskussion klinken wir hier mal aus.

Da gehts weiter:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1969779#post1969779

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Henryhst (10. März 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Bei uns haben die Hechte manchmal schon ende Oktober leichansetze, darum habe ich keine probleme mit Ihn mitzunehmen anfang Februar sieht das schon anders bei mir aus wen es geht kommt er zurück auser er blutet oder zeigt verletzungen.

Lg Henryhst


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. März 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Die Sache ist doch an sich einfach und logisch:

Laichreife weitgehend unverletzte lebensfähige Fische setzt man zurück, alleine schon im Interesse der Vermehrung, aber auch der starken Qualitätsbeeinträchtigung durch die Laichanstrengungen und freut sich auf den reichen Nachwuchs im nächsten Jahren.

Einen schwer verletzten Fisch wieder zurückzusetzen ist unwaidmännisch und pfui |gr:, ganz egal wann und welcher Fisch, ob Laich oder Schonzeit. 
Ein schwere Verletzung ist z.B. das Aufreißen der Kiemen mit starker Blutung, oder das Wegreißen eines Auges oder dergleichen - das kann leider manchmal passieren. #c

Der Fisch sollte sofort getötet werden. Bei uns steht es so glücklicherweise auch in der Gewässerordnung, und das ist höchst sinnvoll. 
Dem unglücklichen Fänger wird das auf seine Fangkarte+quote angezählt, aber untermaßige tauchen außerdem noch in der nächsten Fangstatistik auf  |rotwerden und jeder fragt: wer wars? #y


----------



## Ullov Löns (10. März 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Die Sache ist doch an sich einfach und logisch:


 
Stimmt, es ist ganz einfach. In der Schonzeit werden die Fische geschont und außerhalb der Schonzeit dürfen sie beangelt und entnommen werden. 

Hier wird immer so getan, als ob sich ein Fisch der im August gefangen wird sich nicht fortpflanzen könnte. 

Wenn ein außerhalb der Schonzeit gefangener Fisch fit und überlebensfähig ist, dann soll man ihn, wenn es sinnvoll ist releasen, wenn nicht dann eben nicht. Ist er verletzt, dann entnimmt ihn der verantwortungsvolle Angler selbstverständlich.

Kann man das diskutieren???


----------



## Pikepauly (10. März 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Hi!

Viele Gewässerordnungen setzten dem leider ein P vor.
In meinem Verein leider auch.
Ansonsten sehe ich das so wie Det, darf mich damit in meinem Verein aber nicht erwischen lassen.


----------



## serge7 (11. März 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Wie sieht es mit der Fragestellung aus jetzt überhaupt noch auf Zander zu angeln, die augenscheinlich dem Höhepunkt ihres Laichgeschäftes entgegen gehen? (sicherlich auch von Gewässer zu Gewässer unterschiedlich)

Selbst wenn keine offizielle Schonzeit ist so haben sich doch die klimatischen Bedingungen in den letzten Jahren dahingehend verändert, daß der Zander tendenziell früher ablaicht. Wäre es nicht sinnvoll, das Beangeln dieses Fisches dann einzustellen anstatt laichreife Fische mit Gummis zu beharken?


----------



## duck_68 (11. März 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



serge7 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit der Fragestellung aus jetzt überhaupt noch auf Zander zu angeln, die augenscheinlich dem Höhepunkt ihres Laichgeschäftes entgegen gehen? (sicherlich auch von Gewässer zu Gewässer unterschiedlich)
> 
> Selbst wenn keine offizielle Schonzeit ist so haben sich doch die klimatischen Bedingungen in den letzten Jahren dahingehend verändert, daß der Zander tendenziell früher ablaicht. Wäre es nicht sinnvoll, das Beangeln dieses Fisches dann einzustellen anstatt laichreife Fische mit Gummis zu beharken?



Freiwillig werden dies vermutlich nur einige weinige verantwortungsbewußte Fischer tun - leider gibt es zuviele fischgeile "Raubangler" ......

Ich hätte da z.B. überhaupt kein Problem damit, aber bei uns stellt sich diese Frage nicht, da Kunstköder bei uns bis Anfang Juni sowieso nicht erlaubt sind!


----------



## paul188 (11. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



serge7 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nicht, der blutet doch schon aus den Kiemen...


 
Woran erkennst du denn das der Zander aus den Kiemen blutet?

Ich kann dir versichern , das Blut auf dem Zander stammt aus einer Wunde an meinem Mittelfinger , die ich mir bei der Handlandung zugezogen habe. Und auch dieser Fisch schwimmt wieder genauso wie die anderen die ich an diesen Tagen gefangen habe!

Gruß Paul.


----------



## Holger (11. März 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Ich finde diese Diskussion etwas schade und vor allen Dingen auch recht unsinnig.
Zu aller erst mal glaube ich Paul, das dieses Blut was auf dem Fisch ist von ihm selber stammt. Ist mir selber im Dezember mit einem 91er Hecht passiert.....da ist auch relativ viel Blut auf dem Fisch, welches ausschließlich von mir stammt, da der Jighaken ganz vorne hing und sich sogar im Kescher löste......beim Kiemengriff dann durfte ich bluten.
http://www.bvo-emden.de/bvo_site/pages/admin/bfaenge/122Hecht_Flick_web.jpeg
 

Was die Schonzeiten betrifft: Sie sind so wie sie sind, und niemand kann einem Angler einen Strick draus drehen, wenn er dann angeln geht, ob nun März oder Mai. Bei uns z.B. Serge, sind die Schonzeiten vom 01.02. bis 30.04. Da haben die Zander noch nicht alle abgelaicht, sondern sind vielerorts noch damit beschäftigt, so die Erfahrungen der letzten Jahre. Welche Angler kümmert es denn hier ? Die Winter sind zwar milder geworden, aber ich kann dir versichern das erst ab Ende Mai die Zander so richtig in Fahrt kommen, wenn sie wieder richtig hungrig & aktiv sind. Diese extreme Phase kann sogar in den Juni fallen, wie z.B. 2007. 
Dann dürftest du erst ab Mitte / Ende Mai deine GuFi-Rute auspacken, und ich glaube nicht das du solange warten wirst ? Das mache ich auch nicht, aber wir beide entnehmen ja auch nur selten. Und so handhabt es Paul auch. Und wenn er sagt, das er den Fisch released hat, dann glaube ich ihm das. Und wenn er ihn mitgenommen hat ists auch okay, denn ein im Oktober verstorbener Zander wird im Mai nicht ablaichen, genauso wenig wie ein im März getöteter.


----------



## serge7 (11. März 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



Holger schrieb:


> Was die Schonzeiten betrifft: Sie sind so wie sie sind, und niemand kann einem Angler einen Strick draus drehen, wenn er dann angeln geht, ob nun März oder Mai. Bei uns z.B. Serge, sind die Schonzeiten vom 01.02. bis 30.04. Da haben die Zander noch nicht alle abgelaicht, sondern sind vielerorts noch damit beschäftigt, so die Erfahrungen der letzten Jahre. Welche Angler kümmert es denn hier ? Die Winter sind zwar milder geworden, aber ich kann dir versichern das erst ab Ende Mai die Zander so richtig in Fahrt kommen, wenn sie wieder richtig hungrig & aktiv sind. Diese extreme Phase kann sogar in den Juni fallen, wie z.B. 2007.
> Dann dürftest du erst ab Mitte / Ende Mai deine GuFi-Rute auspacken, und ich glaube nicht das du solange warten wirst ? Das mache ich auch nicht, aber wir beide entnehmen ja auch nur selten. Und so handhabt es Paul auch. Und wenn er sagt, das er den Fisch released hat, dann glaube ich ihm das. Und wenn er ihn mitgenommen hat ists auch okay, denn ein im Oktober verstorbener Zander wird im Mai nicht ablaichen, genauso wenig wie ein im März getöteter.


 
Daß die Zander größtenteils erst im Mai/Juni ablaichen glaube ich persönlich eher nicht. Ich habe auch in 2007 zu dieser Zeit keine "laichvollen" Fische gefangen. Dann schon eher im Oktober (die Diskussion/Fragestellung hatten wir ja schonmal). P.S.: In der Tat habe ich in 2007 erst Ende Mai die ersten Würfe mit der Gufi-Rute gemacht.

Was die Aussage zu den offiziellen Schonzeiten angeht gebe ich Dir recht: Man kann niemandem einen Strick daraus drehen wenn er dann angeln geht. Aber vielleicht sollte man dann mal vereinsseitig über neue Schonzeiten nachdenken?

Was mich blos immer extrem stört ist die Tatsache, daß viele Angler in den unterschiedlichsten Boards stolz Fische in die Kamera halten, die augenscheinlich voll mit Laich sind. Das hat mich auch schon immer in den diversen Angelzeitschriften gestört, wo die fetten Laichdorsche in die Linsen gehalten wurden. Ich finde diese Entwicklung persönlich etwas bedenklich...

@Paul
Daß das Blut nicht vom Fisch stammt glaube ich wenn Du das sagst.

Wann hat der Zander offiziell Schonzeit im Rhein? Darf dann noch mit Kunstködern geangelt werden?

Zum Lachen finde ich immer diese Regelungen wonach Zander und Hecht unterschiedliche Schonzeiten haben...Dazu darf dann noch munter weiter mit KuKö und Köfi geangelt werden. Wozu brauche ich dann noch eine Schonzeit?


----------



## Holger (11. März 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

@ Serge
In unseren Gewässern haben wir im Mai schon noch Zander gefangen, die noch nicht abgelaicht haben. Das ist schon so. Und wenn doch bereits gelaicht wurde und die Jungs die Nester bewachen und man sie mit GuFis von diesen wegholt, ist das auch keine gute Sache. Passiert aber leider immer wieder......
Das mit den unterschiedlichen Laichzeiten macht insofern Sinn, das der Zander später laicht......optimal wäre meiner Ansicht nach für den Zander eine Schonzeit von Mitte März bis 01. Juni oder sogar 15. Juni und für den Hecht der 01.02. bis 30.04.
Da sich das einige Vereine ebenso denken, ist es manchmal so, das man noch mit Kukö und Naturködern fischen darf, obwohl die Hechte bereits geschützt sind, wie z.B. in Holland. Macht aber auch Sinn, da es hier ja um die Entnahme geht. Und wenn ich einen geschützten Fisch fange darf ich ihn eben nicht entnehmen.


----------



## paul188 (11. März 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

@Paul
Daß das Blut nicht vom Fisch stammt glaube ich wenn Du das sagst.

Wann hat der Zander offiziell Schonzeit im Rhein? Darf dann noch mit Kunstködern geangelt werden?

Zum Lachen finde ich immer diese Regelungen wonach Zander und Hecht unterschiedliche Schonzeiten haben...Dazu darf dann noch munter weiter mit KuKö und Köfi geangelt werden. Wozu brauche ich dann noch eine Schonzeit?[/quote]

Die Schonzeiten für Zander sind bei uns vom 1.April bis 31. Mai.
Ein Kunstköderverbot gibt es bei uns das ganze Jahr über nicht. Ich darf hier bei uns numal einen Monat länger auf Zander angeln als ihr, dafür dürft ihr einen Monat früher wieder los. Welche Regelung jetzt Sinn macht , oder nicht sei mal dahin gestellt.Ich persönlich versuche auf jeden Fall , jeden Fisch ob nun mit Laich oder ohne schonend zu behandeln und denke ,das mir das auch gut gelingt.Sollte ein Fisch mal einen Köder bis in die Kiemen inhaliert haben, was auch schon vorgekommen ist ,werde ich ihn lieber abschlagen und mit nach Hause nehmen. 
Ich hoffe die ganze Diskussion hat hiermit ein Ende und wünsche euch für`s restliche Jahr noch ein dickes Petri!

Gruß Paul.


----------



## serge7 (12. März 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



			
				paul188;1971387
Die Schonzeiten für Zander sind bei uns vom 1.April bis 31. Mai.
Ein Kunstköderverbot gibt es bei uns das ganze Jahr über nicht. Ich darf hier bei uns numal einen Monat länger auf Zander angeln als ihr schrieb:
			
		

> Yo...hat ein Ende.
> 
> Petri dann auch noch für Dich!


----------



## Schuschek (31. März 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Es kam ja wieder das alte leidige Thema im Raufischfangtread das die Bilder von Veit im Hintergrund verwaschen wurden. Nunja, wer hier das Board nur zur Stellenjagd nutzt, den kann ich verstehen. Ansonsten ist doch alles wichtige zu sehen, und das in einer wirklich guten Qualität. Es sind ja nur wenige Retuschen. Was anderes sind Bilder, wo nur der Angler mit Fisch drauf ist und der Hintergrund komplett entstellt dargestellt wird. Da wir aber unsere Fänge posten und einige wohl eher bald nicht mehr, ist es doch völlig egal ob es perfekt beleuchtet oder in Szene gesetzt wurde. Es soll ja auch nicht ewig für ein Foto dem Wasser entzogen sein.
Das Retuschieren ist ganz besonders zur Winterzeit und anbrechenden Laichzeit sehr wichtig, da die Zander in dieser Zeit sich sehr geballt an wenigen Gewässerstellen aufhalten. Wenn diese Stellen erkannt werden, kann man mit ein paar Leuten dem Gewässer einen erheblichen Schaden zufügen. Viele nehmen ja alles mit. Das die gesamte Zanderpopulation an sehr wenigen Stellen vertreten ist zeigen ja auch die enormen Stückzahlen.
Es gibt aber noch einen zweiten wichtigen Faktor den ich hier im Board nicht kommentieren werde.
Ob Bilder retuschiert werden oder so fotografiert wird, dass man nichts erkennt ist fast egal. Mir ist es auch schon passiert, das bei Bildern, wo das Gewässer nicht erkannt werden konnte, prompt eine PN kam, mit der Frage, wo der Fisch gefangen wurde.
So, ich habe fertig!


----------



## Ullov Löns (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Ich hätte gerne mal eine Erklärung zu den Exif-Daten aus Posting 1227 aus dem Raubfischfänge-Threads ein paar Postings vorher taucht dasselbe Phänomem noch mal auf.

Unterschiedliche Kameras?

Datumsanzeige kaputt?

oder wie?


----------



## Ullov Löns (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Für den der nicht weiß was Exif-Daten sind, empfiehlt sich ein Blick hier herein.


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=129206


----------



## Veit (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

@ Sundvogel: Tut mir leid, aber leider kann ich keine Erklärung liefern, da ich bei meiner Cam (ich hab nur die eine) seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr irgendein Datum eingestellt habe und auch in Sachen Technik nicht so sehr bewandert bin, dass ich an irgendwelchen Anzeigen etwas gewollt oder ungewollt maninpulieren könnte bzw. einen Grund wüsste für irgendwelche Fehler. Keine Ahnung ob die Cam irgendwie einen weg hat, Hauptsache sie macht vernünftige Bilder und das tut sie ja. Darum werde ich auch nicht nach irgendwelchen für mich uninteressanten Mängeln suchen oder irgendwas neu einstellen. Wenn irgendwer sich gerne seine Zeit damit vertreibt, irgendwelche Dateien mit irgendwelchen Programmen zu entschlüsseln, ist mir das ehrlichgesagt völlig egal. Ich kann mit guten Gewissen sagen, dass ich hier immer nur Fische poste, die ich auch am angegebenen Tag gefangen habe. Wenns mir jemand nicht glaubt oder meint anderes behaupten oder darstellen zu müssen, ist mir das ehrlichgesagt egal, denn Hauptsache ist, dass ich selbst noch in den Spiegel schauen kann. Ich habe auch schon so manches angezweifelt... :g Glaube mehr brauch ich dazu nicht zu schreiben und wer mir was böses unterstellen will, soll das halt versuchen, es sind ja eh fast immer die selben und langsam nervt es schon so sehr, dass ich es meist ignoriere. :m


----------



## Ullov Löns (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Ist klar Veit. Alle wollen dir nur böses und du kannst es dir nicht erklären. Logisch.


----------



## Veit (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ist klar Veit. *Alle* wollen dir nur böses und du kannst es dir nicht erklären. Logisch.


Hast du mein Posting nicht richtig gelesen??? #c Von "Alle" kann keine Rede sein, dafür war die Flut an postiven Reaktionen auf meine Berichte hier im Board in letzter Zeit einfach zu groß.  (Postfach ständig voll)
Ich habe ja geschrieben, dass es fast immer die selben Nervensägen sind. |uhoh:


----------



## Ullov Löns (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Ja nee ist klar...

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/group.php?groupid=3

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=129206

schade, eigentlich hättest du das nicht nötig.


----------



## hotte50 (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> schade, eigentlich hättest du das nicht nötig.



oder vielleicht doch ?

vielleicht verstehst Du es ja doch nicht so richtig.

Also ich kann das verstehen. Wenn man mit einer Flut von positiven Reaktionen überhäuft wird, dass Postfach ständig überquillt....

....dann steht man mächtig unter Druck und muss stetig Leistung zeigen. Schließlich darf man seine Fans nicht enttäuschen...


----------



## Ullov Löns (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Aber wenn man zwei gute Fische am Tag fängt ist es doch ok, da muss man doch nicht alle belügen. Ich verstehe das nicht.

Wieso so eine Münchhausen-Nummer, das muss doch irgendwann auffliegen?


----------



## Ziegenbein (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Eins mal vorweg, ich habe nix gegen dich Veit.

Das scheint aber alles sehr eindeutig zu sein, du hast diese Zander in der Schonzeit gefangen und das ist ganz schön schei$$e von dir.

Dachte gerade du hättest so etwas nicht nötig, die lobeshymnen scheinen dir wohl zu Kopf gestiegen zu sein. 

Rausreden geht wohl auch nicht mehr...

Gebe es einfach zu und unterlasse das bitte in Zukunft. :v


----------



## Veit (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> schade, eigentlich hättest du das nicht nötig.



So ist es, deshalb sag ich hier auch gerne nochmal, dass an den entsprechenden Postings alles gestimmt hat. Wenn dein Programm etwas anderes ergibt und mir deshalb jemand nicht glaubt, ändert das daran auch nichts... :g


----------



## Ullov Löns (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



Veit schrieb:


> Wenn dein Programm etwas anderes ergibt und mir deshalb jemand nicht glaubt, ändert das daran auch nichts... :g


 
Sorry, aber das ist jetzt etwas sehr naiv. Das ist nicht "mein" Programm. 

Es war reiner Zufall, dass ich das gesehen habe. Ich habe das an ein paar Bildern im Raubfischthread getestet und weil deine nun mal auf der letzte Seite waren, habe ich die genommen. Reiner Zufall. Deine Bilder aus dem Saalethread sind alle von heute.

Übrigens haben sich das mittlerweile auch schon ein paar mehr Leute angeschaut.

Neulich hat hier mal ein 15-Jähriger Eier gezeigt...


----------



## Veit (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Es war reiner Zufall, dass ich das gesehen habe. Ich habe das an ein paar Bildern im Raubfischthread getestet und weil deine nun mal auf der letzte Seite waren, habe ich die genommen. Reiner Zufall.


|muahah:



sundvogel schrieb:


> Deine Bilder aus dem Saalethread sind alle von heute.


Na da hab ich ja Glück gehabt...|supergri


----------



## Ullov Löns (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



Veit schrieb:


> Na da hab ich ja Glück gehabt...


 
Ja da kannste mal sehen, die Datumsanzeige deiner Kamera funktioniert ausgezeichnet.

Du bist ja nicht der erste...|supergri


----------



## Hackersepp (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Neulich hat hier mal ein 15-Jähriger Eier gezeigt...


 
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/437788/Tv_Total_Kahn_Eier

|supergri|supergri

Falls die Vermutungen stimmen sollten, wäre eine Entschuldigung angebracht. Das muss aber letzendlich jeder selbst verantworten.


----------



## JohnvanJerk (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Bestimmt ist die Software die sowas überprüfen kann nicht tauglich. Ich wäre jetzt auch für was in Richtung ehrlichkeit....

Veit, warum kannst du nie wie ein Erwachsener Mensch Stellung nehmen?

Drei, vier von den Posting vor deinem letzten ignorierst du ohne darauf einzugehen. Fischneid ist sicherlich nicht die richtige Antwort.


----------



## Ullov Löns (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Weil es richtig peinlich ist. Und alle anderen schuld sind. Vor allem ich.


----------



## JohnvanJerk (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Ich nehme dir einen Teil dieser Schuld gerne ab


----------



## andre23 (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Neulich hat hier mal ein 15-Jähriger Eier gezeigt...



eier....wir brauchen eier:q:q:q....auch ein 22 jæhriger darf mal solche zeigen:m...

aber ein durchaus sehr interessanter ansatz sundvogel...evt. ist es sehr schwer mit dem erfolgsdruck umzugehen....zumal ja auch einige "sponsoren", sowie "fans" ergebnisse sehen wollen|uhoh:.....

schade veit, aber "sherlock sundvogel" hat dich wohl ueberfuehrt, dafuer ist er bekannt....:q:q:q

ps: jetzt muss nur noch das thema, selbe und/oder gleiche kamera diskutiert werden....#h


----------



## Veit (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



JohnvanJerk schrieb:


> Bestimmt ist die Software die sowas überprüfen kann nicht tauglich. Ich wäre jetzt auch für was in Richtung ehrlichkeit....
> 
> Veit, warum kannst du nie wie ein Erwachsener Mensch Stellung nehmen?
> 
> Drei, vier von den Posting vor deinem letzten ignorierst du ohne darauf einzugehen. Fischneid ist sicherlich nicht die richtige Antwort.



Tut mir leid, aber auch wenn diese Software ohne Frage anderes aussagt, so bleibts dabei, dass meine Angaben korrekt waren. Würdest du etwas zugeben, was du nicht getan hast??? Ich glaube kaum...
So und mehr gibts dazu wohl jetzt echt nicht zu sagen von meiner Seite aus, denn wer meint ich würde lügen, den werde ich damit wohl kaum umstimmen können...


----------



## Ullov Löns (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

#c Das hat schon ein bißchen was von einem Politiker.#c

Andre,... es gibt keine Eier.


----------



## hotte50 (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



andre23 schrieb:


> ps: jetzt muss nur noch das thema, selbe und/oder gleiche kamera diskutiert werden....#h



ist nicht notwendig. Die Cam ist nicht schuld. Uli auch nicht.

der PC ist als schuldiger entlarft....

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2077603&postcount=52


----------



## hotte50 (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> #c Das hat schon ein bißchen was von einem Politiker.#c



oder von einem Radsportler.....es soll da einen geben, der hat auch immer behauptet, nicht gedopt zu haben.


----------



## andre23 (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



hotte50 schrieb:


> ist nicht notwendig. Die Cam ist nicht schuld. Uli auch nicht.
> 
> der PC ist als schuldiger entlarft....
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2077603&postcount=52



sauber hotte#h....fuer alles, was nun in meinem leben schief læuft, werde ich meinen pc die schuld geben:q:q:q....


@ulli....warum gibt es keine eier|evil:....wir wissen es:m


----------



## JohnvanJerk (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



Veit schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, aber auch wenn diese Software ohne Frage anderes aussagt, so bleibts dabei, dass meine Angaben korrekt waren. Würdest du etwas zugeben, was du nicht getan hast??? Ich glaube kaum...
> So und mehr gibts dazu wohl jetzt echt nicht zu sagen von meiner Seite aus, denn wer meint ich würde lügen, den werde ich damit wohl kaum umstimmen können...


 
Sicher wäre ich empört und würde klar Stellung nehmen. Ich würde es natürlich auch aus der Welt schaffen wollen.

Wenn es so wie bei dir bei mehren Fangpost auftauchen würde, und mich die Unklarheit ersticken lässt, würde ich mich um Klarheit "bemühen". Ist Ehrensache!

Schließlich kann sich so ne doofe Kamera nicht von alleine heilen


----------



## Gunnar. (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Warum nur diese Hexenjagd??


----------



## JohnvanJerk (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Warum nur diese Hexenjagd??


 

Habe ich auch schon drüber nachgedacht und klinke mich aus. Muss sich jeder selbst ein Bild von machen.#h


----------



## Veit (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

@ John: Ja, nur sag mir bitte was ich machen soll! Ich hatte an den Tagen der beanstandeten Fangpostings einmal einen Angelkumpel dabei, der 66 Jahre alt ist und zumindest hier auch nicht bestätigen kann, dass ich an diesem Abend 6 Zander gefangen habe, weil er noch nie an einem PC gesessen hat. Bei den anderen Malen war ich ganz allein angeln.


----------



## hotte50 (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

nun lasst aber mal den armen Veit in Ruhe.

Es kann ja nicht nur einen geben. 

Im "Fotothread" hat sich doch der zuerst angesprochene gegen diese bösartigen Unterstellung zur Wehr gesetzt...

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2077191&postcount=10

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2077278&postcount=25

schaut man sich dann mal einen Fangbericht im "Aalfänge 2008" an

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2030695#post2030695

und prüft das in der Exif-Datei gespeicherte Datum......kommt man zum Schluß...der Poster hat sich wohl nur verschrieben und meinte sicher nicht "von einem Tag zum anderen" sondern von "einem Jahr zum anderen"

Wenn ich dann daran denke, wie die gleichen Leute sich vor geraumer Zeit über andere User aufgeregt haben, deren Fischlänge angeblich falsch angebeben war oder die Fänge vom Vorjahr ins neue geschleppt haben.....

Pfui..Pfui... kann ich da nur sagen.


----------



## Chrizzi (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Ich kenn da einen Trick:

Man kauft sich die aktuelle Zeitung und legt sie zu jedes Fangfoto bei - also in etwa wie bei einer Geiselnahme im Fernsehr :m


----------



## Hefti (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Moinsen
Leute, ich glaub ihr habt den Schuss nicht gehört.
Ist das hier ein Anglerboard oder ein Neiderboard?
Wo kommen wir denn hin, wenn wir eher irgendwelchen Programmen und Kameraprogrammierungen glauben, als einer intensiven Unschuldsbeteurung des Beschuldigten?
Da kann ja jeder daher kommen und sagen, du hast das und das getan, weil das Programm das sagt. 
Man könnte nun den Leuten, die hier Veit beschuldigen, auch vorwerfen, dass Programme auch leicht zu manipulieren sind. 
Womit wir wieder beim Neid wären. Ich such mal nen Programm, das Neid der Leute erkennt.

MfG
Hefti


----------



## ~Michi~ (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Ich bin dafür das wir einen Gutachter für das Board anstellen der erst alle Fotos überprüft bevor sie gepostet werden, am besten auch noch einen Notar der das ganze absegnet könnte ja sein das der Gutachter uns auch noch bescheisst #q.

Manche Leute haben echt Probleme da muss man sich langsam wirklich schämen Angler zu sein |rolleyes.


----------



## Dennert (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



Hefti schrieb:


> Moinsen
> Leute, ich glaub ihr habt den Schuss nicht gehört.
> Ist das hier ein Anglerboard oder ein Neiderboard?


 
Sind doch immer wieder die gleichen üblichen Verdächtigen. 

Immer da wo es stinkig und hinterfotzig wird, liest man die gleichen Nicknames.|rolleyes
Interessant ist auch zu lesen, mit welchen Kinkerlitzchen sich Männer im "gehobeneren" Alter doch befassen und vor allem mit wieviel Hingabe dies geschieht  

Na da steht uns "Jungspunden" ja noch was bevor.
Und ich dachte immer, mit uns wäre das wie mit dem guten Wein


----------



## andre23 (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



Hefti schrieb:


> Womit wir wieder beim Neid wären.
> 
> MfG
> Hefti



aus welchem grund sollte ich NEIDISCH sein????#c#c#c#c...ich lebe am fisch....auch wenn mein freund die gleiche cam hat...:m


neid....soetwas kennt man hier zum glueck nur bedingt....und wenn ich mefo´s von 10kg poste und 29 aale die nacht, brauche ich auf kleine laichzander nicht neidisch sein#d#d#d...wir hatten letze woche 3 stk. groesster 3,45kg....dorsch und platte mal aussen vor gelassen:m


----------



## JohnvanJerk (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

dennert, und die, die meinen das immer alles mit neid zu tun hat.

komische argumente die ihr da bringt, total am thema vorbei.

die jugend hat es schwer dennert ? ich glaube eher das die jugend in der heutigen zeit ein bissel geführt werden muss. sonst wird es nix mit der rente...kennste doch dennert, aus der werbung, das kleine kind auf dem arm vom vater.

da fängt der fänger xy fische und postet sie hier hinein...

die kiddys: toll, machen wir genauso....die glauben alles in ihrem alter.

übertriebene version:

ein anderer xy: springt vom dach hinunter, euch geht es dann besser.

der dennert: und, glaubst du xy?

man muss schon mit guten beispiel voran gehen. und man darf auch nicht alles glauben. die japaner machen auch nur fotos von allem, nur um mal zu sehen wie es aussieht. was passiert: marktführer entstehen aus billigländern überall in der industrie und wirtschaft.

Ich denke da spreche ich für alle anderen die hier mit diskutiert haben.
Es geht nicht um neid, sondern um eine feststellung die durch zufall ans Licht gekommen ist.

alles andere wie neid und so nen quatsch weicht doch völlig vom thema ab.

aber lasst es doch so wie es ist. ab jetzt weiß sicher jeder das eine digicam auch ein datumspeicher hat den man einstellen kann 

gute n8 allerseits


----------



## Gunnar. (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Oh oh, wo soll das noch hinführen? Politik wurde aus dem Forum verbannt. Es ist wär wohl richtig mit Fangthreads u.ä genauso zu verfahren. Ist zwar mehr als nur kindisch , aber wenns hilft das Ruhe herrscht..................????
 Und da wundert man sich immer warum sich einige User zurückziehen. Zumindest heute Abend ist *ein *Grund dafür stark ersichtlich.


----------



## Chrizzi (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Heute ist Sonntag - kann ja noch ein geiler Thread werden. Vor allem der Sonntag Abend wird interessant, wenn der Thread bis dahin noch offen ist.


----------



## Stachelgetier (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Ich beurteile mal, abgesehen davon ob das Datum stimmt oder nicht, schuld oder nicht schuld, die Kommentare hier. Denn ich habe nicht viel Ahnung von Kameras um mir ein Urteil bilden zu können.

Aber was grundsätzliches:

So ein Kinderboard wie das hier gibts wohl kein 2tes mal.

So viel Missgunst, Prahlerei und Proletentum habe ich selten gelesen.

Wenn ich Veit wäre, würde ich mir ein anderes Board suchen, denn diese Hetzjagt, vor allem vom sundvogel, hat er doch gar nicht nötig. 

Er fängt nicht nur viele und klasse Fische, sondern ist auch einer der wenigen, die hier sehr hochwertige Tipps und Informationen preisgeben. Danke hierfür.

Es ist immer ein schmaler Grad zwischen herzeigen von Erfolgen und Prahlerei. Bei manchen kommt dies nicht immer positiv an. Es entsteht Missgunst.

Ich beobachte das "Phänomen" auch schon in anderen Theats und bin immer erstaunt darüber wie ihn manche zu Hassen scheinen, obwohl sie ihn nicht kennen. Man muss immernoch sehen, dass hier jeder *freiwillig* und *unentgeldlich* unterwegs ist. 

Darüber solltet ihr mal nachdenken.....


----------



## Trommlor (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Ich habe Veit bei Folgendem beobachtet:

See XY (Name spielt keine Rolle, könnte auch DEIN Gartenteich sein)...ein Mann hagerer Gestalt mit grimmigem Gesichtsausdruck schleicht durchs Gehölz...bei sich seine Kamera (mit gefaktem Datum) und eine Spinnrute (VHF mit RedArc LOL(Alibi )).
Nach vorsichtigem Herantasten ans Ufer nimmt er Stellung ein...gar unwissend dass er von mir beobachtet wird.
Ich rechnete fest damit dass er nun einen Salmo-Perch im unschlagbaren "IchFangEuchAlleIhrSpoasdis"-Design auspackt, aber nein, weit gefehlt.
Der gute Veit zerrt aus seiner Spinnfischertasche einen kampfbereiten Panzer aus dem 2. Weltkrieg. Habe es ja selbst gesehen.
Ballert so 2, 3...eventuell 4 mal (bei Wallerbestand!) ins Wasser rein, und sammelt danach halt die Kapitalen ein.
Habe es halt gesehen.

Veit, auch wenn ich hier wenigst schreibe, die Bilder die du hier reinstellst sind keine Selbstverständlichkeit, die Mühe zu würdigen wissen wohl wenige hier.
Ich persönlich freue mich über Angler mit der Einstellung (fang&lass fallen) die auch noch die Kameraden in Form von gut lesbaren Berichten und gut gemachten Fotos (wayne Datum) am Erlebnis teilhaben lassen.
Weiter so, unbekannterweise,
Le Trom


----------



## Case (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Was bin ich froh....dass ich keine Fangmeldungen und Bilder mehr in's Anglerboard stell.

Das wird ja immer peinlicher.



Case


----------



## Pike-Piekser (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



Case schrieb:


> Was bin ich froh....dass ich keine Fangmeldungen und Bilder mehr in's Anglerboard stell.
> 
> Das wird ja immer peinlicher.
> 
> ...




Jupp, AB wird hier zusehends zum Hetzboard. Mir ist es Latte ob die eine oder andere Partei recht hat, mich nervt nur, dass einige Leute (J. v. J.) immer schön auf den fahrenden Zug aufspringen. Viel Spaß weiterhin...


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Nö, wirds defintiv nicht, zum "Hetzboard"... 

Weil wir das sonst z. B. gleich in Threads wie diesen hier schubsen, wo sich dann die, welche das nötig haben, immer selber im Kreis drehen können....

Die Fangmeldungsthreads halten wir nach wie vor soweit als möglich sauber von solchem Gezänke...

Wobei wir auch in Threads wie diesem hier drauf achten, dass alles im Rahmen der Regeln bleibt (sprich gerade hier: Keine Beleidigungen, persönlich werden etc.)..


PS:
Wenn man an viele Fangmeldungen der Presse denkt mit den dazugehörenden Fotos früher (inkl. Preise für die größten Fische), und jetzt den vielen Meldungen im Netz (auch mit entsprechenden Fotos) und was da alles "zusammengeschummelt" wurde, braucht man sich nicht zu wundern, wenn nicht jeder Fang geglaubt wird.


----------



## duck_68 (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Ist dieser Kinderkram peinlich.... das grenzt ja z.T. wirklich schon an Verfolgungswahn. Mir geht es so was von am Allerwertesten vorbei wann die Bilder aufgenommen worden sind oder nicht. 

*"Welcome to circus AB"*

Wenn diese Hexenjagt von einigen (komisch, wie es andere auch schon festgestellt haben, sind dabei immer die gleichen Namen zu finden#c - ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt) weiterhin betrieben wird, brauchen wir uns überhaupt nicht wundern, wenn es bald überhaupt keinen Fangmeldungen mit Bildern zu sehen gibt - muss ja jeder gleich damit rechnen, dass sein Posting bis in kleinste Detail von irgendeinem selbsternannten Hobby-Detektiv zerpflückt wird....

Leute so ein Kinderkram geht gar nicht - geht doch lieber angeln...


----------



## Case (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Leute so ein Kinderkram geht gar nicht - geht doch lieber angeln...






War ich Heute früh schon. Kann mich also jetzt ruhig diesem Thread widmen.

Muss blos noch 'n altes Fangbild raussuchen da Schneidertag.

Case


----------



## Veit (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Eigentlich wollte ich hier nix mehr schreiben, aber ich tue es trotzdem nochmal!
Ich find es einfach krank, total krank, was hier einige abziehen! Da fragt man sich was Angeln für diese Leute für einen Sinn hat!?
Andere Angler aufs Korn zu nehmen, regelrechtes Stalking zu betreiben, andere Einstellungen schon regelrecht zu bekämpfen?
Verdammt nochmal, es ist einfach nur zum Kotzen!!! 
Mir würde es nicht mal im Traum einfallen, meinen Nachmittag vorm PC zu verbringen, wenn ich in der Zeit auch in der Natur sein könnte und Zeit zum Angeln hätte. Aber jedem das seine.... Soweit kann ich nämlich auch gut damit leben, denn jeder Mensch ist eben anders und der eine macht das lieber und der andere halt das.
Wenns dann aber darum geht am PC zu hocken um andere dabei in den Dreck zu ziehen, hört der Spass echt auf. Es ist sowas von lächerlich, einfach nur verdammter Bullshit dann auch noch dem Opfer -und als dieses sehe ich mich hier wirklich- Profilierungssucht vorzuwerfen! Die beschissenste Profilierungssucht ist die Profilierungssucht auf Kosten anderer!!! Und genau die werfe ich denen, die versuchen mich hier als Lügner hinzustellen und die es teilweise nicht zum ersten Mal versuchen auch, vor. Ihr seid echt so arm, dass ihr nix besseres drauf habt!!! Und dann mir ne Lüge vorwerfen, aber selbst lügen, dass sich die Balken biegen, nämlich indem sie behaupten, es sei Zufall, dass es mich hier getroffen hat. Seid ihr so bescheuert, dass ihr meint, euch nimmt das jemand ab von wegen Zufall???!!! Es sind doch immer die gleichen, die mich beschädigen wollen. Das ist echt der Hammer, dass diese Typen das als Zufall verkaufen wollen! Verdammte Lügner!
Warum trauen sich diese Leute nicht mal selbst Flagge zu zeigen und Bilder zu posten?? Ich weiß es, weil sie dann ja selbst Opfer von Haar-aus-der-Suppe-Suchern werden könnten! Weil sie Angst vor sich selbst haben! Ey, ihr braucht doch echt nen Psychologen! Das hat mit Neid schon nix mehr zu tun, das ist verdammt krank was ihr macht! Mit nem verdammten PC-Programm das Selbstwertgefühl aufbessern auf dem Rücken anderer. Da kann ein Mensch 1000 Mal sagen, dass er bei seinen Fangberichten ehrlich war, aber so ein verdammtes Programm, weiß es angeblich plötzlich besser. Falsch, nur ich weiß es besser, weil ich die zander an den von mir genannten Tagen gefangen habe. Und dieses Programm kann nix daran ändern, dass ich ehrlich war, auch wenn ihrs gern hättet. Was hab ich denn auch für ne Chance hier das Gegenteil zu beweisen. Mit irgendnem Gegenprogramm oder was? Ey, kapiert ihrs nicht, ich gehe lieber Angeln als mich mit sone Kacke auseinanderzusetzen und hab auch kaum Ahnung von solchen technischen Finessen!!! Wer mir nicht glaubt, hat Pech!
Ich hab mir hier immer den Arsch aufgerissen um dem AB was positives zu geben. Hab mir die Mühe gemacht nicht nur Bilder zu schießen und sie zu posten sondern auch mal ein paar Worte dazuzuschreiben. Weil es mir Spass macht Berichte zu schreiben, weil ich selbst gerne gute Bilder sehe. Es ist mir sowas von Titte, wenn mir das jemand als Prahlerei auslegt. Warum hab ich mir dann auch die Mühe gemacht auf "dumme Fragen" (ist jetzt NICHT abwertend gemeint) von Junganglern zu antworten, warum war ich auch oft mit Anfängern am Wasser und hab mir mir Mühe gegeben, dass sie auch ihren Fisch fangen, ihnen fängige Köder geliehen oder gar geschenkt, Stellen für sie angefüttert usw.??? Das ist hier alles nachzulesen und Fakt, genauso wie ich selbst am besten weiß, dass es Fakt ist, dass ich diese Zander im Juni gefangen habe. 
Warum soll ich hier Eier zeigen? Isses der Neid von den paar Typen, die selbst keine haben! Anders kann ichs mir nicht erklären.
Ich sehe das AB nicht als Neidboard! Im Allgemeinen fühl ich mich hier wohl und habe viele gute Leute im Laufe der Jahre kennengelernt, teilweise sind echte Freundschaften entstanden. Und deshalb werd ich dem AB auch treu bleiben. 
Aber es sind ein paar wenige, die hier immer wieder auf Kosten anderer ihren Spass haben wollen und dann noch mit ihrer Scheissironie kommen. Sowas peinliches!!!

Tut mir leid, aber das musste jetzt raus und wenn ich dafür ne Verwarnung bekomme, hab ich eben Pech, aber es war der Frust der sich schon über Jahre gegen die verdammten Dauernörgler angestaut hat!
Jetzt kommt bestimmt wieder son dummer Spruch wie "Getroffene Hunde bellen!", aber das is mir nun auch egal, das musste einfach mal raus.

Und noch ein letztes Mal: Ich habe nicht gelogen! Basta!


----------



## Pike-Piekser (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

@Veit |good:#6




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nö, wirds defintiv nicht, zum "Hetzboard"...
> 
> Weil wir das sonst z. B. gleich in Threads wie diesen hier schubsen, wo sich dann die, welche das nötig haben, immer selber im Kreis drehen können....
> 
> ...



Tut mir leid Thomas, das sehen Andere und ich anders, was auch der Grund ist warum sich gute Leute wie Rainer1962 hier abgemeldet haben. Das du versuchst die weiße Weste vom AB hochzuhalten, das ehrt dich, jedoch hast du im weiteren Sinne auch ein kommerzielles Interesse daran. Ich finde es gut, das der Fangtread "saubergehalten" wird. Allerdings ist es hier teilweise kein Gezänke (hört sich fast kindlich an), sondern eine ernsthafte Diffamierung einiger, die sich hier Mühe geben um das  AB in den jeweiligen Berichen attraktiv zu halten. Was dir mit dem angesprochenen Interesse doch entgegenkommen sollte?!


----------



## J-son (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

...what goes around, comes around.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Dart (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



Pike-Piekser schrieb:


> @Veit |good:#6
> Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Veit lass dich mal nicht so aus der Reserve locken von irgendwelchen Terroristen|supergri
> Hier gibt es sicher viel mehr Leutz die sich an deinen Bildern und Berichten erfreuen.#h
> 
> ...


Gruss Reiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Das mit Rainer hatte aber defintiv nix mit den Fangmeldungen zu tun...

Zudem wäre mir eine "weiße Weste" beim AB vollkommen neu und dass man die hochhalten muss ebenso - ist schlicht ein gesellschaftliches Abbild der Angler - mit allen Sorten von - bis......

Da muss man nix hochhalten, die entsprechenden Leute disquaslifizieren sich eh selber...


----------



## Dart (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das mit Rainer hatte aber defintiv nix mit den Fangmeldungen zu tun...


Sicherlich nicht.....da ging es aber auch irgendwie um Neid und Mißgunst, wenn auch aus anderer Perspektive und mit anderem Hintergrund


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

@ Veit: |good:

Ich habe mich durch seine Fänge und Fangberichte immer motivieren lassen und dadurch selber mehr Erfolg gehabt.
Durch die Methode mit dem Nachtwobbeln konnte ich zum ersten Mal gezielt auf Zander gehen und hatte promt mit dem Salmo Perch Erfolg.

Das gleicht ja schon der Stasi, wie hier einige verlauste Trottel versuchen nach Details zu suchen, mit denen man den anderen beschuldigen und durch den Dreck ziehen kann.
Das ist auch eindeutig Fangneid und es hat Methode.
Leute: geht selber angeln und stellt dann eure Fänge ein!
Aber auf solche frustrierten Deppen kann man hier getrost verzichten!


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Man muss ja nicht gleich ausfallend werden - habe keine Lust hier zu verwarnen - werds aber mit Sicherheit tun, wenns notwendig weird..


----------



## Dennert (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



JohnvanJerk schrieb:


> dennert, und die, die meinen das immer alles mit neid zu tun hat.
> 
> komische argumente die ihr da bringt, total am thema vorbei.


 
Mein lieber JohnvanJerk, Du warst überhaupt nicht gemeint, ich möchte mal wissen, warum Du versuchst, Dir diesen Schuh anzuziehn??? 
Es gibt hier nämlich um eine kleine Gruppe, allen voran der Mann mit der Meerforelle im Avatar, die stets und ständig dort zu finden ist, wo es kracht und knallt.
Was anfangs noch recht lustig zu lesen war, nervt mitlerweile nur noch!
Man achte mal verstärkt auf die Themen mit Streitpotenzial, die anfangs ruhig und gesittet verlaufen, spätestens nach dem ersten Beitrag aus entsprechendem Personenkreis wird es erst sarkastisch und ironisch und wenige Zeit später liegt sich das halbe Board in den Haaren.


----------



## Pike-Piekser (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das mit Rainer hatte aber defintiv nix mit den Fangmeldungen zu tun...



Richtig ... es war eine Folge anhaltender Herrabwürdigungen einiger.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Klasse geschrieben Veit  #6


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

jo finde sowas auch nicht in ordnung .. anglerbord is doch nicht zum be*******n anderer um sich selber gut darzustellen !


----------



## schroe (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



> Tut mir leid Thomas, das sehen Andere und ich anders, was auch der Grund ist warum sich gute Leute wie Rainer1962 hier abgemeldet haben.



Kenne den Rainer ja nun ein wenig.

Der wertet Ehrlichkeit und Authentizität, ob es nun um Material und Technik, deren Bezahlung oder auch um Fangmeldungen geht, als hohes Gut.

@Pike-Piekser,
ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob er sich in diesem Kontext zu einem |good: hinreissen lassen würde.#h

Ist aber auch nur Spekulation. 
Deswegen abgemeldet, hat er sich aber garantiert nicht.|rolleyes

@Sundvogel,
manchmal, selbst wenn man genau hinschaut, entdeckt man trotzdem nur die Spitze eines Eisberges. 
Wie weit der Unterwasser liegende Teil sich noch auszudehnen vermag, kann man nur erahnen.:g
Auch mir ist der Anspruch an Konsum wahrer Begebenheiten näher, als der mich ausschließlich unterhaltende Anteil.

Das AB selbst kann da nicht für.#h


----------



## ~Michi~ (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Ich lass mir die Laune von solchen Nörglern nicht verhageln und freue mich auch weiterhin auf tolle Berichte vor allem auch die von Veit die wirklich immer sehr schön zu lesen sind. Ich finde es super das er auch mal was von sich Preisgibt und nicht so ein Angler ist der aus jedem Scheiss ein Geheimniss macht  ala "könnte ja sein das jemand auf meinen Köder auch nen Fisch fängt dann sag ich lieber nix" Angler ist.

Auch ich bin durch die schönen Berichte von Veit zum Spinnangeln gekommen weil ich es selber auch mal gerne Probieren wollte und da haben mir seine Berichte in sachen Tackle doch sehr geholfen, so das ich keine Probleme gehabt habe was Rute, Rolle, Schnur oder auch Köder anbelangt. Obwohl ich dabei sagen muss das sich meine Erfolge sehr in Grenzen halten ausser ein paar Bachforellen habe ich noch nichts fangen können was mir persönlich aber kack egal ist da ich mich auch für andere Angler freuen kann wenn sie einen schönen Fang gemacht haben.

Ich bin vieleicht einer der wenigen, obwohl ich denke das es da doch noch ein paar mehr Leute gibt, die sich jeden Abend den Fangthread angucken und sich freuen wenn dort wieder jemand Erfolg hatte und einen schönen Bericht mit Fotos geschrieben hat.

Leider ist für viele Leute Angeln schon kein Hobby mehr sondern eher ein Wettkampf (Höher/Besser/Weiter) anders kann man sich das nicht mehr erklären. Anstelle sich mit einem anderen Angler zu freuen weil er einen schönen Fisch gefangen hat wird verkrampft nach einer Möglichkeit gesucht wie man seinen Fang  "kaputt" labern kann.

Ganz ehrlich mir ist es scheiss egal was andere möchtegern Angler labern wenn jemand einen Fisch postet dann glaub ich ihm das auch und grade in der heutigen Zeit ist ein Programm was das Datum eines Bildes ausliest für mich sicher kein Grund jemanden nicht zu glauben. Es gibt soviele Gründe wieso das Datum falsch sein könnte das ich mir deshalb nicht das Recht rausnehmen würde jemand anderen zu unterstellen er sei ein Lügner, wenn man überhaupt sagen kann das man das Recht hat jemanden als Lügner zu bezichtigen.

Ich werde auch weiterhin jeden Abend in den Fangthread schauen und mich mit den Fängern freuen wenn dort wieder ein schöner Bericht zu finden ist.


----------



## duck_68 (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



Dennert schrieb:


> Mein lieber JohnvanJerk, Du warst überhaupt nicht gemeint, ich möchte mal wissen, warum Du versuchst, Dir diesen Schuh anzuziehn???
> Es gibt hier nämlich um eine kleine Gruppe, allen voran der Mann mit der Meerforelle im Avatar, die stets und ständig dort zu finden ist, wo es kracht und knallt.
> Was anfangs noch recht lustig zu lesen war, nervt mitlerweile nur noch!
> *Man achte mal verstärkt auf die Themen mit Streitpotenzial, die anfangs ruhig und gesittet verlaufen, spätestens nach dem ersten Beitrag aus entsprechendem Personenkreis wird es erst sarkastisch und ironisch und wenige Zeit später liegt sich das halbe Board in den Haaren*.




Genau so sieht es aus!!! ....und genau dieser "Personenkreis" (und noch ein paar mehr) gehen mir auch unheimlich auf die E.....#q


----------



## Gummischuh (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Moinmoin

Kann mir ja kaum vorstellen, dass Veit uns Bären oder gar Fische aufbinden will. Plädiere daher für ein "im Zweifel für den Angenagten". ....Merkwürdig isses aber schon|kopfkrat


----------



## duck_68 (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



Gummischuh schrieb:


> Moinmoin
> 
> Kann mir ja kaum vorstellen, dass Veit uns Bären oder gar Fische aufbinden will. Plädiere daher für ein "im Zweifel für den Angenagten". ....Merkwürdig isses aber schon|kopfkrat





siehe Posting von Dennert........ mit Personenkreis.....|rolleyes


----------



## J-son (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Dass sich die Leutz hier in die Wolle kriegen, liegt eigentlich ausschliesslich daran, dass scheinbar jeder der Meinung ist, eine ebensolche haben zu müssen...
Anhand der hier vorgebrachten...nun, Argumente, Tatsachen, Vorwürfe, oder was auch immer, würde ich mir nicht erlauben, irgendjemanden öffentlich anzuprangern.

[satisfaction]Ob all diese Geschichten wahr sind oder nicht, wissen eh nur Veit und Wollhand.[/satisfaction]

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Gummischuh (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



> Dass sich die Leutz hier in die Wolle kriegen, liegt eigentlich ausschliesslich daran, dass scheinbar jeder der Meinung ist, eine ebensolche haben zu müssen...


...Aber stell' Dir vor, keiner hätte eine ......Wär' doch stinkelangweilich|supergri

Das Einzige wat mir so langsam auf den Eiern brennt is', dass ichnu das dritte Mal hintereinander nix gefangen hab'.
Aber die Straße die zum Wasser führt heißt auch SCHNEIDERSTRASSE. .....Wat willste da auch erwarten:g


----------



## J-son (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



Gummischuh schrieb:


> [...]Aber die Straße die zum Wasser führt heißt auch SCHNEIDERSTRASSE.[...]




...dumm gelaufen! Hier bei meiner Hausstrecke hat man sich neutraler-/dankbarerweise dazu entschlossen, die Zufahrt Rheinstrasse zu taufen=)
Kann aber immer noch ein Rheinfall draus werden, wenn man zur falschen Zeit loszieht.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Blauzahn (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Der angesprochene "Personenkreis" meldet sich zu Wort.

Die Exif-Datei ist eine Metadatei und wird im Header der Bilddatei abgespeichert. Sie ist sozusagen der Fingerabdruck der Kamera. 
In dieser Datei werden z.B.: das Kameramodell, Blende, Brennweite, Belichtungszeit und an welchem Tag das Bild  gemacht wurde angezeigt.
Da ich selbst sehr gern fotografiere und manchmal mit den Aufnahmen zufrieden, manchmal unzufrieden bin, habe ich mir vor Jahren ein kleines Progrämmchen zugelegt, welches die verborgenen Bildinformationen ausliest und anzeigt.
Da diese Informationen sehr hilfreich sind um schlechte Aufnahmen zu vermeiden nutze ich es fast täglich um meine Bilder und auch Bilder anderer eben auf diese Daten zu prüfen. Man lernt ja gern dazu, bzgl. der Einstellungen ....

@Veit
Ich bewundere Deine anglerischen Fähigkeiten und den enormen Zeitaufwand den Du in unser aller Passion steckst. Auch lese ich sehr gern Deine Fangberichte und schaue mir Deine sehr schönen Fangbilder mit Freude an. Manchmal lade ich mir sogar ein besonders gelungenes Bild herunter und speichere es auf meinem Rechner ab. Nicht nur von Dir, sondern auch von anderen Boardis, da mich die Bilder ansich interessieren.

Mir ist es eigentlich auch ziemlich Wurscht ob da nun alle, in den Fangmeldungen geposteten Bilder vom angegebenen Tag sind, oder vllt. ein paar Tage in einen Beitrag gepackt wurden.
Hauptsache das Jahr stimmt und die jeweilige Schonzeit ist rum.... 
Auch unterstelle ich jetzt einfach mal einen defekt Deiner Kamera und gepaart mit Deinem guten Leumund, den Du hier sicher hast, ist Deine Unschuld schon bewiesen.

Aber ich hab da noch ein kleines Problem.
In besagtem Thread stellte ich die Frage wie lang die Elbzander laichen... aus einem anderen "Personenkreis" kam die übliche Antwort, welche ich mir hätte auch selbst geben können. Ich gebe zu, dass diese Frage provozierte, aber als Frage an sich ist sie legitim..... denn Anfang Juni, bei der zurückliegenden Witterung ist kein Zander noch so voller Laich. Das läßt nun wieder zwei Schlüsse zu:
Entweder die Elbzander laichen jetzt noch und die Elbe hatte besonders kaltes Wasser im Frühjahr das somit evtl. die Schonzeiten dementsprechend verlängert werden sollten, oder aber das Bild ist doch vom in der Exif stehenden Tag.
Letzteres würde meiner Auffassung von waidgerechtem Verhalten sehr stark widersprechen.

Wie dem auch sei, die Lager sind gebildet und die Meinungen gefasst, das beweist die Diskussion bisher.
Die "alten Männer" sitzen vorm PC und lauern darauf zu diskreditieren...  oder lassen sie sich einfach nur nich veralbern?

Nu darf wieder druffgehauen werden,
aber bitte nicht nur Wortfetzen kommentieren. 
Danke


----------



## schrauber78 (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

naja, leider hab ich das ganze Theater erst jetzt mitbekommen und muss jetzt mal ein Wort an den Sundvogel richten.
Ich kenne Veit nicht persönlich, aber ich denke, dass er keinen Deut besser ist als ich, was heissen soll, das wenn er ein neues Spielzeug hat, es natürlich gleich ausführlich zu benutzen und die "alte" Rute erstmal in die Ecke stellt. 
Bevor du mit deinen haltlosen Bezichtigungen hier postest, solltest du mal besser recherchieren!!! 
Schau dir mal die Bilder an und du wirs sehen, dass Veit die auf dem Foddo abgebildete Rulte und Rolle erst seit Ende und nicht seit Anfang/Mitte Mai fischt! Am 25. hat er noch seine Shimano in der Hand und die Prologic findet man erst am 27.5. das erste Mal auf einem Foddo.
Dein sch.... Datenausspionier-idefixoderwieauchimmer Tool kannst du getrost mal knicken! Ich hab es mal bei einigen Foddos von mit ausprobiert und da steht doch tatsächlich, dass ich 2 Aale im JANUAR gefangen hab...
Ich glaub, da wär mal langsam eine entschuldigung deinerseits fällig!

@alle anderen Mitlauf-Hetzer bevor ihr euch durch einen unwissenden, der mal was neues probiert hat anstacheln lasst, prüft erst und bidest euch eine eigene Meinung...


----------



## Veit (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

@ schrauber: Ich hab ein reines Gewissen, deshalb sage ich hier trotzdem mal ehrlichweise, dass ich diese Rute schon im April gekauft habe. Sie ist auch auf einem Fangfoto von mir zu sehen vom 1.Mai. 

@ Blauzahn: Hab schon gehört, dass es Fische gibt, die aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht laichen und dann bedauerlicherweise daran auch zu Grunde gehen. Ich bin kein reiner Biologe, wenngleich ich schon ein bisschen Ahnung von der Materie habe.
Aber wenn ich denn tatsächlich schon so sehr im Mai gewildert hätte, warum hab ich dann immer so ein Glück und fange nie die schwarzen Männchen. Schon komisch... |kopfkrat


----------



## Taxidermist (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

@Veit,Wie du weißt waren wir in der Vergangenheit nicht immer einer Meinung,aber was
zur Zeit hier gegen dich läuft,finde ich schon beachtlich negativ und auch peinlich.
Da haben sich wohl ein paar zusammengerauft,die eine regelrechte Rufmord Kampange 
fahren und sich dabei in detektivischer Kleinarbeit verzetteln.Die Gründe dafür sind mir sehr schleierhaft!
Gibs zu,du hast deren Schwestern und Mütter entehrt!

Taxidermist


----------



## Wasserpatscher (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Ich habe eine andere Software auf einer anderen Plattform (Apple) ausprobiert und komme zu den gleichen Ergebnissen. Ich will nicht dazu Stellung nehmen, ob hier jemand anderen falsche Fischgrößen vorwerfen will und selber bei der Fangmenge schummelt - aber diese EXIF-Daten sind in der Regel sehr zuverlässig. 

Wenn sich etwas (an der Camera) verstellt, dann eigentlich immer konstant um den gleichen Wert, meist auf einen ziemlich abstrusen Wert (der oft etwas mit dem Geburtsdatum des Programmierers oder Firmeninhabers zu tun haben scheint). Ich habe zum Beispiel noch eine alte Camera (nutzen meine Kinder), die mit Mignon-Zellen betrieben wird. Die verliert regelmäßig ihr Gedächtnis, wenn die Akkus länger leer sind und stellt sich auf ein bestimmtes Datum im Herbst 1931.

Ergänzung: Ich rede von _dem_ Bildbearbeitungsprogramm schlechthin (Photoshop, Version CS3) sowie dem EXIF-Viewer, die beide übereinstimmen. Bei meinen (vielen) Cameras und denen der Photographen, die für mich arbeiten, habe ich nie einen wie auch immer gearteten Lesefehler festgestellt.


----------



## Schuschek (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Ich hab da mal was interessantes:

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=MhHHwwxn_zw 


Und dann hab ich noch ein ganz merkwürdiges Phenomen beim überspielen der Bilder, in der Miniaturansicht, ist ein altes gelöschtes Foto zu sehen und beim öffnen das richtige? Was ist das denn?

Liegt es eventuell daran, dass ein neu gemachtes Bild, was den Speicherplatz einen gelöschten einnimmt die alten Exif-Daten speichert? Schaut mal nach bei euren ganzen Bildern. Einfach auf XP spielen und teilweise kann man staunen. Hab das ganze jetzt bei 4 Urlaubsbildern bei mir schon gefunden. Vielleicht sollte man öfters mal formatieren, anstatt nur zu löschen? Das ist wie beim PC, alles was gelöscht wird ist nicht gelöscht. Dabei wird lediglich der Speicherplatz, der zu löschenden Datei freigegeben. Da gibt es ein Tool von Symantec. Löschvorgang in 7 Stufen (oder Schritten). Ist nur für die Platte nicht so gut. Das machen wir bei unseren alten Rechnern auf Arbeit, wenn die an Kindergärten, Sportvereinen, Jugendgruppen der Feuerwehr usw. weiter gegeben werden


----------



## Ullov Löns (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Wie auch immer die Fotos sind von den angegebenen Daten. Mir persönlich ist es relativ egal, wer hier wen bescheißt. Das teilweise ziemlich peinliche Geschrei kommt ja von den von Veit avisierten Leuten. Sind ja nicht so viele. Was Rainer angeht, so ist dem Ehrlichkeit wichtig, dass ist der völlig falsche Addressat. Aber das hat Stefan ja schon gesagt.

Wäre spannend gewesen, wenn es andersrum gewesen wäre. Wer hätte da wohl am lautesten geschrieen? Keiner weiß es, aber zu dem Begriff "Hetzkampagne" empfehle ich mal die ersten 10 Seiten dieses Thread.

Dieses *********** Dummgeseier, von wegen verlaust,... was soll man dazu nur sagen. 

Nun denn ich wünschen allen einen vergnüglichen Fußballabend.


----------



## Ullov Löns (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Ach ja, ich wollte noch ein Zitat einfügen, weil es gerade so schön passt. Stammt übrigens auch aus diesem Thread.



Veit schrieb:


> Aber davon abgesehen, kam mir nach dem Lesen seiner Beiträge auch noch ein alter Spruch in den Kopf: "Getroffene Hunde bellen am lautesten" oder so ähnlich ging der.
> 
> 
> Bei einem glaubwürdigen Beweis hätte ich mich definitiv in aller Form entschuldigt, aber den gab es nicht, wiegesagt aus meiner persönlichen Sicht. Dass es andere nicht so sehen ist mir klar, aber damit finde ich mich ab.


 

Na, wie sieht es aus mit "Hetzjagden?"


----------



## Schuschek (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Fußball geht weiter


----------



## hotte50 (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Interessant ist es, das gerade die Initiatoren nebst Glaubensbrüdern, welche damals eine "Hetzjagd" gegen Wollbein veranstalteten, heute die größten Schreihälse sind.

irgendwie witzig


----------



## Veit (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Dieses *rechts-radikale Dummgeseier*, von wegen verlaust,... was soll man dazu nur sagen.



Du kannst gerne auf mich draufhauen, wie du willst, aber was du hier gepostet hast, ist der absolute Hammer.
Es ist Verleumdung der übelsten Art jemanden völlig grundlos für die Verwendung eines Wortes, was sicher nicht rühmlich ist, aber in keinem Zusammenhang zu deinem Vorwurf steht, als rechtsradikal zu bezeichnen. Mein Beileid dem User, der hier auf so eine Weise verunglimpft wurde.
Du bist ne verdammt traurige Figur, aber das ist zum Glück schon vielen aufgefallen. Sowas wie du hat wirklich keine Erklärung von mir verdient sondern einfach nur das hier: :v!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ollek (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



hotte50 schrieb:


> Interessant ist es, das gerade die Initiatoren nebst Glaubensbrüdern, welche damals eine "Hetzjagd" gegen Wollbein veranstalteten, heute die größten Schreihälse sind.
> 
> irgendwie witzig



:vik: geb ich dir recht, hab mir den Thread mal komplett reingezogen. 

Man kann ihn auch *Veit vs. Wollbein* nennen wobei jeder seine eigene Fanmeile hat.

Ich sag mal ohne jede Wertung von mir, da bei mir weder Woolbeins Zander noch das Datum von Veits Zandern von grösserem Interesse ist.

#a|pfisch:Aber, wenn man einen Thread eröffnet wo es Primär darum geht die Grösse und Fangzeit eines gefangenen Zanders anzuzweifeln (wollbein) dann darf man sich nicht Wundern wenn "Ungereimtheiten" in den Exif Daten plötzlich von der "Gegenseite" benutzt werden. Egal ob technischer defekt oder nicht.

|kopfkrat Das nennt sich wohl "Retourkutsche" 

Habe auch ehrlich gesagt keinen Hinweiss bei Google gefunden das sich Exif Daten von selber verstellen,ausser bei Akkutausch. Dann aber nicht um einen Monat sondern eher zu Jahresanfangsdaten 1.1.02 oder so.

Aber egal mir isses vom Prinzip Wurscht, merke aber seit einiger Zeit das  die ganzen Fotosession teils schon groteske Züge annehmen.(nicht von den hier beteiligten)  #d



*PS 2:0* :vik:


----------



## Schuschek (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Deutschland hat 2:0 gewonnen  :vik:



sundvogel schrieb:


> Dieses rechts-radikale Dummgeseier, von wegen verlaust,... was soll man dazu nur sagen.


 
Bisher war es "nur" eine sehr Hitzige Diskusion, aber das geht jetzt echt unter die Gürtellinie


----------



## Ullov Löns (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



hotte50 schrieb:


> Interessant ist es, das gerade die Initiatoren nebst Glaubensbrüdern, welche damals eine "Hetzjagd" gegen Wollbein veranstalteten, heute die größten Schreihälse sind.
> 
> irgendwie witzig


 
Ja putzig oder? Aber so ist das ja oft.



Veit schrieb:


> Es ist mir einfach nur aufgefallen, dass diese Fangmeldung (aus meiner Sicht) zweifelhaft erscheint ganz unabhängig von dem der sie gepostet hat. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger!!!


 
Mir auch.



Katja2401 schrieb:


> Und jeder kann seine Zweifel bei irgendwas haben, und da redet dann keiner sch*****, wenn es für ihn halt unglaubwürdig erscheint, das liegt alles im Auge des Betrachters(finde ich).
> Und ich glaube bzw. weiß, das wenn du Veit (bei den anderen weiß ich es nicht) das Gegenteil beweißen könntest, dann würde er sich für seine "Anschuldigungen" entschuldigen, ob du das willst oder nicht!


 
Da hat sie recht, die Katja.



Veit schrieb:


> Bei einem glaubwürdigen Beweis hätte ich mich definitiv in aller Form entschuldigt, aber den gab es nicht, wiegesagt aus meiner persönlichen Sicht. Dass es andere nicht so sehen ist mir klar, aber damit finde ich mich ab.


 
Nochmal, aber leider gibt es den ja nicht, den Beweis.



Veit schrieb:


> @ all: Aber an alle anderen die noch weiter rumdiskutieren wollen (...)
> Orientiert euch doch mal an den Tatsachen.


 
Mensch prima, völlig meine Meinung, die Tatsachen.



Veit schrieb:


> Und keine Sorge, sollte es tatsächlich mal eine Fangmeldung meinerseits geben, die jemand für kommentarwürdig hält, werde ich ganz schnell ausreichend Leute mobilisieren, die den Kritikern, den Wind aus den Segeln nehmen.
> 
> Nun solls aber gut sein und ich beende hiermit den Dialog von dir.


 
Waren das jetzt die Freunde?

Na dann, halte ich mich jetzt einfach mal an den letzten Satz.


----------



## Veit (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Na dann, halte ich mich jetzt einfach mal an den letzten Satz.


Einerseits sicher besser für dich, aber andererseits schade, denn ich hatte gehofft, dass du wenigstens den Anstand hast, dich bei dem durch dich massiv verleumdeten User zu entschuldigen, aber das ist erwartungsgemäß nicht der Fall.

Wie war das doch mit dem 15jährigen, der neulich Eier gezeigt hat? |kopfkrat
... um auch mal ein Zitat ins Spiel zu bringen.

Dafür, dass jene Software, die hier als Beweis gegen mich angeführt wurde, wie heute zu lesen war, auch bei anderen Usern, die sie an eigenen Fotos getestet haben, zu falschen Ergebnissen führte, haben die Anprangerer auch keine Antwort gefunden. 
Ich sag noch ein letztes mal, dass meine Angaben in den Fangberichten korrekt waren. Mir ist klar, dass es mir nicht jeder glauben würde, aber ich weiß es selbst am besten und kann es mit gutem Gewissen sagen, das beruhigt mich...


----------



## Ullov Löns (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



Veit schrieb:


> ... aber andererseits schade, denn ich hatte gehofft, dass du wenigstens den Anstand hast, dich bei dem durch dich massiv verleumdeten User zu entschuldigen, ...


 
Du meinst den User der die Begriffe Stasi, verlauster Trottel und frustrierte Deppen benutzt hat?

Meinst du den?

Ich habe den Begriff rechts-radikal aus meinem Posting editiert und jetzt warte ich gespannt auf die Entschuldigung deines "Freundes" für die wenig netten Worte. Ich werde ihm dann natürlich die Hand zur Versöhnung reichen und mich bei ihm für meinen Fauxpas entschuldigen.

Ist doch Ehrensache.

Jetzt aber gute Nacht.


----------



## Fishzilla (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Hallo.
Kinder Kinder.
1. Finde diesen Threat (Ursprungsthema) gegen Wollbein völlig daneben.
Meinetwegen hätte er auch eine 23cm langen Barsch in die Linse halten können.
Sein Ding, muss ja nicht alles glauben.
2. Das mit dieser ominöser Software stimmt bei meinem Fotos definitiv nicht immer überein.
Weihnachtsfeier war nach meinem Wissen am 24ten und nicht am 6ten.
Alles was jetzt hier noch abläuft, ist nur noch beschämend, liest sich vielmehr wie ein kleiner persönlicherer Krieg zwischen zweier Gruppen.


----------



## ~Michi~ (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



~Michi~ schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich mir ist es scheiss egal was andere möchtegern Angler labern wenn jemand einen Fisch postet dann glaub ich ihm das auch und grade in der heutigen Zeit ist ein Programm was das Datum eines Bildes ausliest für mich sicher kein Grund jemanden nicht zu glauben. Es gibt soviele Gründe wieso das Datum falsch sein könnte das ich mir deshalb nicht das Recht rausnehmen würde jemand anderen zu unterstellen er sei ein Lügner, wenn man überhaupt sagen kann das man das Recht hat jemanden als Lügner zu bezichtigen.


 
[Klug********r Mode ON]

Um mich mal selber zu Quoten :m

[Klug********r Mode OFF]

Genau da läuft es wohl auch drauf hinaus da es hier ja doch einige gibt bei denen das Programm nen falsches Datum ausspuckt und ich denke das die Leute wohl wissen wann sie das Foto gemacht haben. Ich würde IMMER erst den Leuten glauben als so einem Programm den Technik ist sicher auch nicht unfehlbar. Klar gibt es auch Leute die gerne be********n aber dazu würde ich Veit sicher nicht zählen.
Die Laichzeit ist auch kein Anhaltspunk worauf ich mich so einschiessen würde ich selber habe vor kurzen Bachforellen gefangen wo in 3 Forellen noch Laich gewesen ist und ich denke das die laichzeit bei den Forellen schon lange vorbei ist, wenn nicht dann schlagt mich!.


----------



## hotte50 (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

Abschließend von mir mal folgendes zu diesem leidigen Thema.


 Hier wird immer wieder auf der angeblich „ominösen Software“ herum gehackt.  




ist zum auslesen der Exif-Daten     keine Software nötig. Zumindest nicht bei Usern, welche das     Betriebssystem XP oder höher auf dem Rechner haben. Da reichen     nämlich drei ! Mausklicks aus, um an die Daten zu kommen.
Natürlich kann es möglich     sein, das mal ein anderes Datum als der Fangtag oder irgend eines     anderes Ereignisses gespeichert wurde. Dann liegt es aber an einer     generell falschen Datumseingabe oder einem Defekt an der Kamera.     Wenn aber jemand 3 oder 4 Fotos einstellt, welche alle an einem !      Fangtag geschossen worden sein sollen, es sich dabei um ein und     dieselbe Kamera handelt  und dann 2 Daten korrekt sind, eines oder     mehrere aber Wochen, Monate oder einem Fall gar 1 Jahr zurückliegt,     dann sind schon berechtigte Zweifel angebracht. Es sei denn, der     Knipser hat eine Kamera mit Selbstheilungskräften dabei.
 

 Wie dem auch sei. Vielleicht hat das ganze ja zum Ergebnis, das sich einige nunmehr etwas damit zurückhalten, Fänge anderer Poster nur Aufgrund eines Verdachtes, mies zu reden. Ist nämlich Megapeinlich, wenn es einen dann mal selber erwischt. Gilt übrigens nicht nur für Fischfangfotos sondern ist auch auf viele andere Dinge anwendbar.


 Und ja, auch ich werde mich zukünftig zurück halten.


 Allen noch einen schönen und erfolgreichen Wochenanfang.


----------



## Lemmingx (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

aber das mit diesen Exif Dateien kann irgendwie nicht immer hinhauen. Ich hab 2 Fotoserien wo bei fast allen Fotos das Datum stimmt aber bei einigen ein falsches Datum steht obwohl sie definitiv aus derselben Serie sind. Ich hab mir aus diesem Grund meine Meinung gebildet.

MfG


----------



## Wasserpatscher (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*



hotte50 schrieb:


> Natürlich kann es möglich sein, das mal ein anderes Datum als der Fangtag oder irgend eines anderes Ereignisses gespeichert wurde. Dann liegt es aber an einer generell falschen Datumseingabe oder einem Defekt an der Kamera. Wenn aber jemand 3 oder 4 Fotos einstellt, welche alle an einem ! Fangtag geschossen worden sein sollen, es sich dabei um ein und dieselbe Kamera handelt und dann 2 Daten korrekt sind, eines oder mehrere aber Wochen, Monate oder einem Fall gar 1 Jahr zurückliegt, dann sind schon berechtigte Zweifel angebracht.


 
Das war's, was ich sagen wollte. Ich arbeite beruflich seit etwa 25 Jahren mit Bildern der verschiedensten Quellen und kenne die Digitalphotographie seit ihren Windeltagen (seit fast 20 Jahren), und ich habe so einen Fall noch nie erlebt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread*

So Jungs, hab mir das lange mit angesehen - produktiv oder informativ ist da rein gar nix. Seid alle so gut und macht eure Streitigkeiten doch unter euch aus.

Falls es jemand noch nicht gemerkt hat:
Es geht ums Angeln hier, nicht um irgendwewlche moralisch/ethisch zu disqualifizierenden Dinge wie Kinderschändung...

Kommt mal alle ein bisschen runter und geht mal angeln.

Habe hier bewusst niemanden persönlich angesprochen!!!

Hiermit dicht.


----------

